# A diversion (because I'm an insomniac) #3



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Material.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mass


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evacuation.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Magic roundabout


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Florence.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Brian


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dougal.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and Dylan
my boys loved Magic roundabout and --
bananas in pyjamas


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zebedee.
My kids enjoyed it too (as did I) 
Also Sooty and Sweep. I've still got the videos somewhere.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Zippy. From rainbow


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Button moon--my g/son now 30 loved it-- now my g/grandie watches it, she loves it too


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

The Singing Kettle my g /daughter now 29 fav now great g/son watch it singing along wi me


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rag,Tag and Bobtail. I loved that too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

happy memories


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Childhood.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

teenagers


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Acne.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stroppy


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Attitude.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

know-it-all


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Insolent.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

not all bad


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Kids


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Love being Grandma


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

aint it just great :sm24:--- and I'm a great gran to a darling little girl called Lilly


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Grand kids good thing when they play up you can hand them back ! Im great nana to 7 year old Callum


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> aint it just great :sm24:--- and I'm a great gran to a darling little girl called Lilly


Lilly (my GD turned 4 on July 7) sweet name but her real name is Lillian.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gardiloo said:


> Grand kids good thing when they play up you can hand them back ! Im great nana to 7 year old Callum


My Gracie is 7, we take care of her a lot. I will have withdrawal when school starts :sm13:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Lilly (my GD turned 4 on July 7) sweet name but her real name is Lillian.


My Lilly is just 18 mnths, and is now in Cyprus with Mummy & Daddy for a week, she's going to be flower girl and Mum is bridesmaid to her best friend's wedding-- would love to be a fly on the wall :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lilly the Pink. Remember the song by the Scaffold? It's stuck in my brain now.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> My Lilly is just 18 mnths, and is now in Cyprus with Mummy & Daddy for a week, she's going to be flower girl and Mum is bridesmaid to her best friend's wedding-- would love to be a fly on the wall :sm02:


Sounds so darling the Mother and daughter, I know pictures aren't quite the same as being there.
It's too bad that you couldn't be there.

Lily of the Valley


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Yardleys scent


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lavender soap.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Pears soap


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gentle.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baby Shampoo


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No Tears.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Baby lothion


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

roses


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chocolates.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

YES!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Turkish Delight. Yum.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Aero (a new candy bar that I found about on the other game)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Aero (a new candy bar that I found about on the other game)


I love the peppermint Aero chocolate bars.

Mars Bars.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Snicker bars


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Frys Chocolate Cream for me


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bendicks Bittermints .... lovely


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Edinburgh Rock (scottish swretie full o sugar but lovely )


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cadburys chocolate eclairs


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Bassets jelly babies


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chocolate Marzipan.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I love the peppermint Aero chocolate bars.
> 
> Mars Bars.


I love peppermint, I need to look for those bars and try at least one bite.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mint bars
(when I eat chocolate which isn't too often I like eating the chocolates at the local candy stores) My hubby and I will go inside and order one piece. Same thing with ice cream my hubby doesn't like having the ice cream in the house. We will go out for it.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Mint bars
> (when I eat chocolate which isn't too often I like eating the chocolates at the local candy stores) My hubby and I will go inside and order one piece. Same thing with ice cream my hubby doesn't like having the ice cream in the house. We will go out for it.


You and hubby have good self control, I wish I did :sm12:

Maltesers.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

How about going for healthy sweeties chocolate coated raisins--I'm a good girl I am :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm15: ' NOT'


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

pistachio nuts in the shell


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Macadamia nuts.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

honey coated salted cashew nuts


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

BBQ flavoured peanuts.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

walnut whip


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Gooey filling yum (my first ever job was in Duncans chocolate factory making walnut whips I must have put the walnut on Millions of them my fav where the coffee ones )


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

If we carry on with all this chocolate we'll be like --
Humpty Dumpty


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Kings horses


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Changing of the guard


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Christopher Robin


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Alice


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Mad Hatter


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea party


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Earl grey


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tea


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Birthday cake


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Candles


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Power cut


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

No paid electric bill ????


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

And no shilling for the gas meter.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

LOL


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

And no light in the outside loo.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Natural Gas....Toot


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Newspaper squares on string


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

catalogs


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Printers ink on bum.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cut bobs out of lino for meter(not me I hasten to add, but a neighbour did) :sm14: 

good old days??


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> cut bobs out of lino for meter(not me I hasten to add, but a neighbour did) :sm14:
> 
> good old days??


I bet the meter man wasn't too happy when he emptied it. :sm16:

Fish and chips wrapped in newspaper.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> I bet the meter man wasn't too happy when he emptied it. :sm16:
> 
> Fish and chips wrapped in newspaper.


I think by the next time the meter man came the 'old man' had got his wages so they saved a couple of shillings to replace the lino

:sm02:

pie and mash


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fish and chips


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

knock door run :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bangers through the letter box. No.....I never did it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knock down Ginger (Boys game!!)


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Peevers (hopscotch)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hop scotch


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> hop scotch


oops you beat me to it--
snobs (or 5 stones )


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Kick the can


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emoji ...Pile of Poo


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

:sm07: :sm07: :sm07: :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Emoji ...Pile of Poo


Emoji is a new movie by us. One of the emoji is a pile of poop

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=emoji+movie&ru=%2fsearch%3fq%3demoji%2bmovie%26form%3dEDNTHT%26mkt%3den-us%26httpsmsn%3d1%26refig%3dc19f97adc6434ccb980bd7530b8c8758%26sp%3d1%26qs%3dFT%26pq%3demoji%26sc%3d8-5%26cvid%3dc19f97adc6434ccb980bd7530b8c8758%26cc%3dUS%26setlang%3den-US&mmscn=tpvh&view=detail&mid=96FD90F007990188967C96FD90F007990188967C&rvsmid=04672BB4239A59B064BA04672BB4239A59B064BA&fsscr=0&FORM=VDQVAP


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yep, I think your'e right, whatever will they think of next to make a film

black and white


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sepia


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

kodak box camera


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Film


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Box brownie


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

roll of film


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Negatives.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

photo albums


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Memories


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Seaside hols. with the kids in a crabby caravan,traipsing across the site for water-- no inside loos in those days either, but so many happy memories


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Current holidays in a brand new caravan with all mod cons. :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes, we have a fave site in Cornwall, caravans are like home from home ,all mod cons :sm24: You can't really call them caravans can you, more like static homes


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Caravan Park.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Holiday


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

are we nearly there yet :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Road Map


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Satnav


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

GPS


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Satellite


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silvus Radio


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Transistor


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

AM/FM


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Long wave


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Public Radio


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Loud speaker


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Announcer


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

News


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

songs


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Singers


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Song with Love in it


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ballads


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Poetry


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Prose


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rhyme


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reason


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

thinking


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Penny for them


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bible Verses


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Texts


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

books


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kindle


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hard-cover


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Paperback


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fiction


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fact


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nonfiction


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drama


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Acting


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Theatre


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Musical


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rodgers and Hammerstein


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

South Pacific


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

The Sound of Music


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oklahoma


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely film


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Carousel


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another lovely film (you'll never walk alone is a beautiful song)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Latest musical I went to was La La Land


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't know that one, I think the last on stage I remember was:

The Mikado!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

My fair lady


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Grease


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oil change.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Service


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Mermaid


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Mermaid


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tail.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wagging


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

School.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A long while ago


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ages away.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The ancients


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Historic


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

National Trust


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Stately Homes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Capitols


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Buildings.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bricks


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mortar.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Pestle


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spices.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Herbs


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Parsley.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Sage


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rosemary.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Thyme


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Basil.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Brush


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Shovel


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spade


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Diamonds.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hearts


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

CLUBS


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cards


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheaphead


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Game.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Venison


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deer


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Stag


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Antlers


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rudolph.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Prancer


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

red nose


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Christmas


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Carols


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wassail


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

mulled wine


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pudding


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

crackers


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cheese


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

chutney


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chardonnay


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

canapes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Crudites


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nibbles


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sliders


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

flip flops


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sundress


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Summer.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sun Hat


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sun glasses.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunscreen


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Greasy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bacon


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Smoked back


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gammon.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pigs trotters :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pickled.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

soused


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Herring.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pilchard in tomato sauce


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sandals


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sardines in mustard sauce


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mackerel in brine with horseradish sauce.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Herring in sour cream


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smoked haddock and watercress luxury fish cakes


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

caesar salad


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Scampi and chips


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

salmon patties


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

plaice and chips by the sea


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Fresh poached salmon yum yum yum


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grilled Haddock, any kind of fish grilled is excellent.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gardiloo said:


> Fresh poached salmon yum yum yum


Don't forget the wine, my hubby makes the Best poached wild salmon, oh yes it is Yummy (nice and moist)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

King Prawns


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lobster Tail with melted butter


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tea time now - prawns and salad!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I might settle for a Tuna Salad Sandwich


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Tea time for me sausage casserole wi mash


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Tea time for me too, and because it's a cold day. and pouring down rain, home made chicken casserole


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Its pouring down here aswell hence sausage casserole chicken and dumplings


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Actually I have a little chicken salad with grapes and water chestnuts I have that instead of the tuna.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No meat for us, we're Pesco-vegetarians.
Prawns were lovely!

Tomorrow - egg salad.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

mystery trips


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

The Beatles...Magical Mystery Tour is coming to take me away.....


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

In a Yellow Submarine


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ringo


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Drums.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Jungle


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Witch Doctor.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

voo-doo doll


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Mumbo jumbo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rubbish


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

poppycock


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nonsense.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tripe


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

codswallop


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trash


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Once a week pick up (Trash)


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Wheelie bin


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recycle Bin


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Black bin (for everything else)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Bin ( Regular Trash)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Blue bin (for recycling)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Blue bin (for recycling)


There we Match (Blue)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> There we Match (Blue)


 :sm11:

Green bin for compost


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Green Truck for compost ( need to drive to the site)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Our compost is collected by the binful - larger items of garden waste we have to take to the local tip!


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Brown bin garden rubbish every 2 weeks in summer 4 weeks in winter landfill every 2 weeks recycling every 2 weeks and god help you if you put wrong one out LOL this topic great we have posted every topic known to man or woman


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Pick-up (once a year such as couches, furniture...they won't take refrigerators but Public Service will)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Local council will pick up large items by appointment


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Local council will pick up large items by appointment


We have that but then we pay, once a year Free


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> We have that but then we pay, once a year Free


Local charities collect usable furniture for those less fortunate.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

We get one free pick up per year then we pay .Hence fly tipping


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Remember rag 'n bone men? we pestered Mum for rags to give to the man in exchange for a goldfish, we put it in a jam jar, fed it with bread crumbs and within 2 days the poor thing was dead !!!


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Goldfish brings me to fits of laughter .Daughter got a gold fish put it bowl which (in july) i sat on windowsill I had not long installed new double gazed windows went out all day came home to find fish floating in bowl of hot water poor wee thing was poached .daughter crying me trying not to laugh when it dawned on me what had .happened


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

gardiloo said:


> Goldfish brings me to fits of laughter .Daughter got a gold fish put it bowl which (in july) i sat on windowsill I had not long installed new double gazed windows went out all day came home to find fish floating in bowl of hot water poor wee thing was poached .daughter crying me trying not to laugh when it dawned on me what had .happened


Poached haddock.....sorry, I couldn't help it. :sm23:


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Parsley sauce


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tartare sauce.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Cheese sauce


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mint sauce


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Roast lamb


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lambs in a field


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Spring lambs


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rosemary with the lamb


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Gigot chop


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leg of Lamb


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sheep shearing


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Spinning


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wool


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pattern


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Instructions


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Orders


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Menu


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Specials


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

chefs surprise


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spotted dick.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Spotted dick.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm12:

toad in the hole and black pudding


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Meatballs and *******. :sm12: :sm12: :sm23: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

******* and fairy cakes :sm15: :sm15: :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vegetarian Haggis


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hog roast


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hog weed


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Willy Wonka


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oompaloompas.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oompa Loompa Doompadee Dah


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Verucca Salt.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pepper


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Spray


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sea spray


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ozone


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Layer.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Tier


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Three tier cake.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wedding


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

old mother hubbard


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dog bone.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bare cupboard


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Supermarket


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bargains


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Specials.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fill ya boots :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

50% Off


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

getting rid of rubbish :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good buy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rummage Sales


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Car boot sales


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Car boot sales


I had to look that one up (car boot sales) it is like our

Flea Markets


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jumble sale


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Auction


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Antiques


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Myself :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You're priceless


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

As Good as Gold


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Diamond D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rubies


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Emeralds


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pearly king and queen


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

String of pearls


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glen Miller


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

In the mood.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Moonlight serenade------- love big band music


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Moonlight serenade------- love big band music


Me too. :sm24:

Chattanooga Choo Choo.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Glenn Miller Story starring June Allyson


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Love that film--1954 showing our ages now girls 
:sm02: 

James Stewart


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Love that film--1954 showing our ages now girls
> :sm02:
> 
> James Stewart


I still have the DVD, did they have DVD back in 1954???

DVD


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I still have the DVD, did they have DVD back in 1954???
> 
> DVD


Probably very grainy black and white TV. :sm09:

The Adventures of Rin Tin Tin.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lassie--1994
new release 2005

remember Brief Encounter? Celia Johnson & Trevor Howard


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dumbo


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pinocchio


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bambi.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

venison


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stag


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Antlers


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Coat hangers!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hang up your hat


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

sit down


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

"Top of the Morning to You" Irish saying


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leprechaun


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Blarney Stone


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Luck of the Irish


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

St Patrick


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

a pint of Guinness


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Val Donegan


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

a sprig of shamrock in your lapel


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Three-leaf Clover


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck charm


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Irish Stew


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Irish Claddagh


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Irish jig


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Irish Claddagh


How did I forget the Claddagh, my gold wedding band has it imprinted in the ring.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jamesons Whiskey.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Killarney National Park (I have been there twice ....just gorgeous) Has anyone else been there?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Killarney National Park (I have been there twice ....just gorgeous) Has anyone else been there?


Afraid not though I've always wanted to visit Ireland.

Yearn.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Travel


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Passport.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Visa


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Credit card.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Debt


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Collector.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ticket man/ lady


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Check Point


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Customs


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Immegration


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

trump


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and a trump here in UK is a fart


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

winkle pickers


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Office Parties


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Funny goings on :sm07: :sm08: :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excuse Me, Really....I can't imagine


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

None the wiser.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmmm-- nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Say no more and a bit of "how's your father".


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rumpty tumpty in the bosses office


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Always the Mother's Baby and the Father's Maybe (Not anymore now they have DNA)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fireworks


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rocket


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Spaceship


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mars


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Jupiter


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Roman diety


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Roman mythology


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ancient History.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

American History


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Presidents.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trump


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scary.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Frightened


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fire & Fury


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hell and torment


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

haunted house


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spirits


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Spooky


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Scary


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shadows


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Look behind you !! Then under the bed :sm23: :sm15: :sm14:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chamber pot.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yuck


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Icky.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

outside dunny-- newspaper on a string


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spiders on the wall.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

screech and run unless----?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You trip over your bloomers.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

or not quite 'finished'


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Or reading a good book.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Our dad called it The Red Circle library :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My when he was small my brother was frightened of the monkeys under his bed!!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fairground


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rides.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

afternoon delights


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Siestas.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ice cream and peach melbas


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knickerbocker Glory.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Banana split


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Strawberry sundae


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

candyfloss or cotton candy


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Toffee Apples


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pavlova.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cream Puffs


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elephants foot.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

known as chocolate eclair in UK

bakewell tart


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lemon Meringue Pie.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cows cheek and pigs belly


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> cows cheek and pigs belly


I think I'll stick to my lemon meringue pie thanks :sm26:

Battenburg cake...all that lovely marzipan on the outside. Yum. :sm01:


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Tunnocks Tea Cakes .!! I defy you to only eat one


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enough of the sweets how about some protein 
Lemon-peppered Chicken Breast


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

desperate Dans cow pie


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sausage roll with dead horse ( sauce ).


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Devils on Horseback


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oysters Kilpatrick.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sardines on buttered toast


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kippers with scrambled eggs.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Pigs in blankets


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Oysters made with bull nuts


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pilchards in tomato sauce


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nuts & Bolts


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nails and screws


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> nails and screws


Is nails and screws something to eat?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Is nails and screws something to eat?


No, is nuts and bolts


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> No, is nuts and bolts


https://www.bing.com/search?q=nuts+and+bolts+recipe&form=EDNTHT&mkt=en-us&httpsmsn=1&refig=e0b61655f7064f63b4316c14f94b8d2d&sp=2&ghc=1&qs=AS&pq=nuts+and+bolts&sk=LS1&sc=8-14&cvid=e0b61655f7064f63b4316c14f94b8d2d&cc=US&setlang=en-US


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Party nibbles.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegetables & Dip


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fairy Bread for the children.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deep Fried Cheese Curds


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Potato wedges with sour cream and chilli sauce.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sliders with ham and Swiss cheese


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Seafood Pizza.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Boiled Shrimp and shrimp sauce


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Prawn and avocado salad.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> https://www.bing.com/search?q=nuts+and+bolts+recipe&form=EDNTHT&mkt=en-us&httpsmsn=1&refig=e0b61655f7064f63b4316c14f94b8d2d&sp=2&ghc=1&qs=AS&pq=nuts+and+bolts&sk=LS1&sc=8-14&cvid=e0b61655f7064f63b4316c14f94b8d2d&cc=US&setlang=en-US


Hey, we learn something new every day-- I had never heard of them,-- but look very tasty nibbles, thanks for showing xx
and I put nails and screws because I thought we were going down the do it yourself route :sm04: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

vol-au vent


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stuffed mushroom.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Coleslaw


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

devils on horseback


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pâté with crackers.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fresh Fruit


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

box of chocolates


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Black Kentish cherries (they are in season now!!)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Black Kentish cherries (they are in season now!!)


Now your'e talking, just love, love Kentish cherries


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

English strawberries


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Platter.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cream cheese & toasted rounds


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Baguette with ham and relish.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Raw veg. with dill dip


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Strawberries dipped in dark chocolate.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Parlick Fell and crackers


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Parlick Fell and crackers


Never tried that cheese but sounds delish


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stinking Bishop with crackers is rather tasty too


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Stinking Bishop with crackers is rather tasty too


Yes I've had that one too!

Stilton and crackers


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Watermelon Salsa with corn chips


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fresh fruit salad


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chopped hard boiled eggs,with chopped spring onions and mayo. makes lovely sarnies


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chip Butty (I don't know how I could have eaten this when I was kid I wasn't worried about my blood sugar)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Chip Butty (I don't know how I could have eaten this when I was kid I wasn't worried about my blood sugar)


Is that the same as deep fried chipped potatoes on a sandwich ?
I used to love them too. Mum used to use lard to fry them, not very healthy by today's standards. I buy frozen oven bake chips now which are ok but not as good as my mums.

Egg and chips.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Is that the same as deep fried chipped potatoes on a sandwich ?
> I used to love them too. Mum used to use lard to fry them, not very healthy by today's standards. I buy frozen oven bake chips now which are ok but not as good as my mums.
> 
> Egg and chips.


I use to take potato chips and squeeze them in between two butter slices of homemade bread.

BLT (Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato with toast & mayo is now my favorite sandwich)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I use to take potato chips and squeeze them in between two butter slices of homemade bread.
> 
> BLT (Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato with toast & mayo is now my favorite sandwich)


I love BLT too but the bacon has to be crispy.

Chicken and avo on Turkish bread.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Mac (Do you have McDonald's or Big Boy by you?)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Our nearest McDonalds is a half hour drive away. I've not heard of Big Boy, sounds interesting. 

Kentucky fried chicken and chips.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Walkers pork pie, chutney, bit of salad bread n butter

for you girls in the UK- I remember going to town with my Mum on Christmas Eve morning,very early and queue at Walkers butchers for a pork pie this was just after WW2 :sm01:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I've yet to find a decent pork pie, here in Oz. I did however, recently find some English style potato cakes which were YUM.....slathered with butter.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Never fancied a chip buttie, I prefer:


Prawn and mayonnaise


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smoked salmon on a bed of fancy lettuce.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Smoked back bacon on a crispy roll wi HP sauce mmmmm


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cucumber sandwich (cream cheese with onion greens spread on a coattail rye bread, top off with a cucumber slice.)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Danish Blue and tomato on crispbread


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Grilled Cheese Sandwich


Have you noticed this game is now all about Food!!!! :sm11:

Grated cheese salad


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Have you noticed this game is now all about Food!!!! :sm11:
> 
> Grated cheese salad


Yes, it makes me Hungry :sm02:

Reuben Sandwich


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ginger biscuits


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scones


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes all this lovely food is making me hungry

any ideas what's next ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nuts & bolts (what's in the work shop....)


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Big mug of fresh coffee


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Herbal Tea


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Vodka wi irn bru


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

chain saw


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hammer and nails


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

electric drill 
I think we are in the man shed now :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

furniture clamps


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lawn mower


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

empty plant pots


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Safety Glasses


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Step ladder


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Screw Drivers


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

work bench


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Electric drill


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Beer fridge


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Armchair


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Newspaper-- sports page


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Football


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Coupl'a bob on the hosses?
that would be my Dad, sit on the loo and try to pick a winner-- didn't happen :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Needle Nose Pliers ( I use that pliers often when I was making floral designs)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crafty.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

garden tools


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lawn


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hedge cutter


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Privets.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Laurel


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hardy.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Herbaceous


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Border.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Line


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dancing


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ballet


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

shoes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tutu


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tulle.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

graceful


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lissom


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

stage


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Theatre


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

audience


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Applause


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Orchestra.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Conductor


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

curtain


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Programme


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

taxi home


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sleep


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dream


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Day dream


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

wishful thoughts


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Penny for them


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dancing Recital


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Twirling around.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

in a spin


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

washing machine


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soap powder.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bubbles


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Lather


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sponge


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Warm fluffy towels


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bliss


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

roll into bed


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Line dried bedding


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sheer luxoury


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Hot bath clean bed book bliss (been a good drying day today washing a oot dry and in )


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ya canna beat that


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Your right


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

snakes and ladders


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Ludo


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Childhood


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Carefree days happy memories


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

milk bottles on doorsteps


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheeky birds, pecking through the bottle tops.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ice cream man on his bike


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ice cream van playing Greensleeves.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'll be humming that tune all day :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

the gadget he had to make a sandwich ice-cream, first a wafer, scoop of ice cream and another wafer on top, the more you paid the thicker the sandwich


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My favourite was a 99 with raspberry syrup. Yum.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A neapolitan (strawberry, vanilla and almond ice cream)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

this talk about ice-cream is naughty


Remember those big bouncy prams for our babies ? Silver Cross amd Marmet (Rolls Royce in prams )I had a Pedigree for my first son, kept it beautiful for my second baby, which turned out to be twin sons-- surprise surprise -- no scans 60 years ago--- so we bought a second hand Marmet twin pram, very grand


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

They were beautiful prams, especially when they had the sun canopies on. Not very practical now with everyone having cars.
Imagine using a carry cot for the car nowadays, you'd get arrested.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I looked after my first g.son, DIL used to bring him in the car on the back seat in a carry cot, no safety straps--- unthinkable these days


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I bought a red wicker Moses basket for a couple of dollars from a garage sale. It's great for keeping some of my knitting stash in. I sometimes wonder about who the basket was originally for. No doubt he/she would be a parent or grandparent themselves. Scary how time flies....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't know how you feel, but I think we didn't have it too bad all those years ago, and if we couldn't afford it we saved up till we could, obviously talking about furniture items and washing machine etc.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Don't know how you feel, but I think we didn't have it too bad all those years ago, and if we couldn't afford it we saved up till we could, obviously talking about furniture items and washing machine etc.


When I got married, most of our furniture was hand me downs but we were just happy to have our own little place. Having a mortgage meant no car for a while so we did a lot of walking to bus stops and the train station. My dad bought us a washing machine as a wedding present. It was an Indesit front loader and we brought it out to Australia when we emigrated. It lasted for years though I did end up having to use a clothes peg to keep the door shut as the catch had broken. Happy times.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Same here, hand me downs, two aunts bought us an armchair each,inlaws bought us dining room set, my Mum n Dad a new bedroom suite so we didn't do too badly-- Very happy days


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

I was very lucky I married a soldier .Went from Scotland to Germany in 1969 married quarter was furnished and wait for it had central heating


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

gardiloo said:


> I was very lucky I married a soldier .Went from Scotland to Germany in 1969 married quarter was furnished and wait for it had central heating


Ooooohh ....lucky you, I didn't get to have central heating until I left home to get married. It was just a coal fire when I was growing up, then dad put in a gas fire in the living and front rooms. Still had to have a hot water bottle and lots of blankets on my bed to keep warm. I don't think duvets/doonas had been heard of then in the UK.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had to go on strike in order to get central air. I was working the grave yard shift. It was so hot that summer that I could hardly sleep during the day. So, instead of coming home to sleep I slept at a hotel. Soon my hubby was realizing it was costing more for me to sleep elsewhere than getting the central air. Once we got the central air we were able to adjust it to both of our liking. On nice days he was still able to get to get fresh air. I would shut the air off then open the windows. In the end we were both Happy.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's great reading about our years as newly weds, if only it was possible to meet up and 'natter' all day, thanks for our friendship on what started out to be a game xxx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> It's great reading about our years as newly weds, if only it was possible to meet up and 'natter' all day, thanks for our friendship on what started out to be a game xxx


Yes, wouldn't it be great to meet up and reminisce over how things used to be, in the olden days :sm09: 
I don't think we would get much knitting done :sm09: 
I love being part of KP and meeting such nice people like you Jan and Joan and Anne. 
Sue x


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Count me in am enjoying this as well xFlorence


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I love the way we so often end up discussing food.

When can we friends meet up and try some of the things that others enjoy!!!! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think the day will come when we all meet up, distance gets in the way, but we can still share all our thoughts, talk about food and families, and I guess we could include knitting/crochet-- when we're not getting carried away with other topics. :sm01:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm getting ready for a rummage sale this Saturday. My daughter belongs to Tops (similar to Weight Watchers) this will be there rummage sale. I was asked to bring my crafts. I was low on dishcloths and I have been knitting away at them. I should be pricing the other stuff. I have 14 dishcloths and scrubbies made. I'm selling them as a set.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck with selling your goods! I haven't done any knitting lately, my hands, left elbow and shoulder have been to painful. :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, good luck at the sale, and don't underprice your items


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I was shopping in Asda this morning, got chatting to a lady in the lingerie dept., she was looking for panties with a wide gusset !! She said they don't make them wide enough to stick a pantie liner on--but I told her I can relate to that being a pantie liner user. --- What amused me was that a complete stranger would tell me. :sm01:


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

You must look like me I get life stories at check out and a problems from corns to piles at bus stops on a daily basis.Its funny sometimes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

When I was in a restaurant "Ladies" recently someone started regaling me about having to catch two different buses home and the effect it had on her bladder!! Maybe it's something to do with our age? Perhaps we look approachable. :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes we must look like agony aunts :sm02: I get it all the time when I go to town on the bus-- must say, I quite like chatting to a fellow pasenger on the journey, a lot of them are quite interesting, like the other day I heard all about a womans cruise, I was just glad she didn't get photos out :sm03:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It is true ....it is easier talking to strangers than our own family. Our family could careless at times.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

gardiloo said:


> Count me in am enjoying this as well xFlorence


Hi Florence, yes it's a great little community we have here. 
I've normally got my hubby with me when I'm shopping so I don't get too many ladies telling me their personal secrets. :sm12: :sm09: 
It's awful getting older and having the bladder problems....I've only got to think about the toilet then have the urge to go. I used to laugh at my parents, always going to the loo......it must be karma. :sm23:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The ads. for pantie liners on TV amuse me, Young-ish woman,skipping about and dancing saying '' Look I can laugh, sneeze, do what I like and no leakage''--- Well I can laugh and sneeze with my 'liner' in place but as far as skipping and running about,- no way, dem days am long gorn :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, a lot them look too young to have bladder problems any way! It's getting up in the night that is my bugbear!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Same here, I get up at least 3 times in the night.And because we're told to drink lots of water during the day doesn't help.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Was getting into my car last week after shopping at Asda when a lady who was getting into car next to me said im mortified .how i asked well i tried a pair of trousers on on store they were far to tight so ive put them back but dnt laugh says she ive just been to the loo and discovered ive no knickers on when iI took the tight ones of ive left my knickers in them ! I could not start my car for laughing .Imagine somebody else trying /buying them and finding a pair o breeks (knicker) in them but why tell a stranger


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that must've been awful for her, -- but it made me laugh


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Can you imagine you ve bought yourself a nice new pair of trousers and you find a pair of knickers in one of the legs .What would you do


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think I'd have to take them back, although if they were Asda's cheapo price, maybe not. It would take a bit of explaining wouldn't it. Don't know about you, but I always wash clothes I buy before wearing them, whether it's Asda or the better known store such as BHS or M & S-- by that I mean tops, underwear and trousers, and I'm not being a snob, just careful cos you never know these days who has been trying them on.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Ive started to wash them as well like you its not knowing whos tried them on and have seen people drop them on floor .


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

gardiloo said:


> Was getting into my car last week after shopping at Asda when a lady who was getting into car next to me said im mortified .how i asked well i tried a pair of trousers on on store they were far to tight so ive put them back but dnt laugh says she ive just been to the loo and discovered ive no knickers on when iI took the tight ones of ive left my knickers in them ! I could not start my car for laughing .Imagine somebody else trying /buying them and finding a pair o breeks (knicker) in them but why tell a stranger


Oh that's so funny but pity whoever may try the trousers on afterwards. I would have gone back to the store, found the trousers and taken them to the change room to extract the knickers. Can you imagine finding someone's " grungy undies" down the trouser leg. Saying that, I recently discovered a filthy bra, hanging with the new ones in a local store. Obviously someone had swapped it over...ooh, it looked real manky. 
I often wonder too if everyone leaves their knickers on when trying on swimsuits. Those little plastic gusset shields sometimes look a bit "suspect ". :sm12: :sm25:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My daughter won't buy a second hand swim suit for her four year old. My other daughter will buy second hand swim suits that are in good condition for her six year old. I'm leaning towards my other daughter who buys second hand swim suits. My youngest daughter is so particular that she won't let her daughter wear a brand new suit that I bought the older one. There really isn't anything wrong with these suits except that they out grew them.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I used to buy some second clothes when she was small, mainly dresses. Everything was washable. She used to grow so fast!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I like to visit op shops and have bought used clothing but I would never buy second hand underwear. I don't buy second hand shoes neither, always worry about verrucas ....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

'
I'm thinking now of the signs you see in the home section in stores like 'L O V E' ' A cat/dog rules this house ' Beware of the dog' sign on the gate is fine, you know what I mean? All dust collectors, or am I being grumpy, I must admit I have a sign in my kitchen saying,'' Nans kitchen open 24 hours where memories are made and grandkids are spoiled-- my DDI had it made for me and I love it


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My Irish Kitchen besides a few shamrocks and a costal picture I have a group of signs that say:

"Tis a Wonderful Life"

"May the Road Rise to Meet You"

An Old Irish Curse
"May those that Love us; and those that don't Love us, 
May God turn their hearts, if he turn their hearts, 
May he turn their ankles, so we'll know them by their limping"


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't have a lot of signs but I did once have a "Beware of the cat" sign on the front door when we had a cat. I also have a tea towel with an Irish blessing on it.


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Tea towel with Scottish castles on it And fridge magnets grand daughter and great grand son have bought me my collectors passion is Royal Doulton lady figurines ihave 146 of them


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't even look at my refrigerator ....it's clutter with a collection of notes, phone numbers, pictures that the grandchildren drew.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fridge has a lot of magnets, a couple that I have cross-stitched.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have more on the outside of the fridge than I have inside (need to go shopping)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I have more on the outside of the fridge than I have inside (need to go shopping)


Important to keep the inside full!

:sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes, I have lots of fridge magnets, good for holding little notelets reminding me of dates etc.. they also remind me of holidays


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Let me see I have all kinds of fridge magnets of chickens, picture frames, Green Bay Packer Schedule, local business phone numbers.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I collect vintage dolls, ornamental tortoises, (turtles) owls and frogs plus plates and other holiday souvenirs!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I have approximately 150 teapots and I don't drink tea.... Most of them are in china cabinets so not too much dusting to do. I HATE dusting. My fridge is covered in fridge magnets, and now that we have been travelling a lot in our caravan, I've been adding souvenier magnets to the collection. It's nice to look at them and remember the places we have visited.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think we could open a museum between us! 

I like all the holiday souvenirs, they bring back some lovely memories.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I keep a travel diary in the caravan and make notes of where we visited each day. It's great to look back and read what we got up to. 
Yes, we could open a museum, I collect old tins too but have had to curb that. We really need to downsize but where to start?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I make notes of sites we have visited and what the weather was like. I also keep of record of photos I take. We have our new caravan now and have to pack it before we can go away in it!!


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Collecting dnt get me started on that 24 years ago my granddaughter who was 5 brought me back from holiday a thimble I had never had one so put on my fireplace family and friends saw it now ive got over 1500 of them Ive got them from all over the world every royal one imaginable .


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I love holiday souveniers too, thay remind us of such lovely times, I save boxes, shoes boxes, things I've sent for from Amazon, and the amount of packaging in Amazon boxes is way too much, but I save that also. My D.I.L asks me why and I tell her they'll come in handy one day. --- and who do the kids ask if they need a box-- yes you got it ME. :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My dream is to let go of everything and just have the bare minimum. If you saw my house I'm far from it. I have a hard time letting go. When I have a rummage sale then I get to see the people who buys my Stuff. It's kind of rewarding to see someone can find some worth to it. I have so much stuff that was past on through the generations that I can't just let it part unless another family member wants it. The trouble is nobody does.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm so happy that I'm not the only one who hangs onto stuff, I feel almost normal.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm exactly as Ann describes. We want to move house but with a house full of "stuff" where do you start!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> I'm exactly as Ann describes. We want to move house but with a house full of "stuff" where do you start!!


joanmary1 I think summer has decided to come back,it's beautiful here in Leicester :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> joanmary1 I think summer has decided to come back,it's beautiful here in Leicester :sm24:


It's too hot here on the borders of London/Kent!!! No breeze.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Will you be moving far from where you live now ? Kent is a lovely part of the world.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Will you be moving far from where you live now ? Kent is a lovely part of the world.


I was born in Kent, my Brother used to live in Leicester. Our destination would be Wiltshire if it ever happens!!!


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Its warm in Edinburgh and a nice cool breeze.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It's cool by us 63 degrees Fahrenheit and 17.2 Celsius

How do you tell your temps by you?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> It's cool by us 63 degrees Fahrenheit and 17.2 Celsius
> 
> How do you tell your temps by you?


It's cooled a bit now it's 5.30 pm and it's 25C, I think that's about 80F. It was 35C /100F inside our caravan, but it had been all shut up!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't mind the heat as long as there's a breeze, otherwise I get grumpy and stay indoors, my lounge is lovely and cool. One of my g/sons invited me and the rest of the family to a b/bq, today it's the first one we've been able to have this summer.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had a Surprise Birthday Party to go today but I had to skip out of it because I'm staying at home with bronchitis. I'm not a Happy Camper. I couldn't get in to see my regular doctor, he was on vacation so I saw another. This doctor told me that there wasn't anything wrong except I had allergies. A week later I saw my regular doctor and he took X-rays. He told me I had bronchitis. I over heard him say to his intern that usually he doesn't put someone with bronchitis on the drug he was planning on giving me. But since I had pneumonia five months ago I needed a stronger drug. Oh I wish the other doctor could have given me something right away. I felt really sad I missed the party.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Ann , so sorry you feel groggy, hope you soon feel much better Hugs hugs and more hugs xx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Oh Ann , so sorry you feel groggy, hope you soon feel much better Hugs hugs and more hugs xx


Thanks, it just happen at the wrong time but there is Never a Good Time to get Sick is there.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear Ann, I'm sorry you are poorly again. I remember it took you a long time to recover from pneumonia earlier in the year. You must be real cranky with that doctor. Sending hugs from Australia x


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

So sorry you missed the party Ann. Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm gearing myself up ready for hip replacement tomorrow29th, Luna my indoor living Birman cat is going to stay with my g/daughter, so I'm getting her stuff sorted, blanket, toys etc., to take with her I might be out of touch with you for a few days, but hope I'll be back soon.
Hope you are feeling better Ann.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I'm gearing myself up ready for hip replacement tomorrow29th, Luna my indoor living Birman cat is going to stay with my g/daughter, so I'm getting her stuff sorted, blanket, toys etc., to take with her I might be out of touch with you for a few days, but hope I'll be back soon.
> Hope you are feeling better Ann.


Good luck, Glenlady, will be thinking of you!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Good luck, Glenlady, will be thinking of you!


Thankyou x 
Jan


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Thankyou x
> Jan


I knew you had a name! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and you are Joan ? 
I'm playing the back to school game like you keeps the old grey matter busy :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> and you are Joan ?
> I'm playing the back to school game like you keeps the old grey matter busy :sm02:


Yes I am,

We have to keep the grey matter busy otherwise it will seize up. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck Jan, will be thinking of you. Is this your first hip replacement ? I had my left hip replaced 16 months ago and I'm so thankful that I'm pain free in that area. Pity the rest of me is cracking up....
Sending hugs from Australia.
Sue xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Good luck Jan, will be thinking of you. Is this your first hip replacement ? I had my left hip replaced 16 months ago and I'm so thankful that I'm pain free in that area. Pity the rest of me is cracking up....
> Sending hugs from Australia.
> Sue xx


Thanks Sue, yes this is my first hip replacement,I'll be glad to be able to walk properly instead of hobbling round with a stick, I've been told that I MUST do what physio lady tells me if I want to make a good recovery ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Best of Luck Jan, follow the physio orders to do a speedy recover. We will be thinking of you and hurry back the more members that play the games more fun it is. Jan you always seem to add a little extra which makes it even more exciting.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for your good wishes Ann, I'll be back soon with some little extras to make you smile xxx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thinking of Jan today!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:



> Thinking of Jan today!


Me too. :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It Ain't any Fun without Jan :sm11: Hurry Back


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> It Ain't any Fun without Jan :sm11: Hurry Back


I hope she's behaving in the hospital :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Get well soon Jan.
From your word game buddies. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Come back soon,


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I like the look of this :sm24:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I've been asked to pass on Jan's thanks to everybody. The op went well, and she's doing well. She called me the day after the op and made me laugh so much I could hardly talk back! So, she's in her usual very high spirits ( not gin, yet) and will be back soon.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lostie said:


> I've been asked to pass on Jan's thanks to everybody. The op went well, and she's doing well. She called me the day after the op and made me laugh so much I could hardly talk back! So, she's in her usual very high spirits ( not gin, yet) and will be back soon.


Thanks for letting us know that Jan is her Old-self.

I loved the Get Well Cards from Sue and Joan, for sure Jan got a Big Kick out of them too :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Thanks for letting us know that Jan is her Old-self.
> 
> I loved the Get Well Cards from Sue and Joan, for sure Jan got a Big Kick out of them too :sm24: :sm24:


I haven't been following this thread but I can see it's lots of fun. It's good to see so many of Jan's other pals, too. Could you please pass on her update to anyone I've missed? Thank you


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Glad to hear all going well x


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lostie said:


> I haven't been following this thread but I can see it's lots of fun. It's good to see so many of Jan's other pals, too. Could you please pass on her update to anyone I've missed? Thank you


I think everyone who are regulars now did see the Good News, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I've been asked to pass on Jan's thanks to everybody. The op went well, and she's doing well. She called me the day after the op and made me laugh so much I could hardly talk back! So, she's in her usual very high spirits ( not gin, yet) and will be back soon.


Thanks for the update Lostie. Glad Jan is doing well and that the op went well. Hope she is behaving herself and doing her physio exercises. 
Sending hugs from Australia. XX


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the update, keep your pecker up Jan and do as you are told! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I've spoken to Jan. She's doing well in rehab and is now using one crutch only. She'll be home next week after a stair lift is fitted. So she'll be back soon!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You for keeping us posted, send Good Wishes her Way, Ann


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I've spoken to Jan. She's doing well in rehab and is now using one crutch only. She'll be home next week after a stair lift is fitted. So she'll be back soon!


Thanks Lostie for the update. Great to know that Jan is doing well, I bet she can't wait to get home. I often think of her.
Sending love from Sue in Oz. xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Thanks Lostie for the update. Great to know that Jan is doing well, I bet she can't wait to get home. I often think of her.
> Sending love from Sue in Oz. xx


Yes, thanks for the update, Lostie. Give my good wishes to Jan. Hope she is soon home.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cooee my lovely game buddies, I'm back home at last, had a few probs with the stair lift but it was all done yesterday *thursday) and my lovely d/inlaw ferried me home from the nursing home today. I did try to behave when I was in hospital, had the nurses in hysterics--- need I say more !!! The same happened in the nursing home, which my other d/inlaw manages, the staff are/ were amazing, nothing too much trouble and I was treated like royalty, I had fun with them by wearing a tiara which I asked my g/daughter to bring in, and when they brought a meal , or cup of tea I would wear it and they would curtsy, word soon got round that I was the Queen :sm02: Anyway I'm all settled in with my little cat Luna who has been staying with my g/daughter, I'm walking with just one arm crutch now, have to see physio lady next week, but I'm not rushing to even try to walk without the crutch,
I want to thank Lostie for updating my progress--- love to you all,
Jan xx
P.S I loved all the get well cards, thank you.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Jan, or should I say, Your Royal Highness, it's great that you are finally home. It seems ages since we've had you here on KP and we have really missed you. So pleased that everything went well, I'm sure your little cat Luna is happy to be back with you.
Don't forget to do your daily exercises.
Lots of love,
Sue x


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It's Good to see you were well taken care of like every Queen should be. It's nice hearing from you again 
and that everything is going OK. Take it Easy and before you know it you will be back in the groove.
It doesn't hurt to lick up as much pampering one can get. :sm02: 

Ann


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Shall we pick up the game where we left off ?
bedpans :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bed baths.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bedrest


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to know you are progressing well, Jan. 

Welcome back. :sm11:

Blanket bath.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bubble Bath


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fragrance.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perfume


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fresh


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Air.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Breath


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mints.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spearmint


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peppermint.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mint sauce


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lamb.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Piglet


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Winnie the pooh


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pooh sticks


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chritopher Robin


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

"Some People Care Too Much. I Think That's Love"


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quotes.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lyrics


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Songs.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Artists


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easel.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Paint brushes


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smock.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easel


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Paintbox.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

paints


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toe nails.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Podiatrist


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bunions.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Corns


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingrown Toenail


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nail polish


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

false nails--- ugh !!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Beauty salon


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

massage


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thai.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Curry


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Heatwave


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Campfire


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Girl guides


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl Scouts


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Boy scouts


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cub Scouts


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cadets.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Brownies


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fudge.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peanut brittle


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

peppermint creams


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Trick or Treats


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Trick or Treats


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lolly bags.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet shop


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goblins and Witches


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ginger bread


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Molasses


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treacle toffee.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toffee hammer


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Walkers toffee.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Stick jaw


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Salt Water Taffy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Honeycomb toffee


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sugar High


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Overweight


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scale


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Music.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notes


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Journal.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Writer


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Books


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Library.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ghoulies and ghosties


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fright


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

SPIDERS


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eeeek!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

daddy long legs


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wasps


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

creepy crawlies


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bugs 

How are you getting on?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello Jean, getting along good thanks, doing physio and she said I can walk around the house without a crutch, so hope I'll soon be back walking out and about. It's good to be back with you lovely game buddies, and of course to be home with my cat Luna xx

witches brew


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Hello Jean, getting along good thanks, doing physio and she said I can walk around the house without a crutch, so hope I'll soon be back walking out and about. It's good to be back with you lovely game buddies, and of course to be home with my cat Luna xx
> 
> witches brew


Glad you are doing well! (ps I'm joan :sm11

Eye of toad.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Cat but not Glen's a more Scary Scraggly Cat :sm15: :sm26:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry Joan, my eyesight ain't too good :sm06: 

toe of a frog


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

White Witch


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

magic potions


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mother Nature


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

earth worms


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yucky


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Messy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dirty Fingers


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Germs.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sanitizer


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

alcohol


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gin & Tonic.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

make that two doubles :sm24: 

pumpkin pie


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whipped Cream


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

carve a pumpkin face


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> carve a pumpkin face


With a tea light inside.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Loads of Seeds from the inside of the pumpkin


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Growing your own pumpkins with the seeds.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pumpkin Patch


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weeds.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

funny **** :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

High Hippy.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Peace maa-aaan :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

High Boots & Beads


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

flower power


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

California Dreaming


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Era of Music


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

San Francisco.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Be sure to wear some flowers in your hair
I bet I've got you singing along with it now :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sing Along with Mitch Miller


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Humming a tune.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whistling


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wind.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gusting


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blowing.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather Warnings


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forecast.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Meteorologist


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Report.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

batten down the hatches


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Holy moley.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't panic 
quote from Dads Army :sm17:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mamma Mia


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh hecky peck.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Woweeeeeeeee.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Great Scot


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cor Blimey.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bloody Ada


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stone the crows.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Full of Blarney


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

CRIKEY.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Smoke


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Stone the crows


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sheesh.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Derp


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silly Billy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Boogie Woogie


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Swing.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jazz


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blues.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

B. B. King


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Legend.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Books.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

School


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Class.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teacher


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Education.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

smart a**e


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wise guy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fonz


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Days


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laverne & Shirley


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sitcom.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

love all the oldies--

Faulty Towers
The two Ronnies
Porrige

so many of them


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

And don't forget Mr. Meldrew......I don't believe it, in One Foot in the Grave. Loved the episode with the donkey.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and Mrs. Bouquet
not a comedy , but do you remember , Name that tune, we were so easy to please in those days


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeping Up Appearances


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Carry on films-- very saucy :sm12:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hattie Jacques.....ooh Matron.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Barbara Windsor--- Carry on camping
you can find clips of them on you tube


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sid James...Carry on Constable. I loved all those Carry on films.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Movie-house


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Theatre.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Popcorn


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Usherette.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recliners (the theaters now have recliners, almost like home)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Comfort.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

luxury


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pamper.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pampers/Diapers


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nappies ( UK)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rash


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Itchy.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Dr. Longdongle 
just a daft name that popped into my head(think it's the after effects of my surgery) :sm02: :sm02: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hallucinations.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

magic mushrooms :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

High


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

mountains


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Smoky


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chimney.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Blazing Fire


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cosy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cozy


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fireplace.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Relaxing


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Armchair.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glasses.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

___ of wine


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tipsy.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

raucous singing :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A right carry on.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

knees up mother Brown :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lets do the Hokey Cokey.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Lets do the Hokey Cokey.


Do you mean the Hokey Pokey?

How about the Chicken Dance :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Do you mean the Hokey Pokey?
> 
> How about the Chicken Dance :sm02:


I think we all had different names for the same dance. :sm16:

Having fun :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pokla


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dots.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fabric


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Softener.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hand cream


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

KY Lubricant


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

makes for comfortable penetration :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Foreplay


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hanky panky


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Same Lover


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ooh....you girls are awful....but I like it. 

Hot nights.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

steamy luuurve :sm02: :sm02: :sm12: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot and sweaty. :sm12: :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Now stop it you naughty ladies, we have to think what to cook for dinner, and do a bit of housework, and if necessary take a cold shower :sm02: :sm01: :sm04:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Supper how about Raw Meat


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

salmonella


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Slime


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grunge


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ripped Jeans


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

expensive


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taste.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

smoked sausage and chicken


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

BBQ.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Broasted


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Onions.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Saute'


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mushrooms.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Egg n bacon, mushrooms, sausage,fried fresh tomatoes, and a slice of fried bread--- in other words, Full English brekky


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cereal.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

toast and marmalade, glass of pure orange juice & a nice cuppa tea


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Danish pastries and a latte coffee.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

peanut butter and marmite on crusty bread


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

A nice bacon butty with HP Sauce.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

What about a good beef stew and dumplings with mashed taters


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> What about a good beef stew and dumplings with mashed taters


Are we still on Breakfast???

Warm banana bread with butter and a cup of black coffee


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

we can be on whatever meal you like

Fish and chip supper


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> we can be on whatever meal you like
> 
> Fish and chip supper


With mushy peas. :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coleslaw with the fish, which I usually skip I only eat certain people coleslaw made with a vinegar dressing.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Squeeze of lemon on the fish.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

salt n vinegar on the chips


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tantalising aroma.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've just taken some scones out of the oven , jam and clotted cream at the ready when they're cool

do you say scones or scons ? I think posh people say scons-- no offence meant to you lovley ladies xxx I say scones


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Scones...Black Coffee or Herbal Tea and Scones I will be right over, sounds soooo yummy.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nothing I'd love better to share my scones with you all, wouldn't it be great to get together :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been playing games with most of you for years. Exchanging our words every day. Joan even contacts when she won't be around so we won't worry. Jan kept us posted how she was doing. Yes, it would be something for all of us to meet and try Jan's scones.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes. Count me in. I'd love to meet up with my dear word game buddies, especially if Jan is making scones.
I can't remember the last time I had clotted cream. Now I'm salivating at the thought.....
Yearning.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm happy to be buddies with you lovely ladies across the seas, we can have fun together here and share our good and hopefully not 'bad' times,----anyway, the scones went dpwn a treat with my family, I took them with me when I went for Sunday dinner to one of my son & dear DIL. they do spoil me'

ok,steamed treacle sponge with custard and/or cream-- no calories there :sm04: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ooh, that steamed treacle sponge Pud sounds delicious.....And no calories you say. Whoopee.....I'll have a double portion please. 

Sticky date pudding...maybe that's calorie free too?

PS, glad you had a nice lunch with your family and you deserve to be spoilt. How is the new hip going?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes please sticky date pud for me,
Getting along good with new hip, each day it gets stronger, gotta work on getting the muscles strong. I hope to be walking without a stick soon

I'm having beef stew n dumplings for dinner tonight, it's blinkin' cold here today, but lovely and fresh, I like these kind of days, hot weather doesn't agree with me, makes me grumpy :sm05: :sm03:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We had salad and quiche for dinner but your beef stew and dumplings sounds a lot nicer. It's been hot here for the last few days, 30-32 degrees and yes, it makes me grumpy too! We are going away in our caravan over the weekend and returning Tuesday so that will be a nice change. I had to have surgery on my nose a couple of weeks ago, I had a nasty skin cancer so had to have plastic surgery to do a bit of reconstructing. I've got a scar, the full length of my nose so I hope I don't frighten everyone in the caravan park. Maybe they will think I'm part of Halloween festivities....perhaps I'll get a few tricks or treats.
Scary face.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oooh poor you and your nose op., glad your'e ok now, you could wear a pointy witches hat when you go off caravanning, then you could scare all the littlies and nick their goodies :sm11: :sm11:
quiche and salad is one of my fave meals , could eat some right now.

a fillet of salmon, peas and new tatties with parsley sauce--- you choose pudding


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> We had salad and quiche for dinner but your beef stew and dumplings sounds a lot nicer. It's been hot here for the last few days, 30-32 degrees and yes, it makes me grumpy too! We are going away in our caravan over the weekend and returning Tuesday so that will be a nice change. I had to have surgery on my nose a couple of weeks ago, I had a nasty skin cancer so had to have plastic surgery to do a bit of reconstructing. I've got a scar, the full length of my nose so I hope I don't frighten everyone in the caravan park. Maybe they will think I'm part of Halloween festivities....perhaps I'll get a few tricks or treats.
> Scary face.


All you need is a witch's hat and your broom will fit right in :sm02: 
On the serious part it is good that you had it taken care of can be really serious.

Oct Fest is coming to an end but I thought I would have some friends over for a football game. I'm planning on having sauerkraut and pork along with potato dumplings. Sweet and Sour red cabbage and for dessert Kolaches.

The two of you take care of yourself, I don't want to loose my game players.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Oooh poor you and your nose op., glad your'e ok now, you could wear a pointy witches hat when you go off caravanning, then you could scare all the littlies and nick their goodies :sm11: :sm11:
> quiche and salad is one of my fave meals , could eat some right now.
> 
> a fillet of salmon, peas and new tatties with parsley sauce--- you choose pudding


Ooh....you sneaky thing.....I like that......Yes, I'm going into town later, will try and nick a pointy hat off one of the kids, and nick their goodies too..hee hee.

Strawberry pavlova roll, I used to make these a lot. :sm24:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> All you need is a witch's hat and your broom will fit right in :sm02:
> On the serious part it is good that you had it taken care of can be really serious.
> 
> Oct Fest is coming to an end but I thought I would have some friends over for a football game. I'm planning on having sauerkraut and pork along with potato dumplings. Sweet and Sour red cabbage and for dessert Kolaches.
> ...


Thanks Ann, I'm working on nicking a hat from the littlies, tee hee. It's a pity my cat is light orange and not black, I could have taken him too to scare the kids. Maybe I could dangle him on a stick and pretend he's a pumpkin :sm23:

Ooh, your menu sound very yummy, I love all those things.
Dribble dribble.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lettuce Salad with carrots, celery and crispy chicken tonight for Supper

Stop over by a friend's and she offered me a poppyseed kolache, I brought it home for my hubby. I need too be good 
I will be having a check-up in a couple weeks for my diabetes.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very healthy Ann though a little side of chips would be nice too.

BBQ chicken and fried rice.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BBQ Ribs are one of my Favorites, chicken is good too. Fried Rice is one of those foods that I needed to delete from my diet, in fact all rice. When I have rice it might be a TBSP.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I love pork spare ribs, what is TBSP ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

TBSP=Tablespoon


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> TBSP=Tablespoon


Oh, silly me. I was thinking it might be a toilet bowl trip.....if you were allergic to the rice.

Losing the plot.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Oh, silly me. I was thinking it might be a toilet bowl trip.....if you were allergic to the rice.
> 
> Losing the plot.


 :sm09: :sm09: Honestly that might happen if I eat too much sugar or carbs...it would be an Explosion. I better get to the bathroom.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Caught short.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Air Freshener


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bad smell.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Full size extra thick tenna ladies pants :sm11: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Leakproof a MUST.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Any of you buddies made impossible pie ? I have my own made up version of it in the oven right now--- verdict will be revealed later !!! :sm06:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I've made impossible quiche but I prefer the real quiche. Is the pie more of a dessert? Hope it tastes good, I bet it smells delicious in the oven. Yummy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pizza Pie


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apple and rhubarb pie.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Triple-Layer Mud Pie ...really sinful if you are a chocolate lover.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lemon meringue pie.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Lemon meringue pie.


My Mother made the Best Lemon Meringue Pie, it was the most asked about dessert for her to bring. Yet to this day I never could make the lemon pie without it turning out running.

Poppyseed Pie


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pecan pie.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherry-chocolate Pie


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pumpkin pie.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Christmas shopping :sm25:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

2 gifts bought today (GD Ice Skates and GS Ice Hockey the game)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well done Ann, I try to get a few gifts each week to spread the load, I have a 2 year old great grand-daughter,she will be easy, I already have a good stash for her :sm02: I always find a hamper of goodies for the married members of the family are always appreciated.


Christmas pud and brandy sauce, and mince pies (notice I'm back on food ) :sm12:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Christmas crackers ( Bon bons ) going off with a BANG! Reading the silly jokes.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cut-outs with frosting plus sprinkles. More fun decorating than eating.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rum balls.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Turtles...cashews, caramel, and dark chocolate


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Honey macadamia nuts.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

honey coated roast cashew nuts


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nobbys nuts.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nobby says -- my nuts your nuts
and very nice too :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I love Nobbys salted peanuts but once I start eating them, I find it difficult to stop. 
I don't know if you can buy them in the UK. The logo here is " Nibble on Nobbys nuts " ........


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes we in the UK can buy them in pubs and grocery stores, Same Logo makes me laugh,--- there's sweet chilli and bbq flavour too


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cold and frosty here this morning-- Nobby should keep his nuts covered :sm14:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We didn't get our leaves raked yet, I'm afraid it might snow before the job is done. 
Tuesday and Wed. will be nice days but I will be gone. Then the rest of the week will be Cold.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot and sticky here. We are about to get a thunderstorm. Batten down the hatches.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Freezing Today, I had to put on my warmest jacket.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Freezing Today, I had to put on my warmest jacket.


Same here in UK, I 've lit my wood burner in the lounge room , and will put my warmest coat on to go shopping, brrrrr winters on its way.

Bowl of hot soup when I get home


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds great, I love our Aussie winters but they don't last long . 
Dreaming of a white Christmas.....yes, in my dreams.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snowflakes


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mistletoe.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Kisses -- but no tongues :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pucker up.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

make a wish


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

mince pies-- just had one with a coffee


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> mince pies-- just had one with a coffee


Holiday Sweets only in memory for me. How do you drink your coffee? I like mine black.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Latte for me.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

As long as it isn't instant I like my coffee with cream and sugar


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Strawberries and cream.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

sherry trifle


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have a little tipple on the sly.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jameson and water


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gin and tonic with a slice of lemon.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Gin and tonic with a slice of lemon.


Gin Gimlet, I love the taste of Gin but this drink I only have on special occasions


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bloody Mary.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bloody Mary and all the garbage that goes with it raw shrimp, pickle mushroom, olives, sausage, celery stick, string cheese and a large pickle. Maybe I forgot something?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Bloody Mary and all the garbage that goes with it raw shrimp, pickle mushroom, olives, sausage, celery stick, string cheese and a large pickle. Maybe I forgot something?


That must have changed since I had one :sm06:

A right mess :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> That must have changed since I had one :sm06:
> 
> A right mess :sm09:


A person can make a meal on a Bloody Mary, I like all of it except for the dill pickle


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> A person can make a meal on a Bloody Mary, I like all of it except for the dill pickle


It's a long long time since I had one. Back then it was tomato juice, vodka, Worcestershire sauce and Tabasco. 
Your variation sounds pretty amazing.

Learn something new.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Bloody Mary is made in a large glass with tomato juice, vodka, and the Bloody Mary Mix the bartender only adds the vegs. like you would some drinks with cherries, olives or mushrooms but the Bloody Mary you get the works. 

Make mine with Gin instead of vodka


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beverage menu.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't think I'll bother-- I'll be boring and stick with a G & T, or sometimes brandy and dry ginger (for medicinal purposes you know)wink wink :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

How's about a Love on the Rocks......and a bit of how's your father.....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> How's about a Love on the Rocks......and a bit of how's your father.....


 :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: oh you are naughty--but yes please !!! if I can remember :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm12:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you ever have a Sex on the Beach Drink?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: oh you are naughty--but yes please !!! if I can remember :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm12:


It's like riding a bike, you never forget.....or so I'm told. Just hang on tight with both hands :sm23: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Did you ever have a Sex on the Beach Drink?


Errr....not that I can remember. Maybe I was too busy, riding a bike. :sm23: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Memories.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OK if we're going for a bike ride then sex on the beach, what next may I ask? :sm07: :sm04: :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.thespruce.com/sex-on-the-beach-cocktail-recipe-759828

Another drink would be the Sloe Screw


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

or how about a hairy navel


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pink Squirrel


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bushy tail.....no, it's not a cocktail bit I think a squirrel has one.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bunny Tail


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

pony tail


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Donkey's Tail (Pin the tail on the donkey)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pigtails.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ducktail


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rats tail.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Squirrel Tail


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Monkey tail.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skunk Tail


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kangaroo tail.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fairy tale


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mother Goose.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The three bears


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Georgy Porgy Pudding & Pie


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kissed the girls and made them cry.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Kissed the girls and made them cry.


because he also made them preggers :sm02: :sm02: :sm15:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> because he also made them preggers :sm02: :sm02: :sm15:


Oh that naughty Georgie Porgie.. He should learn to keep it in his pants or tie it in a knot. :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey diddle diddle --- :sm04:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sugar mice


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Sugar mice


and Everything Nice


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jelly babies


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beanie Babies


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dolly mixtures


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet Tooth


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Smarties


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

rotten teeth and toothache :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mouthwash


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toothpaste


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baking Soda


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cooking apple


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baked Apple


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pie.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hands,knees and-----


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Boomps a Daisy...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

roll out the barrel ---


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Drunken sailor.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and the gangs all here for a knees up


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knees up Mother Brown!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Knees up Mother Brown!


and as kids we would sing the next line as--- your drawers are falling down :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> and as kids we would sing the next line as--- your drawers are falling down :sm02: :sm02:


We sang.....

knees up knees up, don't get the breeze up - knees up Mother Brown!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> We sang.....
> 
> knees up knees up, don't get the breeze up - knees up Mother Brown!


 :sm02: :sm02: we sang that too----don't write 'em like that any more do they ? some of the rubbish they write/ play these days I find it hard to understand what they're '' singing'' !!!!?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aunty Mary had a canary up the leg of her drawers.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Mary in the garden sifting cinders lifted up her leg and farted lke a man :sm12: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Aunty Mary had a canary up the leg of her drawers.


that made me laugh, my old Dad would say it along with many others


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Mary in the garden sifting cinders lifted up her leg and farted lke a man :sm12: :sm11:


Ooh I've not heard that one Jan.... :sm09:

Rudy Doody. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Ooh I've not heard that one Jan.... :sm09:
> 
> Rudy Doody. :sm12: :sm12:


sorry to lower the tone Susie-- blame my old Dad :sm12:

:sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've got a luvverly bunch of coconuts


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> sorry to lower the tone Susie-- blame my old Dad :sm12:
> 
> :sm09:


That's ok Jan, my dad used to come out with some classics too. We had a neighbour who lived up the road and he always referred to her as " here's my head, my arse is coming." There was another neighbour who according to dad had " titty bottle legs ". :sm12: :sm09: I suppose back then, babies bottles were a different shape to now, narrow at both ends so I'm trying to imagine what this poor woman's legs looked like. :sm06: :sm23:

Any old iron. Any old iron. Any any any old iron.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fur coat no drawers-- or red hat no drawers :sm04: :sm11: think it meant woman of loose morals :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hussy or Trollop.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lady of the night-- prozzie :sm02: :sm02: :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Madam Lash.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Madam Lash.


 :sm02: :sm02: she was quite a gal


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Infamous.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dishonorable


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Disgraced.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shameful


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Embarrassed.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sinful


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well she's getting on in years now, wonder if she's still making some dirty old men happy :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well,I've just googled her and according to the info, she's had 4 hip replacements and a double mastectomy. But, it seems that she's still going strong in whatever she is doing.....???


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Could she be a Cougar?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Well,I've just googled her and according to the info, she's had 4 hip replacements and a double mastectomy. But, it seems that she's still going strong in whatever she is doing.....???


Yes I googled her too have to to correct you Susie, two hip replacements and breast surgery-- I.m surprised she didn't have problems downstairs-- nudge nudge wink wink :sm04: :sm04: :sm06:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes I googled her too have to to correct you Susie, two hip replacements and breast surgery-- I.m surprised she didn't have problems downstairs-- nudge nudge wink wink :sm04: :sm04: :sm06:


I suppose the fact that she regularly got "serviced" kept the undercarriage in good working order. :sm12: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well you can't say she didn't keep the ''works'' well oiled :sm02: :sm03: :sm12: 

anyway enough about her-- when I opened the curtains at 7.30 am this morning it was snowing!! Only a flurry but there it was, it didn't last long but I bet theres more on the way, I hate the wretched stuff :sm25:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds nice Jan but I wouldn't fancy having to go out and try and negotiate the icy footpaths, especially with my hip replacement. I remember years ago, when I lived in the UK, walking to the bus stop on the way to work and falling over. I didn't suffer any injuries, only my pride.....it was in the days of the mini skirt :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

If we have a good down fall I'll be going nowhere especially after having my hip surgery. My family live 5 minutes away so I know they'll keep eye on me and do any shopping I need--- I bet you did feel a fool when you slipped over on the ice, good job you didn't hurt yourself, only your pride :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I didn't suffer any injuries, only my pride.....it was in the days of the mini skirt :sm12: :sm09:


Ooops! Those were the the days!

:sm11: :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Ooops! Those were the the days!
> 
> :sm11: :sm11:


Ah yes, I used to have knee length suede boots as well. Also a pair of white stretchy boots like the Abba girls wore. I thought I was the bees knees, I'm sure. Did any of you have hot pants, back in the day, also those play suits where you had to get practically undressed to visit the loo? Wouldn't do now, I'd probably wet my pants before I could pull them down. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes those shiny knee high boots with a mini skirt,just wish i had a photo of myself to show the grandies( their parents too would have a laugh )Those play suits were similar to what they call onesies today, I can't imagine wearing one now, would never make it to the bathroom :sm02: :sm02: :sm04:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you remember those long undies as well? They were supposed to show under your skirt. I had quite a few, some were tartan and some had lace around the edges. I can't remember what they were called but I do recall us girls at school getting told off for wearing them under our school skirts. Looking back, we must have looked a bit odd but they did keep our bums and thighs warm.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

All told I guess we must have looked a sight! Do you go back as far as the full nylon petticoats. I used to them in sugar solution to make them stiff.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember the bra slips which were a petticoat with an inbuilt bra. I remember when tights came in and you could buy some which had coloured panties built in. Saved having to wear knickers and tights. It was great to be liberated from stockings and suspender belts or roll-on panty girdles.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes I remember, I wore a pantee girdle but had nothing to hold in!! I was about 7.5 stone back in my youth!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I think most of us were the same and didn't need a girdle. It seemed to be our mothers who insisted we wear them. My mum used to get measured for the whalebone corsets but I don't recall she really needed to wear one as she wasn't that big. Thank goodness I didn't have to have one.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I think most of us were the same and didn't need a girdle. It seemed to be our mothers who insisted we wear them. My mum used to get measured for the whalebone corsets but I don't recall she really needed to wear one as she wasn't that big. Thank goodness I didn't have to have one.


Nowadays I have plenty to hold in but I go for comfort! :sm09: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Remember'' Playtex'' all in ones with press studs at the crotch ? and what a struggleit was to get into them :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remember the nylons with the seams? I can see my Mother struggling to get that seam to line up perfect on her leg. The seam was on the back side of the leg.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Remember the nylons with the seams? I can see my Mother struggling to get that seam to line up perfect on her leg. The seam was on the back side of the leg.


They did look good when the seams were nice and straight!

What about dungarees with bib and straps?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I still have a Girdle which I haven't worn for years. I probably need more than before because I have more fat rolls. :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I still have a Girdle which I haven't worn for years. I probably need more than before because I have more fat rolls. :sm23:


Me too :sm25: I think I should have kept my girdle or got measured up for a corset, all those years ago. I could have stored it in my "hope" chest and hoped I never needed it :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think I've still got one too, at the bottom of a drawer!! Trouble is it wouldn't fit now!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 

It was made from a lovely material called Tweave.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I had to laugh when I saw some butt lift enhancers recently, while shopping for a bra. I thought they were strapless bras at first, it was my daughter who noticed the tag. I didn't know you could buy such things, why would you want to make your bottom look bigger?? Talk about "does my bum look big in this".


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I aim for comfort these days, big knickers and no bra unless I go anywhere special, or am expecting visitors, have to keep the girls in place :sm02: :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Comfort goes with me too, although I don't like to look scruffy.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I'm with you there, I always look presentable-- never scruffy, always a add a bit of lippy first thing (Max Factor all day lasting ) and hair looks ok


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cinnamon according to a newspaper article burns the fat. I hate to see my butt if I didn't have cinnamon every morning with my breakfast.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Cinnamon according to a newspaper article burns the fat. I hate to see my butt if I didn't have cinnamon every morning with my breakfast.


Does that really work, Ann?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Does that really work, Ann?


No, I don't think so the reason why I sprinkle a generous amt. of cinnamon on my oatmeal in the morning to help my blood-sugar readings. I also sprinkle a handful of walnuts on the cereal also. I do believe it helps the blood sugar but I didn't see any weight lost.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well what do you think about prince Harrys choice of a wife ?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I know times have changed, but King Edward V111 was not allowed to marry Wallis Simpson because she was a divorcee, Meghan Markle is divorced I rest my case. It doesn't matter a jot to me because as long as the young couple are happy I wish them a long and happy marriage


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I know times have changed, but King Edward V111 was not allowed to marry Wallis Simpson because she was a divorcee, Meghan Markle is divorced I rest my case. It doesn't matter a jot to me because as long as the young couple are happy I wish them a long and happy marriage


I was thinking the same thing. I wonder how much this is for the glamour for her?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I wonder how much this is for the glamour for her?


Only time will tell, I hope it all works out well for them, I really like Harry and his brother William, it was tragic the way Diana died wasn't it ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Charles and Camilla????


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Charles and Camilla????


Phwaa, don't get me started Ann, big ears and horseface, pair of %*%%$+


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Phwaa, don't get me started Ann, big ears and horseface, pair of %*%%$+


The Feeling is Mutual


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think most people think the same as us-- at least she'll never be queen :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Royal Palace have you ever been there?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What happen to Susan? She hasn't been on KP for a few days. I hope everything is OK with her.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> What happen to Susan? She hasn't been on KP for a few days. I hope everything is OK with her.


No I haven't heard from her either. As you say hope everything is Ok.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> No I haven't heard from her either. As you say hope everything is Ok.


I've just p.m'd Susan will let you know if/ when she replies


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

In reply to your question Ann, I have only seen the outside of Buckingham palace, but pictures of the inside which have been televised look amazing


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> In reply to your question Ann, I have only seen the outside of Buckingham palace, but pictures of the inside which have been televised look amazing


Same here, I've seen the outside but not been in. I've been inside Windsor Castle and the Tower of London!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I've just p.m'd Susan will let you know if/ when she replies


I have done the same!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wishing Good Health to All


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Porridge for breakfast it's freezing outside


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Porage for me too! It's cold and miserable!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Porage for me too! It's cold and miserable!!


Don't know about you Joan but I can put up with the cold, it's snow I dread, hate it especially when it thaws then freezes over, I'm like a cat on hot bricks if I have to go out in it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Don't know about you Joan but I can put up with the cold, it's snow I dread, hate it especially when it thaws then freezes over, I'm like a cat on hot bricks if I have to go out in it.


I hate the rain. I use a walking stick which helps if if it's snowy, But I don't venture far. 
:sm13:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm surprise that England got snow I was thinking it was like Ireland. I was never to England but been to Ireland three times. 

We got a dusting of snow today and the winds were cold. I wore my warm jacket and shawl plus a pair of leather gloves tonight. 
We saw The Milwaukee Symphony perform their Christmas show. It was awesome for a small city of Brillion, Wi.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ann, when I was a little girl a long time ago, we used to have really bad winters with snow that was as deep as our knees :sm02: and sometimes Dad used to have to clear it from the door where it had drifted before we could get into the yard--- Ahhhh sweet memories :sm01:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I remember days like that, I loved it when we went tobogganing. 
We had a White Christmas last night making the roads slippery. Yet nothing compare to the days when we were drifted in.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Ann, when I was a little girl a long time ago, we used to have really bad winters with snow that was as deep as our knees :sm02: and sometimes Dad used to have to clear it from the door where it had drifted before we could get into the yard--- Ahhhh sweet memories :sm01:


Yes, I remember those days too Jan. Also, those real pea souper foggy days which were nightmares if you had to go out.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Pea soupers were scary, after work one night my friend and I walked through the factory gates and couln't see a hand in front. Busses had stopped running, we were disorientated,no mobiles in those days-- but we were soooo lucky, one of the old chaps who worked in another department happened to be going our way AND had a torch, offered to walk part of the way with us. As we left the city and got nearer to the outskirts the fog lifted and we got home safely, WHEWWW SCARY. We never saw that man at work again otherwise we would have treated him to a pint for his kindness--- we were young, didn't know who to ask, didn't even know his name !!!!! :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That would have been scary. I remember being invited to a friends evening wedding reception and it was so foggy. My then boyfriend and I waited at the bus stop for eons before deciding to walk to the reception, which was about two miles away. That was really eerie as it was so quiet without the road traffic. Luckily, we just had to keep on the footpath and walk straight. We knew we had arrived at the reception when we heard the 60's music being played by the DJ. I can't remember how we got home as we probably had a few drinkies to celebrate the happy couple.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes pea soupers were horrid! A lovely man from the bank where I worked walked me home and then had to go back in the opposite direction to get himself home!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I learned a new word today "Pea Souper" I most likely was never in that thick of a fog. Yet I remember driving in some nasty wind blown snow storms.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I learned a new word today "Pea Souper" I most likely was never in that thick of a fog. Yet I remember driving in some nasty wind blown snow storms.


Let's hope for a mild winter! Pea soupers are now a thing of the past fortunately.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Last year at this time we had a Blizzard our Christmas party was cancel. This year we got a foot and half of snow last night. 
Just enough to call it a White Christmas.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We haven't had any snow yet although it forecast! :sm13:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I live in the East midlands (Leicester) and snow is forecast for tomorrow Sunday and I've just watched'' I'm a celebrity'', yes I know ---- :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather like this I like to still in where it is nice and cozy.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hubby just watched a soccer game on TV, Manchester United versus Liverpool. The ground was covered in snow and yet they just got on with the game.
Here it was 31 degrees yesterday and we had a bad thunder storm hit the Sunshine Coast. Lots of trees down across one of our major roads and its not expected to reopen for two or three days. The joys eh?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Hubby just watched a soccer game on TV, Manchester United versus Liverpool. The ground was covered in snow and yet they just got on with the game.
> Here it was 31 degrees yesterday and we had a bad thunder storm hit the Sunshine Coast. Lots of trees down across one of our major roads and its not expected to reopen for two or three days. The joys eh?


Rather those soccer players than me !! Imagine sliding & falling over on that snowy frozen pitch, no thanks :sm04:--- Well the forecast was right I woke up to a nice downfall of snow, looks very pretty but I ain't going nowhere, I'm well stocked up with grub and fuel for the wood burner, best plan is to knit-- yay :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Rather those soccer players than me !! Imagine sliding & falling over on that snowy frozen pitch, no thanks :sm04:--- Well the forecast was right I woke up to a nice downfall of snow, looks very pretty but I ain't going nowhere, I'm well stocked up with grub and fuel for the wood burner, best plan is to knit-- yay :sm23:


#

Yes, it's snowing here now - let's hope it soon thaws!!!!!! My husband is out stocking up with food (he does all the shopping) so we will be Ok for a while. I stay indoors in the warm. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> #
> 
> Yes, it's snowing here now - let's hope it soon thaws!!!!!! My husband is out stocking up with food (he does all the shopping) so we will be Ok for a while. I stay indoors in the warm. :sm11: :sm11:


Hahaha your'e not daft are you :sm14: :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Hahaha your'e not daft are you :sm14: :sm16: :sm17:


He'd rather do it himself, it's easier than push me round in my wheelchair! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> He'd rather do it himself rather than push me round in my wheelchair! :sm11:


Oh I'm sorry darl, didn't realise, me and my big mouth. xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Oh I'm sorry darl, didn't realise, me and my big mouth. xx


Don't be sorry, I can walk but only short distances! I wouldn't have said it if I was at all sensitive!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What does everyone making with their needles? 
I'm finishing up knitting a couple of dishcloths for Christmas gifts. Then I need to finish some WIPS.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> What does everyone making with their needles?
> I'm finishing up knitting a couple of dishcloths for Christmas gifts. Then I need to finish some WIPS.


I'm making dolls clothes - I have a childhood doll who was naked and looked cold! I've made her vest and pants and I'm now knitting a jacket.

Daft or what?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm sad to say, I've not been knitting for a while. I've lost my mojo, somewhere along life's ups and downs.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was involved with a craft show today. I sold a total of $23 a headband, three potholders, a few dishcloths. Total of six hours of sitting there. The others that had scarfs didn't sell any. I think it takes another crafter to appreciate other people knitted or crochet stuff.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I was involved with a craft show today. I sold a total of $23 a headband, three potholders, a few dishcloths. Total of six hours of sitting there. The others that had scarfs didn't sell any. I think it takes another crafter to appreciate other people knitted or crochet stuff.


It sounds a bit like slave labour but at least you enjoyed the knitting part. :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> It sounds a bit like slave labour but at least you enjoyed the knitting part. :sm24:


I have been doing less knitting and more reading lately.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, you have to do what the mood strikes. That's one of the good things about being older, you have more time for yourself.
I would like to spend a bit more time gardening but the heat and my recent bout of skin cancer has pulled me back. I have been remembering to wear a broad rimmed hat though, even though I've never been a hat wearer.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, you better wear your sun hat and protection from the sun. I gave up gardening because too much sun I will have a fainting spell due to the meds I'm on. The main reason was because after I had my knee replacement that knee was never the same. Plus my hubby was never into gardening. He wanted me to get rid of everything including my flower beds. My young neighbor has my flowers now and she said I can come over when I want to when the flowers are in bloom. My hubby likes a nice lush lawn and takes pride in it.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, gardening is getting to be a real chore for hubby. We've got a couple of acres though our pet steer, Billy keeps most of the grass down. Sometimes I feel like downsizing but I don't think I'm tolerant enough to live in the suburbs.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Our garden has gone to pot since we got older. Our neighbour trimmed our front hedge as the path was vanishing underneath it.

I read a lot as well as knitting or crochet when the mood takes me!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Our garden has gone to pot since we got older. Our neighbour trimmed our front hedge as the path was vanishing underneath it.
> 
> I read a lot as well as knitting or crochet when the mood takes me!


Maybe we should consider renting our gardens out to people who would appreciate them. Are allotments still available in the UK? I know they were really popular once upon a time. I would be quite happy if someone wanted to plant veggies and things in our garden, as long as they shared their produce with us :sm09: I suppose we would have to keep an eye out for illegal plants being grown... :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes there are still allotments around although not as many as there used to be! My Uncle had one as well as having a large garden!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes there are still allotments, the only problem now is sheds get vandalised and tools pinched -- sign of the times ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Allotments must be like our Community Garden

When we were in Czech Republic there were many little cottages and gardens by the cottage. The people who 
were on tour with us thought the people from Czech use their cottages as homes away from home. We have cottages by us 
but usually by the lakes so we can go fishing or swimming in the summer. In the winter it's ice fishing, hunting, and winter sports such as snowmobiling.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My grandad used to grow the best potatoes and rhubarb. His carnations or pinks, as he used to call them had the most amazing perfume. Today's blooms, especially roses, bought at the stores, don't smell of anything. It's not a case of " where have all the flowers gone?" More like " where has all the perfume gone ?" :-(


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> My grandad used to grow the best potatoes and rhubarb. His carnations or pinks, as he used to call them had the most amazing perfume. Today's blooms, especially roses, bought at the stores, don't smell of anything. It's not a case of " where have all the flowers gone?" More like " where has all the perfume gone ?" :-(


So True, with all the pesticides that are being used the perfume in the flowers are gone. 
Really makes you wonder what we are doing to our environment.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> So True, with all the pesticides that are being used the perfume in the flowers are gone.
> Really makes you wonder what we are doing to our environment.


Yes, and also, what we are eating. I'd love to have a self sufficient veggie garden but its an ongoing battle, trying to safely keep the caterpillars away. At the moment I've got some herbs, rhubarb, tomatoes, sweet potato and pineapples growing ok. Things like cabbage, broccoli and cauliflower, I've given up on but we did get lots of pumpkins last season.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I grow a lot of herbs - I love the smell as well as the taste!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I grow a lot of herbs - I love the smell as well as the taste!


My favourite smells are the basil and mint.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> My favourite smells are the basil and mint.


Ditto plus Rosemary and Thyme


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the smell of a fresh Christmas tree but for the last few years we have been sitting up our artificial tree.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another great smell is grass being mown although it's doesn't seem to so common these days! :sm13:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

How About Snow? I love the crispness but snow doesn't have a smell does it?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Feels lovely and fresh though and the air smells clean!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and the frost kills the cold germs--- so my old Mum used to say :sm01:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deep Freeze will kill off the bug population. I will put up with the cold if we have less misquitoes come summer.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stop it, you are making me jealous. I'm sitting here all hot and sweaty after putting out the washing on the clothesline. I suppose though, I'd have to use the dryer instead, if we had snow. I remember, years ago when I lived in the UK and mums washing would often freeze on the clothes line. I can still recall the smell when it was carried indoors and the clothes would make a crackle sound. Ah, the good old days and such fond memories.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Want to trade places for a day, I need some warmth at this time. My back gets cold, right now I have a blanket wrapped around me like a shawl. Sue now if you want to you can be running around with your swimsuit on. I hope I never get into a car accident on days I use the pool. I leave the house with my suit and jeans on along with my winter jacket.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Are we ever happy with the weather? I don't like the cold, I do as my Grandma told me and wear a vest tucked in my knickers for extra warmth, it works! I also wear fingerless mittens indoors. I don't like extreme heat either!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We had a good down pour of rain and it's washed most of the snow away, at least the pavements are clear and safe to walk on so I ventured to town on the bus, it was great to get out in the fresh air after being shut in for two days, there's a cold wind blowing so I'm glad I put my warm winter jacket and scarf on and gloves.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today we are having a snowstorm. Six to eight inches of snow predicted with high winds and drifting. No water exercises for me today. Looks like it will be a good day to clean or knit.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's10.30 pm and it's snowing again, boy am I glad I went out today and got my jobs done .


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thursday, tomorrow morning we have our four grandchildren Christmas Concert practice. We couldn't make it at night when the concert actually is but at least we can watch them during their practice time. My hubby's Lions Christmas Dinner is at 6pm. 
Do you have a lot going on before Christmas or do you do your celebrating after Christmas? Christmas Day is usually with the immediate family.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just my husband and myself - our daughter will visit. Other family is too far away to visit.

The sun is shining here this morning and the temperature has risen to 7C!! :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Just my husband and myself - our daughter will visit. Other family is too far away to visit.
> 
> The sun is shining here this morning and the temperature has risen to 7C!! :sm11:


We have a Beautiful Sunny Day in WI
This morning went to the kids concert. My GS who is 6 was a shepherd boy he wore a burlap gown with a tie around. When he walked on stage the tie was hanging by his knees. He made it through out his part without loosing his tie until he walked off stage.
Oops! now the tie is down by his feet, good thing he didn't trip. If he would have trip he probably would have gotten up with a Big Smile on his face. He is the comdiean of the four children that my daughter's has.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It's great to hear that there is sunshine around for you. Sunshine here too and I've been hearing lawn mowers for most of the day. We get rain showers then sunshine which makes the grass grow even quicker. We've had a lot of Mosquitos, they love me so I have to spray myself from head to foot with insect repellent before I go outside. Hubby never seems to get bitten, they must prefer my English blood to his Scottish stuff.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> It's great to hear that there is sunshine around for you. Sunshine here too and I've been hearing lawn mowers for most of the day. We get rain showers then sunshine which makes the grass grow even quicker. We've had a lot of Mosquitos, they love me so I have to spray myself from head to foot with insect repellent before I go outside. Hubby never seems to get bitten, they must prefer my English blood to his Scottish stuff.


I'm the same Sue, the scottish midges bite me, even under my clothes. I get my feet bitten at night under the bedclothes. My husband is of scottish descent and doesn't get bitten.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One thing I enjoy about Winter, no mosquitos. We live in a older neighborhood with mature trees and I know we have bats. Bats like eating the mosquitos which is OK with me. At one time we had bats coming into the house. But that has been years now, we fixed the front steps with a lattice which allowed light to come in. Since we did that the bats found another home. Do you have bats near by where you live?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, we have lots of fruitbats which converge on our neighbours Moreton Bay Fig tree in the evening. They screech and squabble for a while but they don't bother us. We have learned to live with nature, I've lived here in the "bush" for 28 years and it beats living in the suburbs of Sydney. We had a lovely blue tongue lizard in the garage today, I think he would have been hiding from our free ranging chooks.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I'm the same Sue, the scottish midges bite me, even under my clothes. I get my feet bitten at night under the bedclothes. My husband is of scottish descent and doesn't get bitten.


Yes, I get bitten under my clothes too, I don't know what we are supposed to do about that. It makes me mad when we are warned to wear long pants and long sleeved shirts if you are outside at night, to stop the midges and mossies from biting. It makes no difference at all, if they want to bite they will. The only thing that deters them is personal insect repellent which usually smells awful :sm25: Perhaps we should try eating some haggis, Joan. :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, I get bitten under my clothes too, I don't know what we are supposed to do about that. It makes me mad when we are warned to wear long pants and long sleeved shirts if you are outside at night, to stop the midges and mossies from biting. It makes no difference at all, if they want to bite they will. The only thing that deters them is personal insect repellent which usually smells awful :sm25: Perhaps we should try eating some haggis, Joan. :sm09:


I've eaten plenty of vegetarian haggis when I'm in Scotland but I can't say it made any difference though!! :sm09: We must just be very sweet. :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I've eaten plenty of vegetarian haggis when I'm in Scotland but I can't say it made any difference though!! :sm09: We must just be very sweet. :sm09:


Vegetarian haggis :sm06: :sm09: I didn't know there was such a thing. Wait 'til I tell hubby....he will probably say,
"Philistines" 
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Vegetarian haggis :sm06: :sm09: I didn't know there was such a thing. Wait 'til I tell hubby....he will probably say,
> "Philistines"
> :sm09: :sm09:


:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

It's the best we can do being Pesco-vegetarian. It is really tasty though!

Talking of hereditary, my father was born in Australia!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> It's the best we can do being Pesco-vegetarian. It is really tasty though!
> 
> Talking of hereditary, my father was born in Australia!!


That's really interesting Joan. When did he move to the UK ? Have you ever been out to Australia to visit his birthplace?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> That's really interesting Joan. When did he move to the UK ? Have you ever been out to Australia to visit his birthplace?


His parents (my grandparents) immigrated from England in 1912 and he was born in 1915, they returned to England in about 1920. Unfortunately he died when I was a baby so I don't remember him. I've never been to Australia.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That's sad Joan. It must have been hard for your mum.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, 
My first cousin lived in Australia since she graduate from college. Jesmond, New S. Wales, Australia.
She is now 72 and probably continue on living there forever her husband and herself. They have two children who are married with families.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember the earthquake happening in Newcastle in December 1989. I think Jesmond is a suburb of Newcastle, hope your family weren't affected. Have you ever been out to visit them Ann?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I remember the earthquake happening in Newcastle in December 1989. I think Jesmond is a suburb of Newcastle, hope your family weren't affected. Have you ever been out to visit them Ann?


We were invited to her children weddings but we never went. Diana and her husband usually come home by us once a year. Her parents aren't living any more. She only has one brother who lives in Minnesota.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That's great that they get to visit you once a year. I would loved to have been able to afford to do the same but sadly, only managed when my parents and brother were taken ill and then funerals. My hubby and I did manage one proper holiday over there in 2004. That was great and we met up with his family members in Scotland, I love Scotland. Maybe one year we can visit them for Christmas and hopefully a white one. It's very hot here at the moment.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If you go to Scotland will your relatives provide a place to sleep? Did you ever stay at a Bed & Breakfast? 
Whenever my hubby travel if we can we try to stay at B&B. Lately I just don't have the desire to do any traveling. 
I'm really content to stay close to home. We did do some traveling we have been to Ireland twice and the Czech Republic seeing where our roots came from. We don't have any relatives left in either Country.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We stayed with hubby's cousin Ray for most of the three weeks. We did stay at a lovely hotel at Drumnodochet (sp)? Which is next to Loch Ness. It had ivy growing up the front of the building and beautiful wood panelling throughout the interior plus tartan carpets. Because we visited in the low season, it was heaps cheaper plus we were the only ones there. I was disappointed because I didn't get to see the Loch Ness Monster...ha ha.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> We stayed with hubby's cousin Ray for most of the three weeks. We did stay at a lovely hotel at Drumnodochet (sp)? Which is next to Loch Ness. It had ivy growing up the front of the building and beautiful wood panelling throughout the interior plus tartan carpets. Because we visited in the low season, it was heaps cheaper plus we were the only ones there. I was disappointed because I didn't get to see the Loch Ness Monster...ha ha.


We've been to Loch Ness and Drumnadrochit.You didn't look close enough for Nessie Sue, I've seen her!!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no!! now you've blown my cover :sm11: May I just pop in to tell you I have a banana cake in the oven, and if I eat it all to myself my Nessie outfit won't fit me :sm15: :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Warm Banana Cake ...how fresh can that be coming right from the oven. Sounds yummy this morning along with my coffee.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> We've been to Loch Ness and Drumnadrochit.You didn't look close enough for Nessie Sue, I've seen her!!!!


Aww Joan, I'm gutted now. :sm09: I did see the statue of her out the front of the visitors centre......does that count? :sm06:

Hey Jan, I thought KP was a sharing site :sm07: So where's the banana cake for myself, Joan and Ann ? It is Christmas you know. :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We-eeeel, I put some by on a plate, thinking I'll parcel them up and give to Santa to deliver--- but by the time I asked where he was he was well on the way in your direction so of course I had to eat it myself--- it was good though :sm02: :sm02: :sm04: :sm12:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll let you off this time Jan, glad you enjoyed our share of the cake. There's no way you will fit into the Nessie suit now.
I've got to make two batches of rum balls and also some Cointreau and apricot balls....oh merry Christmas....hiccup.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I love homemade rum balls, and my lovely young neighbour always makes choc. truffles and gives me some for Christmas, I usually knit her a scarf or a couple of dish cloths.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Internet is playing up - will be back when I can! :sm13:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I love homemade rum balls, and my lovely young neighbour always makes choc. truffles and gives me some for Christmas, I usually knit her a scarf or a couple of dish cloths.


That's a fair trade off. It's been a while since I had a choc truffle. Enjoy yours :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've had to get my creative hat on and make some doll clothes for Lilly my 2 year old g/grandie. . Mum and Dad(my grandson) have bought her a baby doll for Christmas, it has a babygrow on and a hat but Hayley (Mum ) asked if I could make it a coat and dress and would get me a pattern from her Granny who has Doll clothes patterns but doesn't knit anymore, she used to knit for Hayleys dolls when she was little, anyway I waited and waited for the patterns, none came so have guessed,--- it's an 18inch doll and I've made it a skirt, coat, vest and hat and hope for the best, think I'd better knit it some knickers too, I feel quite chuffed with myself cos I'm sure they'll fit it- Things we do for love 'eh. :sm01:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I've had to get my creative hat on and make some doll clothes for Lilly my 2 year old g/grandie. . Mum and Dad(my grandson) have bought her a baby doll for Christmas, it has a babygrow on and a hat but Hayley (Mum ) asked if I could make it a coat and dress and would get me a pattern from her Granny who has Doll clothes patterns but doesn't knit anymore, she used to knit for Hayleys dolls when she was little, anyway I waited and waited for the patterns, none came so have guessed,--- it's an 18inch doll and I've made it a skirt, coat, vest and hat and hope for the best, think I'd better knit it some knickers too, I feel quite chuffed with myself cos I'm sure they'll fit it- Things we do for love 'eh. :sm01:


Aww, you're a wonderful great Grannie, I'm sure Lilly's doll will be very happy to have a new wardrobe.
A few years back, my mum asked my Godmother, Auntie Gladys to knit some clothes for my old doll. I had been given the doll in the 1950's but I assumed mum would have passed her on when I left home. It was a wonderful surprise, to receive her in the mail, all the way from England and to have a new lease of life. Sadly, mum and Auntie Gladys have both passed away but when I look at my dolly ( who sits on the end of my bed ) I remember the fond times and memories. :sm19:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

What a lovely thing that was of your Mum and aunt to arrange for you, and what a great surprise for you to receive it after all those years. You must've been thrilled to bits to see your old doll again, pleased to hear she's sitting up on your bed taking notice :sm02: also a lovely way to remember those two lovely ladies every morning.----- what you doing for Christmas, I'm going to spend Christmas day with one of my sons and d/inlaw, and the rest of my family will join us there after lunch, we all live close by so travel won't be an issue, then we're all bombarding Matt & Hayley Boxing day (we have all been invited :sm02: ) and will take any left over turkey etc. and nibbles, That Nessie suit will certainly NOT fit me after all that blow out will it :sm02: :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it was a lovely surprise and it brought back all the memories of my adventures, playing with my dolly, Rosebud. 
We have got the family coming over on Christmas Day, we are having a BBQ this year. I used to do the traditional roast every year up until last year when hubby ordered me not to. I had had my hip replacement earlier so I really didnt want to be flapping around in a hot kitchen. The "kids " have been ok about it though I know they miss the works. On Saturday, hubby and I are going to my eldest sons place for lunch. He has his little boy every weekend so he's doing Christmas Day on Saturday for him. He's only 2 and a half so won't care as long as Santa comes. :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

This is a picture of my dolly Rosebud in her knitted outfit. That's my old teddy, Teddy Robinson and my little hand puppet, Mr.Piggy. They are all in their 60's...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I know what you mean about flapping about in the kitchen, done that years ago when the boys were still at home, but I sit back and let someone else do it now :sm02: That will be lovely to have your family for a barby, and if I know anything about barbies when we have one (which isn't very often because of our unpredictable summers ) the men usually get stuck in, hand in pocket fork in the other turning burgers and sausages about :sm23: :sm23: quick slurp of beer and they think they've cooked the lot bless' em :sm06: . Nice for your son to do a Christmas dinner for his little one and to invite you and DH, as you say littlie won't mind as long as he gets to open some toys.
Oh just seen the pics of your old toys, they are lovely, especially Rosebud, and Teddy Robinson looks well loved and cuddled :sm01: I like mr piggy too.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, if you look at Mr.Piggy closely, you will see little teeth marks on his nose. Not that I was usually a biter, I don't know why I chomped on his nose. I had to hide him from my mum because she would have been cross with me. Maybe I was fancying a bacon butty at the time of the incident.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I see he is well chewed , and now you've set me off with bacon butty, it's nearly my lunch time so guess what I'll be making ? :sm01: I might go mad and fry an egg with it mmmmm.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ooh that sound yummy, I can almost smell the bacon. Enjoy.....do you like a little HP sauce with it? I do.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh yes, can't be without a squirt of HP, I like pickled shallots with a cheese sarnie,or pork pie too. I always think shallots are sweeter than ordinary onions


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/18-inch-doll-slippers

I have been busy knitting these slippers and the granny slippers with the pom poms. Making tiny pom poms I think are hard to make because I think they will fall apart. I like the slipper pattern I posted because I can forget the pom poms. I have been making both. I'm making them for Grand children and I have an order for a few.

I can't believe Christmas is this Monday. I need to get off the computer because I have so much to do yet. 
Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas but I hope I can peek in once in awhile. Ann


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think we should all concentrate on the things we have to do because Monday's creeping up on us at high speed.Trouble is I have to have a peek to see whats happening on KP.
Have a lovely happy Christmas and we'll catch up when things are not so hectic,
love Jan xx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Oh yes, can't be without a squirt of HP, I like pickled shallots with a cheese sarnie,or pork pie too. I always think shallots are sweeter than ordinary onions


Pickled shallots sound interesting. Are those the same as spring onions, the long ones with the green ends, or are they the small pickling onions? I must give them a try. :sm24:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/18-inch-doll-slippers
> 
> I have been busy knitting these slippers and the granny slippers with the pom poms. Making tiny pom poms I think are hard to make because I think they will fall apart. I like the slipper pattern I posted because I can forget the pom poms. I have been making both. I'm making them for Grand children and I have an order for a few.
> 
> ...


Christmas has certainly come around too quickly again Ann.
Hope you and the family have a very Merry Christmas.
Sue x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Pickled shallots sound interesting. Are those the same as spring onions, the long ones with the green ends, or are they the small pickling onions? I must give them a try. :sm24:


No my lovely not at all like spring onions--- shallots are a bit milder and sweeter than ordinary pickling onions, chefs use them a lot, theres also little white onions, or sometimes called silver or cocktail onions--- don't think I fancy onion in my cocktail


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hubby likes the cocktail /silverskin onions, I buy them ready pickled. Nice with cold meats, especially roast beef.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Have never bought the silver skin, but might try them because they would go down well with beef or ham, and I shall blame your DH if I don't like them :sm02: Do you like those little pickled gherkins?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I don't mind the pickled gherkins though I must admit, I only buy them at Christmas.
Can you still buy those Eat Me dates in the UK ? They came in a long box with a fancy label, I think picturing a camel. 
 I haven't seen them in Australia, we tend to buy the dates loose but I remember Mum always bought a box at Christmas.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eat me dates :sm02: how funny you should mention those, while shopping with d/d inlaw, I dropped a box in my shopping cart, when she saw them she asked what I was going to do with them, I told her I was bringing them to their house when I go for Christmas dinner--- the look on her face was a study-- she said 'Well nobody likes them' :sm02:'' but it's tradition'' I said giggling, she just shook her head and rolled her eyes.-- We always had them at Christmas, Mum insisted we have a box, and actually I do rather like them.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I love dark chocolate ginger which only seems to be around at Christmastime! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

If you have a Waitrose near you they have it, saw it the other day and treated myself because like you I love it, good luck :sm01:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I love dark chocolate ginger which only seems to be around at Christmastime! :sm11: :sm11:


Me too. We're lucky as we can buy it all year round at one of our major supermarkets. They have it in the Scoop and Weigh section. I love dark chocolate marzipan as well.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Me too. We're lucky as we can buy it all year round at one of our major supermarkets. They have it in the Scoop and Weigh section. I love dark chocolate marzipan as well.


Bendicks dark chocolate bittermints too!!!!

I need them today - I fell over flat over last on the gravel part of the back garden. I had to wait for someone to come and pick me up. Today I'm all bumps, grazes and bumps. :sm03:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Bendicks dark chocolate bittermints too!!!!
> 
> I need them today - I fell over flat over last on the gravel part of the back garden. I had to wait for someone to come and pick me up. Today I'm all bumps, grazes and bumps. :sm03:


Oh Dear Joan, sorry to hear about your fall, I do hope you are ok and haven't suffered any broken bones.
You definitely deserve some nice chocolates after your ordeal. Was the garden icy at the time ? I think it's best if you stay indoors and hibernate with lots of chocolate.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Oh Dear Joan, sorry to hear about your fall, I do hope you are ok and haven't suffered any broken bones.
> You definitely deserve some nice chocolates after your ordeal. Was the garden icy at the time ? I think it's best if you stay indoors and hibernate with lots of chocolate.


No it wasn't icy but it had been raining, I wasn't missed for a while as I had taken the little dog for her bedtime pee! I laid for what seemed like ages but was probably only about ten minutes. Fortunately no broken bones just a badly bruised hand!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> No it wasn't icy but it had been raining, I wasn't missed for a while as I had taken the little dog for her bedtime pee! I laid for what seemed like ages but was probably only about ten minutes. Fortunately no broken bones just a badly bruised hand!


Oh no Joan, glad you didn't break anything, now you need extra chockies,take care next tome, we don't want you laid up for the big day aheadxx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope your hand soon heals Joan. Did your little dog get upset when you slipped over or did she think you were playing a game ? 
We've just arrived home from having an early Christmas Day celebration with my son. My little grandson has to be back at his mums on Monday afternoon so we gave him his presents today. He's only 2 and a half but has lovely manners and said thank you each time we gave him a gift.....and without prompting. He's such a delight and I wish he lived closer to us.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, just a quick 'pop' in to wish you all the very best for Christmas and New Year------- hope your hand is on the mend xxx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sue,

No, our little dog (Toy Poodle) carried on and went to the back door to go in! She will be 16 next month and is deaf and doesn't see too well.

Your grandson sounds a delight. Christmas is fun with children.

Jan and Sue,

My hand is slowly improving, still bruised and swollen but I get waited on when I can't manage!! 

.................................

Best wishes to one and all for Christmas and 2018!! 

Has anyone heard from Ann?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Joan, Ann was on last week, she said she is trying to get some knitting finished for Christmas.
Hope you and hubby have a wonderful Christmas and a healthy new year. Maybe give hubby the evening shift of taking your little dog out for wee wee's. 
Sue x


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Hi Joan, Ann was on last week, she said she is trying to get some knitting finished for Christmas.
> Hope you and hubby have a wonderful Christmas and a healthy new year. Maybe give hubby the evening shift of taking your little dog out for wee wee's.
> Sue x


I've heard from Ann, she is fine - just busy.

Thanks for your good wishes.

Bliss won't go anywhere with anyone but me. We took her on when we had another dog and she attached herself to me. She was three years old and I don't think she'll change now she's sixteen and the only dog! She arrived with the name of Bliss and I hated it but somehow it's stuck!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bliss sounds like she's a sweet loving dog. Does she accompany you on your caravan travels?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Bliss sounds a darling------just letting you know how busy I've been this morning- made a dozen pigs in blankets, not the normal ones, -- these are sausage, grated cheese on bread--- you cut the crusts off the bread, roll the slices with rolling pin till thin, spread slices sparingly with butter, scatter some cheese on add the sausage diagonally (corner to corner) roll up and pop in oven for about 25 minutes or till nicely browned and sausage is cooked--- made a jelly for the sherry trifle and finished off a chunky scarf to give to my neighbour whew :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I think you'll be in bed down under :sm07: :sm02: We've got one more sleep :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, Bliss travels everywhere with us!! 

Our Christmas is a much simpler affair as we are Pesco-vegetarian. We have a Quorn turkey style roll and a gammon style roast that take about 50 mins to roast.We have stuffing baked separately plus all the normal vegetables! 

Looking forward to it!! My daughter will be doing most of the cooking. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We are just waiting for the relatives to turn up for Christmas lunch, it's 11.45 here. I'm been running around like a ,blue a#%e fly all morning....as you do. We are having a BBQ, steak, sausages, ribs and prawns with salads. It's going to reach 34 degrees here today and it feels like its already there.
Hope everyone has a great Christmas Day, I will be thinking of you all, when I'm ready for bed.
Sue x


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It sounded like everyone had a Good Christmas! Mine was a Peaceful Christmas with our son and my youngest daughter, her husband and their four children ages (9, 6, 4 and 1) The one year old was so cute watching her. We gave her a doll and she just hugged and rocked the little doll in her arms. The other kids were good also, I only had to threaten them once. While we were eating the 6 and 4 year old decide to run around the table while we ate. I sat there quietly then all sudden I said who doesn't sit at the table with the rest of us will not be receiving any gifts later. I didn't have to say it twice, they knew.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, another Christmas over and we are just waiting for the New Year now. We stay home and watch the fireworks on TV, televised from Sydney harbour. Always a breathtaking display but I always think about the homeless people and those who are doing things really tough and how much the money spent on the fireworks could help these people.
I probably sound like an old Grump.....

I forgot to say, welcome back Ann, so glad you had a lovely Christmas with well behaved grandies. The power of the unopened gift and bribery.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad you had a good happy Christmas, all that fuss and hard work over for another year-- well worth it though.It snowed in the night and this morning it turned to sleet, so it's all wet and soggy outside, the wind is quite cold too brrrr. One of my sons and his new wife (for 2 years) and is lovely and because she had to work Christmas Day, has invited her son and his wife, her Mum, my sons daughter and fiance and me for her Christmas dinner-- I'll certainly have to watch my diet after all these lovely dinners and puddings.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We had a quiet Christmas. My husband prepares some of the vegetables. Our daughter was home and she cooked the Christmas dinner. She enjoys it, so I sit back and enjoy being waited on. They both do the shopping as it easier than taking me in my wheelchair.

It snowed here early this morning temperature 1.8C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Usually we go out for dinner on New Year's Eve. I'm feeling the effects of a cold and I asked my hubby if we could stay home this year. We will see how I feel in four days. We still need to eat but when a person isn't feeling well I would rather just have a light meal and avoid the crowds.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Usually we go out for dinner on New Year's Eve. I'm feeling the effects of a cold and I asked my hubby if we could stay home this year. We will see how I feel in four days. We still need to eat but when a person isn't feeling well I would rather just have a light meal and avoid the crowds.


Hope your cold eases up and it doesn't get to your chest. There's so many bugs around with all the crowds at this time of the year. I don't know, the older I get the more I detest crowds of people. See, I'm being an old Grump again :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan, could it be you didn't get what you wanted for Christmas?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Susan, could it be you didn't get what you wanted for Christmas?


Yes, you are correct. I wanted to fly, first class to a nice deserted Island and preferably with a bit of snow...ha ha.
No, I really did have a nice Christmas and enjoyed seeing all the family. It's just the lead up to it with shopping and trying to find a parking spot. Hubby gets very impatient at this time of the year and his grumpiness tends to rub off onto me at times. Next year we would like to visit Scotland at Christmas, then we can escape the heat. We just need to win lotto then we can stay at all the lovely inns and B & B's. :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

B & B's aren't that costly at least the ones we stayed at. In fact we found out they were cheaper than most hotels. 
My hubby and I both like staying at B & Bs' we didn't run across one that we didn't like.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> B & B's aren't that costly at least the ones we stayed at. In fact we found out they were cheaper than most hotels.
> My hubby and I both like staying at B & Bs' we didn't run across one that we didn't like.


Depends how long we would visit for, three months of B & B in Scotland and other parts of UK would soon add up. Maybe we should consider hiring a motor home ? We owned one before we bought our caravan and it was very comfortable.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

How much of a distance is there between where you live and going to Scotland and UK?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Approx 16,500 ks ( 10,250 ) miles.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Then you probably will fly to the UK or Scotland and rent a motor home when you arrive.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Depends how long we would visit for, three months of B & B in Scotland and other parts of UK would soon add up. Maybe we should consider hiring a motor home ? We owned one before we bought our caravan and it was very comfortable.


I suggest you hire a caravan ,I may be wrong but I think you can arrange it on the internet, when my son and d/inlaw fly to the states they ask when they book their flight for a rental car and it's there ready for pick up when they land-- worth looking into Sue I'm sure same would apply to a car and caravan--- could be qiute expensive though on thinking about it also taking into account the price of fuel in the UK, so maybe this wouln't be a good idea after all----so looks like you've got to win the lotto girl :sm16: :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm contented being at home, when it's cold outside I stay inside when it's hot outside then I stay in a air condition home. 
On the other hand my hubby gets a little stir crazy being at home too much.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I suggest you hire a caravan ,I may be wrong but I think you can arrange it on the internet, when my son and d/inlaw fly to the states they ask when they book their flight for a rental car and it's there ready for pick up when they land-- worth looking into Sue I'm sure same would apply to a car and caravan--- could be qiute expensive though on thinking about it also taking into account the price of fuel in the UK, so maybe this wouln't be a good idea after all----so looks like you've got to win the lotto girl :sm16: :sm11:


Yes, I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed, we have a big lotto going off tonight, not sure how many millions for first division. It would be very nice indeed to have a little bit of it.
We have many relatives in the UK but generally, they don't have the spare room and I hate imposing. We prefer to be independent when travelling and can then do our own thing. When we last visited, we stayed with hubby's cousin in Scotland for some of the time but it was pretty cramped and there was no lock on the bathroom door. :sm12: :sm09: 
I felt like I had to whistle, everytime I was in there, so that no one would come in and catch me naked or whatever. :sm12:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan, It would be nice if you won the lotto then you could come and visit me in the States. :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Susan, It would be nice if you won the lotto then you could come and visit me in the States. :sm02:


Yes, that would be wonderful Ann. I've never been to the States ( I've lived a sheltered life ) :sm09: In my teens, I had two American pen pals, one from Massachusetts and we used to exchange all sorts of girlie stuff. I think I still have a ring that she sent me. I've got a Canadian penpal who I met on KP and we exchange things for Christmas and birthdays. I would love to visit her too, one day. :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan, I hope you can save up and take a trip of your dreams. The older we get for some of us it just gets harder to travel. 
So don't put it off just do it as long as you can. My traveling time is spent reading and being on KP. I didn't cheat myself when I was younger I was to Ireland three times and Czech Republic. I was to the large cities of the US.. New York City, Washington DC, New Orleans, San Francisco, Chicago, Florida and many more. My legs aren't good any more so the walking gets harder.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Ann, you're right about not waiting too long before doing the things you want to do. Now that we've got a caravan, we have been doing a bit of travelling in Australia, there's so much to see. Hubby retires in May, so we will be able to travel further afield. I emigrated here from the UK in 1977 so that was a huge thing for me, leaving family and friends. I know I made the right decision but it would be nice to be able to visit my country of birth more often.
My legs are dodgy too, this bl**dy neuropathy drives me mad on some days.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

If you don't win the lotto Sue I guess you know the pros and cons of motorhome hire. The hire charges and site fees will be lower, but open sites will be scarcer especially in Scotland, a lot of them close from September/October until Easter the following year. Of those that are open, a lot will be fully booked over Christmas and the New Year.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> If you don't win the lotto Sue I guess you know the pros and cons of motorhome hire. The hire charges and site fees will be lower, but open sites will be scarcer especially in Scotland, a lot of them close from September/October until Easter the following year. Of those that are open, a lot will be fully booked over Christmas and the New Year.


Thanks Joan for the info. I suppose I can understand most of the sites would be closed during those months. By the way, have you had any snow yet ? We saw on the news, some parts of the UK being affected,Glasgow and Cumbria as of yesterday. The snow does look very pretty around the villages though.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Thanks Joan for the info. I suppose I can understand most of the sites would be closed during those months. By the way, have you had any snow yet ? We saw on the news, some parts of the UK being affected,Glasgow and Cumbria as of yesterday. The snow does look very pretty around the villages though.


Some sites are open all year - if you do plan to to travel I could let you know some open sites!

We have only had snow showers, nothing that that settled on the ground. I am in SE England, borders of London and Kent.

What time is it in Queensland? It's 9.15pm here.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Some sites are open all year - if you do plan to to travel I could let you know some open sites!
> 
> We have only had snow showers, nothing that that settled on the ground. I am in SE England, borders of London and Kent.
> 
> What time is it in Queensland? It's 9.15pm here.


Its roughly 7.30 am in Queensland Joan


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Its roughly 7.30 am in Queensland Joan


I thought Sue was posting early!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I thought Sue was posting early!


Yes, I was up at 6 this morning. Hubby and I were meeting my son, his partner and my little grandson, down on the coast. They are staying with her parents for a couple of days so we chose somewhere central to meet for a coffee. We did a bit of shopping too and I bought some lovely mangoes for $2 each. 
It's 3pm here now, we are 10 hours ahead of the UK so are only 9 hours before 2018 arrives! Not that I will probably be awake when it happens. I remember years ago when it was always the done thing for us to see in the new year. Mum and dad would ask someone to carry a piece of coal from the front of the house to the back door.....have I got that right? And I think it would have to be the person with the darkest hair. I wonder does that still happen in some households? 
Anyway, wishing you all a very happy and healthy new year.
Sue x


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, I was up at 6 this morning. Hubby and I were meeting my son, his partner and my little grandson, down on the coast. They are staying with her parents for a couple of days so we chose somewhere central to meet for a coffee. We did a bit of shopping too and I bought some lovely mangoes for $2 each.
> It's 3pm here now, we are 10 hours ahead of the UK so are only 9 hours before 2018 arrives! Not that I will probably be awake when it happens. I remember years ago when it was always the done thing for us to see in the new year. Mum and dad would ask someone to carry a piece of coal from the front of the house to the back door.....have I got that right? And I think it would have to be the person with the darkest hair. I wonder does that still happen in some households?
> Anyway, wishing you all a very happy and healthy new year.
> Sue x


Glad you had a lovely day Sue!

Funnily enough it's now 3pm here so it's also 9 hours to 2018! As for the "first footing" as it's generally called, I believe in some places it is supposed to better if the person is a tall dark person, but never a redhead. They sometimes also bring bread and salt!!!

All good wishes to you, Ann and Jan for good health and happiness for the year to come
,,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Popping in to wish my game buddies a very happy, healthy NEW YEAR.---I'll be seeing the new year in by myself cos I'm sneezing and sore throaty, the plan was for me to go to one of my sons for nibbles and a few drinkie poos !! but I don't want to pass germs to them , we can make up for it at the weekend when we have a take out chinese and play a few silly games xxxx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Popping in to wish my game buddies a very happy, healthy NEW YEAR.---I'll be seeing the new year in by myself cos I'm sneezing and sore throaty, the plan was for me to go to one of my sons for nibbles and a few drinkie poos !! but I don't want to pass germs to them , we can make up for it at the weekend when we have a take out chinese and play a few silly games xxxx


Hope you soon feel better Jan!!

:sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Hope you soon feel better Jan!!
> 
> :sm11:


Thanks Joan,, one of my sons and his family had a rotten Christmas due to upsets tums and vomiting, good job I saw them a few days before the big day to give them their pressies.I think a lot of people had the holiday spoilt due to illness.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww...Jan, sorry you aren't feeling too well. Not a good start to the New Year. Maybe a hot toddy or two will help.
It's 8.25 am here and I've just changed over all my calendars. I received a lovely teapot one, a Scottish one from hubby's Aunt, a cute one of my little grandson and an RSPCA one and an animal refuge one, so no chance of me not knowing what day and date it is. I've got them hanging in various rooms of the house. My penpal in Canada has sent one too but it's not arrived as yet. Also, we usually get one from the rellies in the Orkneys. I think I will have to hang one in the bathroom this year as I've run out of spaces.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.wikihow.com/Celebrate-a-First-Footing

I really have been learning a lot hanging around you guys. First Footing, I would gladly take the money or whatever else you bring to my door. :sm02:

I will be celebrating New Years with Jan even though I didn't give her the nasty cold. I had mine after Christmas and my hubby had before Christmas. If I don't get any better I'm headed for the doctor next week.

Susan, Joan stay healthy Jan may the rest of the year bring Good Health your way.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Ann for your good wishes and the link to First Footing. I had forgotten how involved it was but I'm sure, our household only gave a lump of coal for first footing. That must be why we were poor when I was growing up, no first footer was given money to give out.  I do recollect the glass of Whisky being handed out though, probably to warm them up after being booted out of a warm house to do the first footing.
Yes Ann, you get to find all sorts of weird and wonderful things on here don't you ?
Best wishes for a very happy new year.
Sue xx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm feeling much better today I'm even thinking about joining my knitting group tomorrow. It will be a good day to get out of the house. At least it's suppose to warm up somewhat.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I'm feeling much better today I'm even thinking about joining my knitting group tomorrow. It will be a good day to get out of the house. At least it's suppose to warm up somewhat.


That's great news :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> That's great news :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Good news, I still have a bit of a cough, was going out to market today, but rains stopped play, so I shall stay indoors and knit -- so there :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Good news, I still have a bit of a cough, was going out to market today, but rains stopped play, so I shall stay indoors and knit -- so there :sm02: :sm02:


Sounds like a plan to me, enjoy your knitting Jan. 
Whenever I have a cough, I swear by those Fishermens Friends ( original ). They must have been around for years and I'm so glad that we can buy them, here in Oz. :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Sounds like a plan to me, enjoy your knitting Jan.
> Whenever I have a cough, I swear by those Fishermens Friends ( original ). They must have been around for years and I'm so glad that we can buy them, here in Oz. :sm24:


Fishermens Friends and Olbas pastilles both help, and Olbas oil is good on a paper tissue to sniff to help clear your nose


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better Ann,

It's raining here too Jan, I shall stay in but I still can't knit since my fall before Christmas! :sm13: :sm13:

I use Olbas oil on a tissue or their new Inhaler, didn't know they made pastilles


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Fishermens Friends and Olbas pastilles both help, and Olbas oil is good on a paper tissue to sniff to help clear your nose


I will have to see if I can find the Olbas products, I must admit though, the name sounds a bit familiar. Is it a chemist only product or can you buy it from the supermarket. We have Vicks products, that's good for sniffing too. I like the Fishermens friends lozenges not only because they work but they are made in Fleetwood. Brings back memories of holidaying in Blackpool, as a child.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> I will have to see if I can find the Olbas products, I must admit though, the name sounds a bit familiar. Is it a chemist only product or can you buy it from the supermarket. We have Vicks products, that's good for sniffing too. I like the Fishermens friends lozenges not only because they work but they are made in Fleetwood. Brings back memories of holidaying in Blackpool, as a child.


I have bought Olbas oil from £ shops here, I just checked Amazon, prices there are ridiculous, you can buy it over the chemist/supermarket counter, I have some Vicks-- forgot about it till you just mentioned it-- proves how often I get a cold and consider myself very lucky--- I remember our Mum rubbing our chests with Vicks and putting it on the bridge of the nose to help breathe, it made your eyes water :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I have bought Olbas oil from £ shops here, I just checked Amazon, prices there are ridiculous, you can buy it over the chemist/supermarket counter, I have some Vicks-- forgot about it till you just mentioned it-- proves how often I get a cold and consider myself very lucky--- I remember our Mum rubbing our chests with Vicks and putting it on the bridge of the nose to help breathe, it made your eyes water :sm16:


My cousin told me to grease up the bottom of my feet with Vicks. It didn't help that night with my coughing but a few days later I feel a lot better.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> My cousin told me to grease up the bottom of my feet with Vicks. It didn't help that night with my coughing but a few days later I feel a lot better.


Yes I've heard of rubbing Vicks on the soles of feet, can't see it working though, might make your feet nice and soft tho :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Yes I've heard of rubbing Vicks on the soles of feet, can't see it working though, might make your feet nice and soft tho :sm02:


Hhahaha just had a pop up Amazon advertising Vicks ---- big brother watching us 'eh ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to Vicks Up :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vicks reminds me of freezing nights, hot water bottles and an open fireplace. Mum used to light the fire in our bedroom if we were sick, used to be so cosy. Our old family house was recently on the market and I googled it to have a look inside. There had been many modern renovations but I was pleased to see, the old fireplace was still there.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I never lived in a home with a fireplace.
When I was kid my parents had natural gas and my house that I'm living in now has natural gas.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You were fortunate Ann. Our family house had no central heating, just open fires and a little electric bar heater. The fire was needed to heat up the water, using the boiler behind the fire. Also, had only an outside toilet and mum used to bring in the big tin bath from outside for our weekly bath. Ah...the good old days....not...
I feel so fortunate to have two bathrooms and an ensuite now.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

How cold does it get in your area, I know now you are in a heat wave. In the coldest part of the year what would the temps be?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

The home that I was talking about was when I was growing up in the UK.
Here in Queensland, I live in the hinterland of the Sunshine Coast and it can get a bit chilly in winter but normally, the temperature wouldn't drop below 5 degrees and usually gets to 20-24 degrees during the day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking forward to those temps this Sunday. We are predict to get a high of 23 degrees. Heat wave compare to what we were having.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I would be happy if our temps stayed around 24 degrees, all year round. So far, our summer has been a scorcher and extremely humid. We had to go local shopping this morning and it was very uncomfortable, walking around. We get lots of tourists at this time of the year which is great for the local economy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm with you I don't care for the hot either. I will never be a snow bird flying down to Florida or Arizona. 
I really don't mind the WI weather. The deep freeze that we recently had should kill off some of the bugs and germs.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We are hoping to take our caravan over to Tasmania this year, the weather is cooler there and there are some lovely spots to visit. I think the ferry over is a bit pricey so we would probably go for two or three months, to make it worth our while.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tasmania sounds like Paradise


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Tasmania sounds like Paradise


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Vicks reminds me of freezing nights, hot water bottles and an open fireplace. Mum used to light the fire in our bedroom if we were sick, used to be so cosy. Our old family house was recently on the market and I googled it to have a look inside. There had been many modern renovations but I was pleased to see, the old fireplace was still there.


Hey susana, you have just given yourself a ''TION' word for our game--have you spotted it :sm07: :sm04:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Hey susana, you have just given yourself a ''TION' word for our game--have you spotted it :sm07: :sm04:


So I did....Renovations. :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> So I did....Renovations. :sm24:


Hehe well done :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Renovations must have been on Sue's mind here are some more
modernization
restoration
redecoration
rehabilitation
reconstruction
gentrification

All words meaning the same as renovations


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Renovations must have been on Sue's mind here are some more
> modernization
> restoration
> redecoration
> ...


You can go to the top of the class Ann :sm24: :sm24:

Admiration. :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> You can go to the top of the class Ann :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Admiration. :sm09:


Please Miss. can I have a gold star for mention ' ing' renovation :sm16: :sm23:

recognition :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Please Miss. can I have a gold star for mention ' ing' renovation :sm16: :sm23:
> 
> recognition
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankyou Miss. :sm02: 
admiration (for the nice teacher) and an apple :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please teacher can I have a star too for "distortion"? I've just had a broken finger diagnosed from my fall before Christmas. No knitting or needlework for four to six weeks!!!!


:sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Please teacher can I have a star too for "distortion"? I've just had a broken finger diagnosed from my fall before Christmas. No knitting or needlework for four to six weeks!!!!
> 
> :sm03: :sm03:


Oh Joan you poor love, not a star awarded but a BIG hug, it's taken them long enough to diagnose hasn't it? Did you go to the docs. when you first fell? :sm03:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Oh Joan you poor love, not a star awarded but a BIG hug, it's taken them long enough to diagnose hasn't it? Did you go to the docs. when you first fell? :sm03:


No i didn't think it was that bad just bad bruising, but the pain wasn't going away!!

Thanks for the hug Jan, I feel as though I need it!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww...poor Joan. You can have a big hug from me too, plus three gold stars for outstanding bravery.
Admiration.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

((((Hugs)))) for Joan 

Recognition :sm24: :sm24: for Jan 

Interaction :sm06: for Susan


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

admiration for Ann :sm23: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone and "Salutation" to all!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets have a;' celebration''-- Cheers whatever your tipple is-- mine's a G n T :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bottoms up.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Bottoms up.


but don't 'toot' :sm15: :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> but don't 'toot' :sm15: :sm16: :sm12:


Can I use my trumpet then ? :sm12: :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

You may, if it's in tune :sm04: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I get embarrassed sometimes when I wear my Dr.Scholls thongs ( flip flops to you )  Sometimes, if my feet are hot, they create air pockets and it sounds like farts.  Maybe I can wear them while blowing my trumpet then no one will notice.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana, what are we going to do with you :sm02: I'll let you into a secret sometimes I fart going upstairs, a fart for every tread :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> ohsusana, what are we going to do with you :sm02: I'll let you into a secret sometimes I fart going upstairs, a fart for every tread :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm15:


What are we going to do with the "musical" pair of you!!!!!!

I wouldn't like walk behind you going upstairs, Jan, and i'm not sure i'd like to accompany you, Sue!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Excuse typos not easy typing with two fingers bound together, keep missing capitals


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We're a couple of swells-- as the song goes Joan, you can be the conductor while Sue and I perform and don't worry about typos it's good that you can manage to keep in touch xx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> What are we going to do with the "musical" pair of you!!!!!!
> 
> I wouldn't like walk behind you going upstairs, Jan, and i'm not sure i'd like to accompany you, Sue!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Excuse typos not easy typing with two fingers bound together, keep missing capitals


Joan don't worry about the caps we will excuse you, when the capitals start appearing again we will know 
you are all better. It's better that we see you on line.

I can't find that whoppie cushion I thought the grand kids were hiding it on me again. I didn't realize they sent it to Jan....


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

When our grandies were little we had loads of fun with a whoopie cushion-- best of it was Grand-dad didn't need it and of course the kids thought it hiarious :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I'm choking on my toast here, reading all your funny replies. Jan, I'm glad I don't have stairs in my house, what with my Dr.Scholes and my trumpet I'd be playing a right orchestrated movement, going both up and down.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> When our grandies were little we had loads of fun with a whoopie cushion-- best of it was Grand-dad didn't need it and of course the kids thought it hiarious :sm02: :sm02:


The kids used to giggle at their granddad when he was here for a visit. He would start to whistle when he was in the loo for number twos, then the orchestra would begin. Poor dad, he was a bit deaf but I'm sure he would hear all the giggles and me telling them off, while trying to keep a straight face.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We use to get a giggle out of our GD when my hubby and I would do a smooch.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I think we were great entertainment for our g/kids when they were little and came to stay,( just us and them), some of the funny songs hubby used to sing had them laughing their little heads off, I'm sure my sons would not approve :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:  :sm04: Best part is, theyr'e all grown up now and one g/son has a little girl Lilly who is just two years old. and they still ask me --' do you remember Grandads songs'


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

i must have led a sheltered life as i have never come across a whoopee cushion! my husband asys he has when he was a child. i thinkin my education must be seriously lakcing. :sm13: :sm03:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> i must have led a sheltered life as i have never come across a whoopee cushion! my husband asys he has when he was a child. i thinkin my education must be seriously lakcing. :sm13: :sm03:


Ann, Jan and myself will have to club together and buy you one Joan :sm09: In fact, I think I've still got one somewhere. :sm12:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Ann, Jan and myself will have to club together and buy you one Joan :sm09: In fact, I think I've still got one somewhere. :sm12:


I think we should send the Whoopee Cushion to Joan's husband so he can catch her off guard. Giggle, Giggle


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I think we should send the Whoopee Cushion to Joan's husband so he can catch her off guard. Giggle, Giggle


Good idea Ann. There's nothing so embarrassing than sitting down and hearing that fart noise. :sm12: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone around you laughing. :sm12: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

And holding their noses, just incase.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and you poor dear looking round and saying '' It wasn't me' :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> and you poor dear looking round and saying '' It wasn't me' :sm02: :sm02:


Yeah Right....that's what they all say :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think i 'd better watch for parcels in the post!! 

:sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't forget I live in Leicester Joan-- so postage would be affordable:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm15:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Don't forget I live in Leicester Joan-- so postage would be affordable:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm15:


Jan, that's a Good Idea :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Don't forget I live in Leicester Joan-- so postage would be affordable:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm15:


You're not that far from me then Jan.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> You're not that far from me then Jan.


Thats great, where are you?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Thats great, where are you?


se london not far from Dartford tunnel, my brother used to live in Liec, narborough i think.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whoppie Cushion or not I'm just Happy when I can go regularly. I hate taking any kind of pain pills because then comes the constipation. So I do without the pain pills because one way or the other one will be suffering.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Narborough is Blaby district where my son and his wife live-- nice part, and not too far from the village I live in. It's years since I travelledthrough the Dartford tunnel , we used to go that way to see late hubbies relations, DH lived in Poplar as a boy and was evacuated during the ww2 with his younger brother to Leicester


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Narborough is Blaby district where my son and his wife live-- nice part, and not too far from the village I live in. It's years since I travelledthrough the Dartford tunnel , we used to go that way to see late hubbies relations, DH lived in Poplar as a boy and was evacuated during the ww2 with his younger brother to Leicester


Is that the Poplar that is mentioned on the TV series, Call the Midwife ?

Well, Jan, I hope you've got the special package in the mail ( wrapped up in brown paper for privacy ). Joan, you don't know what you've been missing.... :sm09: :sm09: Hope you enjoy your little cushion :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Sue, same Poplar as call the midwife,I guess all that part of Poplar has been demolished, all those little back to back houses with outside loos given way to either blocks of flats or new housing estates.I think Ron (dh) and his brother were evacuated because they lived near the docks and that part of London came in for some horrific air raids night after night, when you see some of the footage on old BBC news it gives an idea what it was like.
Now Joan ,one of these days postie will knock on your door with a surprise :sm09: :sm07: :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes Sue, same Poplar as call the midwife,I guess all that part of Poplar has been demolished, all those little back to back houses with outside loos given way to either blocks of flats or new housing estates.I think Ron (dh) and his brother were evacuated because they lived near the docks and that part of London came in for some horrific air raids night after night, when you see some of the footage on old BBC news it gives an idea what it was like.
> Now Joan ,one of these days postie will knock on your door with a surprise :sm09: :sm07: :sm23:


It's a shocking disgrace at what happened to many evacuees who were sent to Australia and were then abused in children's homes.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> It's a shocking disgrace at what happened to many evacuees who were sent to Australia and were then abused in children's homes.


Yes I watched a TV documentary about that , blinkin' shameful wasn't it


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes I watched a TV documentary about that , blinkin' shameful wasn't it


There is an excellent book by Diney Costeloe about some of the children its free on amazon Kindle: -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwaway-Children-Diney-Costeloe-ebook/dp/B00OKGTFQK/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Joan, I will check it out.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Joan, I'll check it out too


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

NEWS FLASH !!! Hot cross buns and Easter eggs in the shops, crikey, lets get over Christmas :sm04: Mind you I'm just eating a buttered one now with my coffee yummmmm


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> NEWS FLASH !!! Hot cross buns and Easter eggs in the shops, crikey, lets get over Christmas :sm04: Mind you I'm just eating a buttered one now with my coffee yummmmm


Same here Jan - my husband has seen them.

My appearance on here might be a bit intermittent, both laptop and internet both playing up. Never buy a Lenovo laptop!!!!!!!!!! this one is just under a year old and has been back for repair once. they kept it for six weeks and it only works when it feels like it. Not happy.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I have been thinking about buying a laptop, but really I'm quite happy with my desk top screen.I can use skype which is good because it's free and saves on phone bills :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm still using my trusty Ipad, I think I've had it for 5 ish years. It's running out of space though as I've got so many photos and knitting stuff stored on it.
We had some hot cross buns last week, it doesn't bother me that they are already in the shops as I love them. When we went to the supermarket yesterday to do our weekly shop, the buns were still in the oven......not happy Jan. 
I've been buying the English imported malt loaf, it's expensive at $5.10 but we love it, slathered in butter.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I tried to reject my laptop as "not fit for purpose" but they said it had go back yet again for repair........................

I like mlat loaf with real butter, but only as treat :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I like malt loaf slathered with real butter, and aren't we lucky Soreen in Tesco 60p?I noticed Sue has to pay $5.10 I think thats about £2 in our money


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I think it's closer to £3 but I'm happy to pay it and it sells out so quickly in the supermarket. I think Soreen should open a company in Oz or at least, give me their recipe.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The only consolation is with it being a bit pricey Sue, and you only have it now and again as a treat, is it keeps the calories down-- as if we care anyway, but thats what you can give as an excuse :sm02: :sm15: :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I have started to buy two now because over Christmas there were NO malt loaves on the shelf.....just a big empty space. Still, we did have a few home made rum balls etc to plough through. Why is it, all the yummy treats have all the calories?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's a well known fact that a little of what you fancy does you good, :sm09: everything in moderation says she who can devour a whole bar of Cadburys milk chocolate in one sitting :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> It's a well known fact that a little of what you fancy does you good, :sm09: everything in moderation says she who can devour a whole bar of Cadburys milk chocolate in one sitting :sm06: :sm16:


Yes, I'm the same, once I smell that chocolate, I have to devour the lot. Hubby bought me a couple of Cadbury creme eggs last week.....I did tell him not too. :sm16: Once I had tasted the first one, I had to eat the second one straight afterwards. :sm12: :sm05: My excuse was, well, I hadn't eaten any since last Easter. :sm23:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm just off to the chemist for some ear drops, since I had that rotten cold, which is better now,- my ears feel bunged up as if I've got cotton wool in them grrr----I'm not sure but I don't think doctors syringe them out these days, DD/inlaw says I should go to the doc. but I ain't going :sm14: :sm04: :sm02:

good to see you joining in the daft story Sue :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor Jan, it's an awful feeling when your ears are blocked. Hubby went to the drs a while ago because he had the same problem as you but the doc wouldn't syringe them. He told him he had to use drops first to soften the wax, then he would syringe them. It was worth doing though, according to hubby. I have to be careful what I mumble under my breath now as he can hear me.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm back, chemist is only across the road from where I live, he told me I have cattarh and suggested I try menthol & eucalyptus inhalation, so Iv'e just sat with a towel over my head breathing in a teaspoon of the stuff in hot water, seems to have made a bit of difference already, -- made me have a snotty nose as well :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: I shall keep you informed as to if it clears


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I'm back, chemist is only across the road from where I live, he told me I have cattarh and suggested I try menthol & eucalyptus inhalation, so Iv'e just sat with a towel over my head breathing in a teaspoon of the stuff in hot water, seems to have made a bit of difference already, -- made me have a snotty nose as well :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: I shall keep you informed as to if it clears


I bet you have nice rosy cheeks too after your steam session :sm09: Keep up the good work and keep blowing your snotty nose :sm23: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

What can i say - hope you soon feel better jan.

What can i say - mostly i eat one chocolatw or square from a bar. but every now and then i go off the rails. i've never tried a choc egg - they look too.sweet, my daughter loves them! I prefer plain choc bendicks bitter mints, green and blacks mint or ginger.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> What can i say - hope you soon feel better jan.
> 
> What can i say - mostly i eat one chocolatw or square from a bar. but every now and then i go off the rails. i've never tried a choc egg - they look too.sweet, my daughter loves them! I prefer plain choc bendicks bitter mints, green and blacks mint or ginger.


Joan, you have more willpower than me, I can never just eat one square from a chocolate bar. I think I must have a sugar addiction and so think it would be much better if I tried giving up chocolate altogether.
By the way, how is your broken finger ? I bet you are fed up of it being taped up to the other finger. :sm25:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Joan, you have more willpower than me, I can never just eat one square from a chocolate bar. I think I must have a sugar addiction and so think it would be much better if I tried giving up chocolate altogether.
> By the way, how is your broken finger ? I bet you are fed up of it being taped up to the other finger. :sm25:


i wouldn't give up choc i have low blood sugar and low sodium so need a certain amount of a sugar or I'll pass out. also must have a pinch of salt a day

yes totally fedup you don't realise how much it affects i can't knit crochet or sew can't even write properly


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Rosy cheeks from the wind Sue, it's a real north easter blows right through you.I was well wrapped up though and it was nice to get out there and get some fresh air, I'm having a coffee with Bailys now as a treat for being a good girl :sm05: :sm05: :sm15:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Rosy cheeks from the wind Sue, it's a real north easter blows right through you.I was well wrapped up though and it was nice to get out there and get some fresh air, I'm having a coffee with Bailys now as a treat for being a good girl :sm05: :sm05: :sm15:


That sounds nice, are you having a bickie too or is it lunchtime ? It's 9.45 PM here and I'm watching Escape to the Continent with Alistair Appleton. He's showing a couple some properties in Austria, they all look stunning with fabulous views.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan sorry your finger is taking so long to mend, and as far as chocolate goes you certainly have more willpower than me, I can keep a box of chocs for ages but once that cellophane wrapper comes off, i can't resist :sm14: :sm15:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> i wouldn't give up choc i have low blood sugar and low sodium so need a certain amount of a sugar or I'll pass out. also must have a pinch of salt a day
> 
> yes totally fedup you don't realise how much it affects i can't knit crochet or sew can't even write properly


Poor Joan, yes, you must be cheesed off, at least you can watch some TV or read a good book. :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No Sue not having a bikkie, it's11.45 am so I'll save myself for a bikkie or two at lunch time, thats usually about 1.00 pm. We have a similar programme called Escape to the country, some fab houses. some costing 1/2 a million !! couples who have that sort of money are usually business people or second time marriages in their retirement


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I watch that too on our Lifestyle Channel. Some are a bit out of date though by a couple of years but I still enjoy watching the show. They always seem lucky with the weather when filming, never the rainy days that I remember from when I lived in the UK.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

just got back from hospital I collapsed at the vet's this morning and got carted off by ambulance. had low sodium level and lack of blood to the brain, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Joan poor you, did you feel poorly or did it come on sudden,must;ve been scary for you--- you take care my love xxxx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Joan, that's not good to hear. It must have been very scary for you. Hope you are feeling much better after a good nights sleep.
Sending hugs.
Sue xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Jan &Sue I feel a bit better today- but no energy. i'm supposed to rest.

We were in the consultation room and I suddenly felt very hot and sick - i tried get out for some fresh air, but my legs wouldn't hold me, the staff got me on the floor laying on (clean) dog blankets! the vet called an ambulance because apparently my speech was slurred. the paramedics thought i might have had a TIA, so took me to hopsital for further tests.

off now for a nap!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Whew !! sigh of relief, so glad you feel better Joan, just take it easy and rest .
Hugs , Janxxx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Thanks Jan &Sue I feel a bit better today- but no energy. i'm supposed to rest.
> 
> We were in the consultation room and I suddenly felt very hot and sick - i tried get out for some fresh air, but my legs wouldn't hold me, the staff got me on the floor laying on (clean) dog blankets! the vet called an ambulance because apparently my speech was slurred. the paramedics thought i might have had a TIA, so took me to hopsital for further tests.
> 
> off now for a nap!


Joan, I hope you are feeling a bit better now, do what the doc says. We all want you back being your old self, too much has
been happening to you lately. Take Care, Ann


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Joan, you make sure you get plenty of rest and follow the Drs orders. Your hubby would have been very worried about you. 
Hugs,
Sue xx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had my GD all weekend. She is at a nice age 7 when she doesn't need a lot of supervision. 
I can't always get on the computer when she is using it but Grandma can share. She has the girl across the street come over 
and play dolls quiet often. When her friend can't come over then she wants to use the computer looking up Barbie or other 
doll videos.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That's lovely Ann that you get nice quality time with your GD. Do you knit for her dolls?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> That's lovely Ann that you get nice quality time with your GD. Do you knit for her dolls?


Sometimes, lately I haven't been knitting much. Too much other things to do. How about you have you been knitting anything?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope, I still haven't done any. It's been too hot here and my hands get too sweaty. That sounds gross doesn't it but I've always had moist hands. Years ago, I worked in quality control in a colour/adhesive/ink laboratory and one of the guys always asked me to do the rub test for him. No, nothing rude.....I would rub my finger over the ink samples after it was applied to the paper to see if it would smudge. Looking back, I really enjoyed the work there as it was so varied but then I emigrated and came to live in Australia.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Not a good week - I'm slowly recovering.

Very sorry to say we had say goodbye to our little dog on Wednesday! She was sixteen. Very upsetting.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Joan, I feel sad for you, it's like losing a family member to lose our lovely pets. been there too many times, --but -- we have to remember the joy they gave us, and the love we shared with them, chin up xxx Jan


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear Joan, I was only thinking about you yesterday and hoping you were ok. I'm so, so sorry to hear of the passing of your little dog, it's devastating when we lose our pets and I know that your little dog was very well loved and she will be deeply missed.
Sending hugs from Australia.
Sue xx


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good morning girls, looked out the window when I got up and there was snow on the ground, -- only a sprinkle but---and I think there's more to come this week. :sm03: I'm not planning on going anywhere while it's like this, I have plenty of food in the house so I won't starve :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Jan, good to know you've got plenty of provisions, just in case. If you get lots of snow then you should put your wellies on, a nice thick coat, a big long scarf and a nice wooly hat and go and build a snowman. ;-)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Sue, I might just do that, I'd like to see a nice fat snowman in the front garden :sm06: :sm02: I don't think it'll happen though,we don't get huge snow falls like we used to when I was a kid, infact as we're speaking the paths are thawing-- good job too.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

When I visited the UK in February, 2006, I was so excited to see the snow and so many snowmen in people's front gardens. It brought back fond memories of my siblings and me, having snowball fights and building snowmen. Happy days.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Since you've lived in OZ Sue, have you noticed change in seasons? Here, we don't have bad winters, and hot summers like we did years ago. I can remember it was always cold at Easter,(still is ) but Mum and Dad always insisted we go to the seaside, my two sisters and myself dreaded it, there we were in Dads old Austin dressed in pretty dresses and Easter hats heading off to either Skegness or Mablethorpe-- taking best part of the day to get there, then if it wasn't too cold, change into our coggies, have a paddle, build a sandcastle, Dad in his shirt and tie and knotted hanky on his head, shoes off but socks on in a deck chair, Mum sitting on a towel on the beach dishing out fish paste sarnies complete with sand :sm02: the beach was absolutely crowded-- and then change back into our clothes, pack the stuff into the car and set off for home. Looking back we were lucky kids and our parents did their best for us bless them, didn't have much money but we were all happy.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Our holiday destination was either Blackpool or Rhyl and as dad didn't own a car, we either got the "sharrabang " to Blackpool or dad would pay a young teddy boy named Alf who owned a lovely zephyr 6 to take us to Rhyl. We would stay in the same boarding house in Blackpool and we would be expected to vacate the room, straight after breakfast, come rain, hail or shine! In Rhyl, we stayed in a nice house which was co habited by the owner and her husband Fred. He was a shift worker who drove a bus and mum would always say, shush, Fred's in bed! Mum would make us sandwiches to take to the beach, usually tinned salmon when all us kids really wanted was fish and chips which we could smell from the cafes, opposite the beach. Dad would hire two deck chairs for him and mum and roll up his trousers which revealed his brown sandals and dark socks. Those sandals only left the wardrobe during summer holidays and yes, dad used to wear a knotted hankie on his head too. I remember once, mum forgot to pack my ruched swimming cossie so I had to wear my vest, tucked into my knickers.....how embarrassed I felt. Still, happy times and I'm sure the weather was usually warm and sunny for most of the time,
Here in Oz, the summer, spring, autumn and winter all seem warmer than I remember. My poor spring bulbs are usually blooming in winter.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Our childhood holidays were taken inBrighton, Dymchurch, hastings or herne bay.

now we go to herne bay once a week just to see the sea and have lunch!!!!

We also stay at a caravan site just outside skegness at Ingoldmells on our way to Scotland. we've also stayed at Mablethorpe & Blacpool


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wisconsin is known for it's four seasons, I notice a difference by us. Our snowfalls don't amount to anything the last couple years. Ariens is located where I live. Ariens makes snow plowers and lawn equipment. This year is a low time low for the company because we aren't getting much snow.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hopefully they will make up for it in Spring when the lawns begin to grow again. It's hard to keep up with the mowing here.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It isn't good for the ground to be bare without snow cover when the temperature drops so low. 
We have been having some very cold days.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

It's 10.00 pm here and the wind is whistling down the chimney, it's very cold tonight so I shall take my tottie bottle to bed in a few minutes and snuggle down.The weather man has forecast snow , but I don't think it'll be in my area, hope not anyway. night night x


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> It's 10.00 pm here and the wind is whistling down the chimney, it's very cold tonight so I shall take my tottie bottle to bed in a few minutes and snuggle down.The weather man has forecast snow , but I don't think it'll be in my area, hope not anyway. night night x


 :sm02: :sm02: So that's how you get to sleep usually I take a book.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> :sm02: :sm02: So that's how you get to sleep usually I take a book.


I take a sleeping tablet because of the painful neuropathy in my legs. :sm25: 
I also have my iPad and find that ASMR helps. If you haven't heard of it, google it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Getting Old can be the Pits


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Getting Old can be the Pits


Yes I agree but at least we have the privilege. So many of our friends have passed away that were only in their 50's/ early 60's. All due to cancer and most of them were fit and had looked after themselves over the years.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Yes I agree but at least we have the privilege. So many of our friends have passed away that were only in their 50's/ early 60's. All due to cancer and most of them were fit and had looked after themselves over the years.


I'm 68 and the other day I ran across a guy I use to work with. He was telling me that another guy and himself counted 30 people 
within our age group that passed away. I know there were a number of them but I didn't realize there were 30 or more. I thought that was a large number. I know some of them never met retirement. I worked at a cheese co.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it's so very sad, working all the years that you do and looking forward to retirement then suffering a horrible death.
It's so unfair.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey come on gals don't let's get maudling-- it is sad when we lose our friends at an early age but as my g/son said when his mate got killed age 28-- 'life can be s**t'
I had a good nights sleep and now I've been up with the lark, done a load of washing, another one waiting to be done, hoovered the lounge-- oh! had brekkie first, toast and honey and 2 cups of tea, now I'm going snooping on KP to see whose being nice and ignoring snarky ones :sm02: Have a good day what ever you'll be doing, happy knitting and be good xx


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Hey come on gals don't let's get maudling-- it is sad when we lose our friends at an early age but as my g/son said when his mate got killed age 28-- 'life can be s**t'
> I had a good nights sleep and now I've been up with the lark, done a load of washing, another one waiting to be done, hoovered the lounge-- oh! had brekkie first, toast and honey and 2 cups of tea, now I'm going snooping on KP to see whose being nice and ignoring snarky ones :sm02: Have a good day what ever you'll be doing, happy knitting and be good xx


Ooh...you have been a busy bee and here's me, going off to bed soon. 
Sorry for being maudling earlier, I'll make sure I'm bright and bushy tailed tomorrow. :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Hey come on gals don't let's get maudling-- it is sad when we lose our friends at an early age but as my g/son said when his mate got killed age 28-- 'life can be s**t'
> I had a good nights sleep and now I've been up with the lark, done a load of washing, another one waiting to be done, hoovered the lounge-- oh! had brekkie first, toast and honey and 2 cups of tea, now I'm going snooping on KP to see whose being nice and ignoring snarky ones :sm02: Have a good day what ever you'll be doing, happy knitting and be good xx


Top of the Morning! It is always good to get up and face a new day with a bright outlook!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good morning to you all, Ann has had a good nights sleep and sounds as if she's ready to face the day. I've just had my shreddies for breakfast with 2 cups of tea,One of my sons and family are popping in to see me later so I'm going to make some brownies for them to have with a coffee.
It's a bright frosty morning , but at least theres no promise of snow.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Jan, it's 8.15 PM here and I've just had a late dinner. Hubby made me a lovely crunchy salad roll with some seasoned pork and a small serve of oven fried chunky chips. 
It's a while since I've had any shreddies, not sure if they are called shreddies here, maybe wheaties. I usually have half a ruby grapefruit, followed by two weetbix and a slice of toast for breakfast. That fills me up until well past lunchtime.
It's been hot here today and we are going to get mid 30 degrees to at least Friday. 
Enjoy your visit from the family and save me a brownie.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Sue your dinner made my mouth water, I'm going to one of my other sons for our usual Saturday night special treat-- Chinese take out, sometimes we have Indian, and there's a new Turkish place we might try,I'll save you a brownie and send one for Joan and Ann, I tried a new recipe and even tho I say it myself they are blinkin' good :sm09: :sm23:
I'v been doing a time difference calculation -- (ha, theres a word for our ''tion' game) amI right in thinking you are 10 hours ahead of me, it's 10.30 am here


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Jan, 10 hours the difference. I've just been watching some taped Coronation Street episodes from last week. That bloody Phelan is still walking the streets and Anna is banged up in jail!!! When will he get his comeuppance ?
I'm going to bed soon.
Enjoy your exotic food tonight. 
Night night x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm glad I have another Corrie fan to compare that bloody Phelan with Ann, my family pull my leg something rotten cos I watch it, and Emmerdale.
I think the script writers have taken the Phelan story too far, nobody could get away with the killings he's done, lets hope next weeks episodes will see the end of him. I feel sorry for that poor little sod Seb, because Phelan knows where he is now doesn't he--- will he get him and do him in. :sm07: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the brownie Jan! I'm afraid we aren't doing anything today. I don'r like this cold weather and only go out when I have to. Can we do a bit of a swap Sue then you could be a bit cooler and we coud be a bit warmer. :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello Joan hope you enjoyed your brownie :sm01: It's raining here and very cold, but we mustn't complain because we haven't had any snow have we, well, we did have a sprinkling on Monday but it soon melted . Nice to stay indoors and knit in this weather isn't it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes we've had a few sprinkles of snow but plenty of frost! I shall be glad when i can knit again. Haven't been able knit or sew since just before Christmas. My finger should be healed soon!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Thanks for the brownie Jan! I'm afraid we aren't doing anything today. I don'r like this cold weather and only go out when I have to. Can we do a bit of a swap Sue then you could be a bit cooler and we coud be a bit warmer. :sm11:


Ahh....if only we could do a swap, 36 degrees forecast for today. I did all my washing yesterday so I don't need to go outside today.
Jan's brownies were great weren't they, yummy, yummy. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Jan for the Brownie, I need that recipe. I just had one and I felt a little loopy but it doesn't take much for me. Those brownies of yours were really Good!

Tomorrow I'm chairman of a Mardi Gras Party in Czech we call it a Masopust. 93 people are coming for dinner we are having chicken and ham. Today I finish making the centerpieces with lots of ribbons. Everyone is a little different. Here is one of the centerpieces I made.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Thanks Jan for the Brownie, I need that recipe. I just had one and I felt a little loopy but it doesn't take much for me. Those brownies of yours were really Good!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm chairman of a Mardi Gras Party in Czech we call it a Masopust. 93 people are coming for dinner we are having chicken and ham. Today I finish making the centerpieces with lots of ribbons. Everyone is a little different. Here is one of the centerpieces I made.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I made 12 arrangements on a budget of $50, I did it for $45 As you can see I use nature to help me, tree cuts, dogwood that I got from the swamps. I got my noisemakers from the dollar store. Vases from thrift stores I got them all to match. The tinsel 
were balloon weights which I got for 50 cents each. The artificial flowers came from Hobby Lobby I hit it Lucky they were 50% off.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow Ann, you are very enterprising with all your party needs. Hope you have a great day. 93 people, that's a lot of chicken and ham for the tables.
Now I know why I felt a little loopy too....it was Jans brownies. I must ask for the recipe too.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder what Jan put into those brownies?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might be time to check out her herb garden.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow Ann, now I'm intrigued by the Mardi Gras party, tell us more-- 93 people coming-- surely not to your house?You made a sterling job of the centre pieces Ann, they're beuatiful.
I'll post the brownie recipe on to you later


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

BROWNIES---

Ingredients for 16

225g bar dark chocolate
175 g unsalted butter
3 medium eggs
250 g caster sugar-- or ordinary white sugar
75 g plain flour
50 g chopped walnut (optional)
Methods

Preheat oven to 180 ⁰C, gas mark 4. Grease and line the base and sides of a 20 cm square cake tin with baking parchment.
Melt the chocolate and butter in a bowl over a pan of simmering water. Cool slightly.
Whisk the eggs and sugar until thick and creamy, pour over the chocolate mixture and fold in.
Sift in the flour and cocoa and fold in the nuts. Pour into the prepared tin, making sure it goes right into the corners and bake for 25-30 minutes. The top should be crusty with a slight wobble underneath.
Cool completely in the tin (can refrigerate overnight which aids cutting) and then cut into squares or triangles.
The printed recipe left out cocoa powder, so I copied the amount from another brownie recipe --it said 40g folded into the flour.

I've left out the secret ingredient, don't want the cops raiding my herb patch :sm16: :sm06: :sm04: or you lot going loopy again :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> BROWNIES---
> 
> Ingredients for 16
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 
Thanks for the recipe Jan. We shall ask Joan to go snooping in your herb patch....seeing as she lives closest to you. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Thanks for the recipe Jan. We shall ask Joan to go snooping in your herb patch....seeing as she lives closest to you. :sm09: :sm09:


That's a good idea, we can get loopy together, and she can take some home with her -- if she can stumble along and find her way :sm02: :sm02: :sm15: :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like Jan and Joan are going to find rolling fun in Jan's backyard. If only I live closer.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hubby and I had rolling fun at 3.30 this morning.....NO Girls, not that sort of fun. We were woken by clattering in the lounge room and on investigation, found a possum, sitting on the TV. He had slipped down the chimney so was a bit sooty as well as looking a bit dazed. He led us a merry dance, first running across the mantelpiece then jumping onto the curtain rail. Lucky for us, the window below doesn't have an insect screen as we use the open window to put firewood through in wintertime. So, we placed a piece of apple on the windowsill and turned off the lights. Within ten seconds, Mr.Possum had fled through the window, taking the apple. When hubby checked the chimney this morning, the protective mesh has fallen off the outside, hence the possum getting in. In 28 years of living here, this is the third time that this has happened so that's not too bad I suppose. I bet the possum got more of a fright, seeing hubby running around in his undies and me in my nightie, brandishing a feather duster. I'm not sure what I intended doing with the feather duster, it wouldn't have protected us from the possums sharp claws but I could have tickled his arse with a feather, oops, sorry I meant to say exceedingly nice weather. Tee hee.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not a very good photo but here is our overnight visitor.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lordy me Sue , for a minute there I thought you had shared your brownie with hubby!!? What a fright, think I'd have pooped myself.It's a good pic of it sitting up there on the curtain rail :sm04: Did you have to wash the curtains. I can imagine the pair of you trying to chase it out, especially you Sue, with your feather duster :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: If hubby has to climb a ladder to fix the chimney mesh tell him to be careful xx


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Give me your address Jan - we must pass near you on our way from se London to Scotland! I love herbs but haven't got anything like the herb in your delicious Brownies!! :sm11: :sm17:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Lordy me Sue , for a minute there I thought you had shared your brownie with hubby!!? What a fright, think I'd have pooped myself.It's a good pic of it sitting up there on the curtain rail :sm04: Did you have to wash the curtains. I can imagine the pair of you trying to chase it out, especially you Sue, with your feather duster :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: If hubby has to climb a ladder to fix the chimney mesh tell him to be careful xx


It's been too hot to climb onto the roof today, besides, hubby's knees have been playing up and I doubt he could climb the ladder. He usually gets his pal to give him a hand. I remember the first time the possum came down the chimney, it was Christmas and thank goodness it didn't attempt to climb the Christmas tree. When hubby and his mate were on the roof, next to the chimney, I shouted to them to make sure the possum wasn't inside and guess what. It suddenly popped its head out, screeched, scaring them both to death. Then it launched itself off the roof, in my direction and I thought it was going to run up me. Lucky for me, it scampered up the nearest tree instead. It must have looked so comical. Anyway, the menfolk put the wire netting over the openings but it must have come loose. I'd do it myself but I can't stand heights and I don't know how my new hip would cope, climbing a ladder. I'd have to make sure I was wearing my best drawers too.....no peeking up my skirt. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Give me your address Jan - we must pass near you on our way from se London to Scotland! I love herbs but haven't got anything like the herb in your delicious Brownies!! :sm11: :sm17:


Can you send some to me, via carrier pigeon please ? I need some to calm my frayed nerves. :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Thanks for the recipe Jan. We shall ask Joan to go snooping in your herb patch....seeing as she lives closest to you. :sm09: :sm09:


Oh dear I made a booboo on the recipe for brownies -- you also need 40grm of dark cocoa powder and NOT 225grm bar of dark choc. it's 175grm -- cor stone the crows-- what am I like.... and I certainly won't let Joan loose in my herb garden, god knows what she would get up to :sm14: :sm15: :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Oh dear I made a booboo on the recipe for brownies -- you also need 40grm of dark cocoa powder and NOT 225grm bar of dark choc. it's 175grm -- cor stone the crows-- what am I like.... and I certainly won't let Joan loose in my herb garden, god knows what she would get up to :sm14: :sm15: :sm16: :sm02:


what are you insinuating Jan? I am a mild mannered innocent soul!!! :sm16: :sm17: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> what are you insinuating Jan? I am a mild mannered innocent soul!!! :sm16: :sm17: :sm09:


Yeah right :sm02: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Never experience a possum in the house but I can imagine it's bad as a rat, mouse, or bat. We had bats that worked their way into the house. The bat was flying around like he owned our house. Susan we did exactly what you did we opened up windows in our TV room and corner the bat in there. We waited patiently until the bat found the window opening and flew out. 

One must find out how they get in, we knew the bats were coming in from the fruit cellar. The front steps were where the fruit cellar was connected. My hubby realize the bats were hiding out under the front steps during the day. He ended up taking off the front boards to the front steps and replacing the facing with lattice. It worked, I don't mind bats because they eat mosquitoes. 
We do have a lot of mature trees in our backyard. The bats can live in their house and leave us live in ours. 

Creatures that come to Lurk us at Night what a Sight that can be.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd prefer a possum invading the house to rodents or bats and birds....they all move too fast. We've got two possum boxes in the nearby trees but they mustn't be cosy enough, we'll have to try and increase the star rating for them. 
It's another hot day here, too hot for attempting Jans brownie recipe. Besides, the carrier pigeon hasn't arrived yet with the herbs.....What's going on Jan ? Has that mischievous Joan been in your herb garden ? Or has Ann taken a fast jet to your place ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

At my knitting group today we were talking about possums being different in Australia compare to the ones we have here. 
The tails are different. When I got at home I had to take another look at your possum with it's bushy tail compare to the ones we have here with a rat tail and no fur. To be honest I never saw a possum if I did I don't know if I could survive especially if they showed their teeth. :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Here in Oz, we have the Ringtailed Possum and the Brushtailed one. Generally they are about the size of a domesticated cat and look very cute. Our recent visitor was pretty laid back and didn't hiss or show his teeth, maybe the tumble down the chimney had given him slight concussion.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-522880-2.html

Knovice knitter from my knitting group sent this to me. Similar what you are showing me. 
I never knew they made yarn from their fur. Just think Sue you could have spun yarn from your possum.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I'd heard of possum yarn but have never actually seen any. I know that generally in New Zealand, the possum is hated where we in Oz try and tolerate them. I have given up trying to grow roses as the possums kept taking the buds.
They are cute little critters though, especially when you sometimes see them carrying their babies on their backs.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your possums are like our rabbits. The rabbits go through our gardens taking whatever they see. 
People who have gardens will set traps and bring them out to the country. They somehow always make it back 
to the city.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Your possums are like our rabbits. The rabbits go through our gardens taking whatever they see.
> People who have gardens will set traps and bring them out to the country. They somehow always make it back
> to the city.


Yes, our hares are the same, they can often be seen, foraging around in our paddock. In Queensland, we aren't allowed to keep pet rabbits and the fines are pretty steep if you are caught with one. We have been getting quite a few kangaroos around during the hot weather, looking for food and water. I've got lots of bowls and birdbaths filled with water, all around our garden and Billy our steer has a bathtub which they probably use as well. I'm happy to try and do my bit for the wildlife. :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I can't comment on possums in the garden, but we do have naughty squirrels who pinch the bird food, very clever little critters find their way into the best squirrel proof feeders.One of my sons lives in the next village to me has a big garden and he and Helen --his wife- sat in the hot tub the other morning and saw a b*****d rat, now they do worry me, hate 'em, anyway Jim sat most of the morning up in the bedroom with air gun poking out of the window-- I shall give further reports if he pops it :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck to Jim, I hope he manages to pop that dirty rat. I hate them too and because we keep hens, we tend to get rodents, down in the chook yard. Fortunately, we have a resident carpet snake who enjoys eating them and keeping the numbers down. Funnily enough, he gets on ok with the chooks but I wouldn't trust him with a young hen.
Do you get the red or grey squirrels Jan? I suppose everything needs a meal from somewhere but it is annoying when the birds are getting their seed pinched.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good to here your snake gobbles the rats Sue :sm24: We have the grey squirrels, red ones are more common in Scotland, I love the nature programmes on T.V, thats the only time I've seen a red squirrel.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember seeing a red squirrel back in the 70's before I emigrated, it was in the grounds of a posh hotel in Cheshire. I think my sister told me that the grey ones have more or less pushed the red ones out of their environment in most parts of the country. Cheeky little buggers. No more seed for them Jan!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes we've seen Red squirrels in Scotland their numbers are in increasing there. they are pretty little animals. 

I don't like rats or mice - although i used to keep pet mice as a child!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Good to here your snake gobbles the rats Sue :sm24: We have the grey squirrels, red ones are more common in Scotland, I love the nature programmes on T.V, thats the only time I've seen a red squirrel.


I like watching the wildlife on TV that's probably the closest I will get unless I go to the zoo.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I think I can cope with most of our local wildlife apart from spiders, particularly huntsmen spiders. They are good to have around but they are so big and hairy. Ewwww


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I guess every living thing has a purpose but some can keep their distance.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

True enough- our problem animal is the urban fox!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> True enough- our problem animal is the urban fox!


Do they save the fur? Can they make stuff from the fur like yarn?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Do they save the fur? Can they make stuff from the fur like yarn?


No, a lot of them have mange! so yarn wouldn't very nice!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

and fleas Joan-- but I still think they're lovely critters, same with badgers


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh No, don't need fleas coming into the house especially into the yarn. Do you imagine the hats that they are making with the fur pom pom full of Fleas, Yeak :sm12: :sm14:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

SCREECH, horror, scratch, itch, wouldn't that be awful, doesn't bear thinking about-- shudder


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I know humans get hair lice and animals get fleas. Humans can't get fleas can we?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Ann , humans can get fleas off animals--- ooh now I feel all itchy-- NO not cos I have fleas, it's the thought of them :sm02: :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't mention fleas to me....itchy itchy...ooh. I used to be a Property Managers assistant and would do the rental inspections. Some people who had pets would vacate the premises and not do a pest control treatment after they left.
I always knew who they were because the fleas would feed on my ankles and feet. I get an allergic reaction from them so I got wise and used to spray my legs with insect repellent before entering a vacated property. Smelly but it worked.
We get foxes around here too but the neighbours guinea-fowl always make a racket when they are around which scares them off. We had a wild dog hanging around too, it looked part dingo but I think the guinea-fowl scared that off too.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Something I didn't know about fleas and I'm glad I never experience them. My hubby and I got skin lice one time from going to an outdoor concert that was a full weekend of bluegrass music. I remember how much my wrists and arms itch.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Something I didn't know about fleas and I'm glad I never experience them. My hubby and I got skin lice one time from going to an outdoor concert that was a full weekend of bluegrass music. I remember how much my wrists and arms itch.


That sounds awful :sm25: 
I have discovered good old Dettol is good for itchy bites, especially mossie bites. You can also dilute it with baby oil and use it as an insect repellant. The smell is a bit better than the stuff in the aerosol cans.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good morning girls, talking about smelly horrid things have any of you checked KP recently and read what trolls have been saying ? It's disgusting and I along with others have reported them-- some really evil filthy swines about aren't there.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good evening Jan, we've just had a big storm go through and we lost power for an hour or so. Everything up and running now and hopefully no storm damage outside.
No, I didn't know there was anything going on with trolls on KP, I haven't been on much today. What's happened?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry you had that awful storm Sue but glad all is ok now. The idiots (trolls) are not even bothering about and if you haven't noticed them I would forget it, I think the more they get replies the more they like it, wish admin would remove them


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Sorry you had that awful storm Sue but glad all is ok now. The idiots (trolls) are not even bothering about and if you haven't noticed them I would forget it, I think the more they get replies the more they like it, wish admin would remove them


I read one thread saying that porn pictures were being displayed when you click on the site. I did click on one site and got a Screeching Loud Sound. I got out of there as Fast as I could I thought the computer was going to Crash. Try to keep it safe 
with my game players. Last night I notice there were more Attic New Threads than another thread. I do miss the old KP with the knitting projects.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It's a sad and sorry situation isn't it when a knitting site isn't safe anymore.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

KP started out as a knitting site now I would say it is more of a political site.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My dear old dad used to say, never argue about politics or religion.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Theres always someone who wants to spoil things for everyone else!

Glad yo are ok sue after the storm. 

We had a sunny day yesterday and went out to to the coast to have our lunch. Nice to have someone do the cooking. We had a look at the sea before coming home.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, remind me again where you live--- when you said you went to the coast to have lunch I wondered where you went.I'm in Leicester and when we 'do' days out we go to Wells- next - sea, or Blakeney-- we all love it


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Joan, remind me again where you live--- when you said you went to the coast to have lunch I wondered where you went.I'm in Leicester and when we 'do' days out we go to Wells- next - sea, or Blakeney-- we all love it


Im in Se London our coast is Herne bay, Hastings or Brighton . We went to Herne Bay yesterday its only about 1 hour and a quarter away.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like you had a nice day out Joan. It's good that you visit the coast on a regular basis, I always think that looking at the ocean and smelling the saltiness is very therapeutic.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Sounds like you had a nice day out Joan. It's good that you visit the coast on a regular basis, I always think that looking at the ocean and smelling the saltiness is very therapeutic.


We try get to the coast once a week for lunch, i love to watch the sea and smell the air.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> We try get to the coast once a week for lunch, i love to watch the sea and smell the air.


Joan, How are you feeling these days, is your hand healing?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm ok thanks Ann, just waiting for spring to arrive. My hand is healing slowly - i guess that comes with old age. It aches a lot if it gets cold so i wear mittens to keep it warm


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I'm ok thanks Ann, just waiting for spring to arrive. My hand is healing slowly - i guess that comes with old age. It aches a lot if it gets cold so i wear mittens to keep it warm


You are a smart girl wearing your mittens. Are they hand made and what fiber were they made out of?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> You are a smart girl wearing your mittens. Are they hand made and what fiber were they made out of?


Yes they are hand made and acrylic, they are surprisingly warm! I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Acrylic can be warm, did you make them or did someone else ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Acrylic can be warm, did you make them or did someone else ?


i made them ages ago Ann - I shall be glad when I can knit again.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, at least you made mittens that you kept and now is giving you Warmth. Lately my knitting projects consist of making dishcloths. I like making designs and especially lace work with my knitting but the project needs to be small. I did make mittens before for my grandchildren but I never made myself a pair. I think the hardest part of the mitten is the thumb.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I've made fingerless gloves in the past but never mittens or real gloves......too scary. 
So glad you are ok now Joan, no more fainting episodes. Do you rub any heat balm on your hand, the tiger balm is pretty good. I've made a few different sized wheat bags for winter, which I heat up in the microwave and I place them on my sore areas. I will be glad when it's winter then I can use them again.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Gloves, mitts, socks are a no no for me girls, I have tried years ago but couldn't concentrate long enough to master the heels, and thunbs, so I stick with very simple things, like beanies, dish cloths, baby blankets in crochet (usually asked for by friends)I feel a bit mean when I tell them I'd be pleased to make them one if they provide the wool/yarn.Oh and I make preemie hats on d.p.n's.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That's only fair Jan that you ask them to provide or at least pay for the yarn. Hand made baby blankets would always be welcome. I remember my mum in law, knitting baby blankets for three of my babies and I really appreciated it. When I had my fourth child, she couldn't knit due to medical problems, I was really disappointed. This was before I learnt to knit so my mum asked a neighbour if she could make one, for a fee of course. It was great when it arrived by airmail and I still,have it in my blanket box, 26 years on.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I only knit or crochet small things now - I used to knit all my socks but haven't made lately I got fed up after making over fifty pairs. I knit dish cloths, face cloths,,small toys and crochet scarves etc.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow Joan, that's a lot of socks. I bet you made a lot of people happy with them.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I made two pairs of socks for my husband. I decide not to make any more because he isn't wearing the ones I made. The first pair I made I made one sock and it took another year before he had a pair. The second pair I learned to knit two socks at a time. 

I'm like Joan I like making simple things now, Dishcloths are my Favorite. I do like the key-hole scarf, I made a couple of those in the past month. I'm planning on making a few more.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It's been too hot to do any knitting, I had been making poppies for the appeal and have also made a twiddlemuff but need to add the attachments. 
Shame on your hubby Ann, not wearing the socks which you made. I hope you are wearing them instead.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't know anyone who likes hand knit socks - my daughter doesn't normally wear socks and my husband wears commercial fine cotton socks. So have two drawers full of socks!!! I always have chilly feet.

I also like cross stitch but that is limited now due to AMD. I don't know who i told about a picture i was trying to finish - well i finished it before Christmas and had it framed. I now hangs on the lounge wall! Very pleased with it.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan, I have wet AMD, but since having cataracts removed on both eyes my vision has been a lot better, which type do you have Joan, wet or dry ?
I used to love doing cross stitch, but can't see to do it now, it's too tiring for my eyes :sm03:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I love hand knit socks, they feel so much better on my feet. Even in summer, I have to wear socks or slipper socks to try and keep the neuropathy at bay as once my feet are cold, it makes the nerve pain in my legs worse.
Do you sell your socks Joan?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I love hand knit socks, they feel so much better on my feet. Even in summer, I have to wear socks or slipper socks to try and keep the neuropathy at bay as once my feet are cold, it makes the nerve pain in my legs worse.
> Do you sell your socks Joan?


No I wear them all Sue, they keep my arthritic joints warm.

Jan I have dry AMD - the last cross stitch that I battled with was on 14 count navy aida, a nightmare. I needed magnifiers, a bright light and an enlarged chart.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> No I wear them all Sue, they keep my arthritic joints warm.
> 
> Jan I have dry AMD - the last cross stitch that I battled with was on 14 count navy aida, a nightmare. I needed magnifiers, a bright light and an enlarged chart.


I'm a silly moo Joan because I've just checked and I'm the same as you, I also have dry AMD !! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> No I wear them all Sue, they keep my arthritic joints warm.
> 
> Jan I have dry AMD - the last cross stitch that I battled with was on 14 count navy aida, a nightmare. I needed magnifiers, a bright light and an enlarged chart.


It's good that you are still battling on, doing things that you enjoy, despite your AMD. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> It's been too hot to do any knitting, I had been making poppies for the appeal and have also made a twiddlemuff but need to add the attachments.
> Shame on your hubby Ann, not wearing the socks which you made. I hope you are wearing them instead.


No, they are lying in a drawer, waiting for someone to come along who wants them.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I don't know anyone who likes hand knit socks - my daughter doesn't normally wear socks and my husband wears commercial fine cotton socks. So have two drawers full of socks!!! I always have chilly feet.
> 
> I also like cross stitch but that is limited now due to AMD. I don't know who i told about a picture i was trying to finish - well i finished it before Christmas and had it framed. I now hangs on the lounge wall! Very pleased with it.


Is there any way that you could post a picture of your cross stitch. I would love to see it, Thanks Joan


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> No, they are lying in a drawer, waiting for someone to come along who wants them.


Make sure those pesky moths don't get to them first. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Make sure those pesky moths don't get to them first. :sm06: :sm09:


Maybe I should store them with a bar of lavender soap. Doesn't that keep moths away?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Maybe I should store them with a bar of lavender soap. Doesn't that keep moths away?


Yes, good thinking and lavender smells so delightful too. Better than mothballs any day :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I do have some homemade lavender soap, I didn't make it but it does smell really nice. Did you ever make soap?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No, it looks too fiddly. We have a lovely soap shop, here in Maleny called The Soapbar and it has many varieties of olive oil soap. The smell, when you walk into the shop is just delightful. I have quite a few bars in and around the house, including my knitting bag.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What is your favorite fragrance?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

There are so many that I like but the Lavender would have to be my favourite, also eucalyptus /clary sage is quite invigorating. I've also stored some of the soaps in the caravan so that there is always a delightful scent inside.
Do you prefer body wash or are you a soap lover too ?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Because we had our bath taken out, and a shower fitted I just use shower gel, can't remember the last time I used soap to wash myself.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I tend to swap between shower gel and soap as the soap doesn't last too long and it is a bit pricey. I love the way the perfume makes my undies and nighties smell ......uh oh......not my nighties again.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> I tend to swap between shower gel and soap as the soap doesn't last too long and it is a bit pricey. I love the way the perfume makes my undies and nighties smell ......uh oh......not my nighties again.


I'm saying nutt'n !! :sm02: :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I'm saying nutt'n !! :sm02: :sm16: :sm12:


That must be a first. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

OK,I'm off to Asda on the free bus which Asda provides for outlying villages who don't have a regular bus service, I'm one of the lucky ones really cos a service bus runs through my village every 1/2 hour I can't get to Asda on it though, but the folk on the Asda bus are such fun it's like going on a holiday bus trip :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have a nice shopping trip Jan. Thats very enterprising of Asda isn't it ? I wonder if Tescos offers the same type of service ? I used to like walking up and down the aisles at Tesco when I last visited the UK. Stocking up with all the yummy things I can't buy here in Oz.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a good trip Jan.

I love lavender oil on my pillow, smells lovely as I drift off to sleep.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Have a good trip Jan.
> 
> I love lavender oil on my pillow, smells lovely as I drift off to sleep.


Yes, me too. I always sprinkle the sheets and pillows with lavender oil when I change the linen. My son once told me that all things lavender weren't good for men as it interfered with their testosterone and made them grow man boobs. :sm12: I have NO idea where he heard this but he was quite adamant that he didn't want any lavender on his sheets. :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: He's married now and thankfully hasn't any man boobs so his lovely wife must be doing the right thing by him. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I love lavender , and have a spray which I use when I get into bed, I'm sure it helps me to get off to sleep, -- not that I have a problem.I had a good trip to Asda, just got a few odds and ends, spotted a lovely soft squishy cardi, I bought one in grey, felt guilty cos I could knit one but thought sod it, it'll be summer by the time I finish it :sm05: :sm02: It's a long one, only made in stocking stitch, two pockets, and I bought a large one, far too big but I'll use it for around the house and there's plenty to wrap round me when I'm knitting and watching t.v. :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your cardi sounds lovely Jan and its nice to treat yourself isn't it? 
It's been raining here for the last few days which has been wonderful. All the plants and trees in the paddocks seem to be saying Ahhhhh. And it's a lot cooler too after those horrendous hot days we recently had.
I've been sorting through my drawers today, all part of the downsizing. At least I've made a start and have thrown a lot of paperwork into a bag, ready to chuck on the fire. Don't want anyone going through my bin outside and stealing my identity.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Must be lovely and refreshing for you and the plants to have some rain,we have certainly had our share of rain this year and with cold winds too, I'm not complaining because I'm not a fan of hot weather, nice cool breeze on a sunny day suits me. :sm02: I'm the same as you, when I sort paperwork out and it's got my name and address on, I burn it in my wood burner, can't be too careful.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad its cooler for you Sue, we've just been to the coast for our lunch and although it was lovely and sunny the wind was horrendous. What my used to say was a lazy wind - it wouldn't blow round you just blew straight through you!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've experienced the east coast wind Joan when we used to take the boys to parts of Norfolk at Easter, they enjoyed it though so did we really. I have a photo of the three of them sitting huddled under a blanket on the beach after going for a paddle-- happy days :sm02: Glad you had a nice lunch even if it was a bit chilly :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The sun can be out but if there is a wind that always makes the day colder. 

We also, burn our papers when it isn't Winter outside in the fire pit. Most of the papers though are gone through the shredder and recycled.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shredders are a good invention!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My sister has lots of time to kill, I bought her a shredder yet still she sits there and clips the paper in shreds. :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We have a shredder but it keeps getting the papers "bunged" up. I think we need to invest in a better one, hence the need to burn our private stuff.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We have a shredder that will take thick paper even credit cards. I'm happy we have it. Our old one worked but it would only take single paper. We ended up giving it to charity.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> We have a shredder that will take thick paper even credit cards. I'm happy we have it. Our old one worked but it would only take single paper. We ended up giving it to charity.


That one sounds great. The fact that it takes credit cards too would be very helpful to me as its quite difficult to try and mangle a credit card with the scissors.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ann this the link to my cross stitch picture - The King above.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-526603-1.html#12057899


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow Joan, that's fabulous, well done.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Joan that is a beautiful picture, I can imagine how difficult it must have been, threading needles and finding the right holes.I hope it's hanging in pride of place in your lounge room. Well done, I love it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments girls, yes I have it hanging where I can see it from my armchair but it's out of the sun!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Good for you Joan, so often these lovely works of art we do, sometimes get put away in a drawer or somewhere, when they should be out on show,-- glad you have it hanging where the sun can't fade it .I dabble in oil colours, nothing fantastic, when DH was alive and many years ago we decided to have a go at painting, Ron loved battle scenes and as he was a naval man loved doing sea-scapes, he would find something he liked in a book-- he was a great reader--- take a photo of it and copy it in oils, he liked to scale them up and some were 3feet square!!! he then gave them away :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Good for you Joan, so often these lovely works of art we do, sometimes get put away in a drawer or somewhere, when they should be out on show,-- glad you have it hanging where the sun can't fade it .I dabble in oil colours, nothing fantastic, when DH was alive and many years ago we decided to have a go at painting, Ron loved battle scenes and as he was a naval man loved doing sea-scapes, he would find something he liked in a book-- he was a great reader--- take a photo of it and copy it in oils, he liked to scale them up and some were 3feet square!!! he then gave them away :sm02:


It's good to have a hobby, my husband does cross stitch too.

I couldn't give mine away.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> It's good to have a hobby, my husband does cross stitch too.
> 
> I couldn't give mine away.


I can see why you couldn't give your cross-stitch away. It must give you the strength to go on!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a cross-stitch on the go somewhere. I'm ashamed to say, it's been on the go since 2007. When I last visited the UK, my mum bought me one of a border collie dog. I liked it because it reminded me of my dog Jack. He has since passed away and so, each time I got the cross-stitch out, to work on, I ended up feeling sad. I will make a big effort to finish it once our cooler months arrive.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Once my hand is better I want to tackle a Scottish sampler. it is a lot simpler and on a white background. It will remind us of Scotland when we can no longer visit!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Once my hand is better I want to tackle a Scottish sampler. it is a lot simpler and on a white background. It will remind us of Scotland when we can no longer visit!!


That will be nice for you to do and keep your wonderful Scottish memories.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I have a cross-stitch on the go somewhere. I'm ashamed to say, it's been on the go since 2007. When I last visited the UK, my mum bought me one of a border collie dog. I liked it because it reminded me of my dog Jack. He has since passed away and so, each time I got the cross-stitch out, to work on, I ended up feeling sad. I will make a big effort to finish it once our cooler months arrive.


Sue, I hope you can finish your cross stitch. Once it is done what a nice remembrance of your dog Jack. I never cross stitch and I probably will never will. It seems like if you didn't start doing something when you were younger it is harder when you get older.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Sue, I hope you can finish your cross stitch. Once it is done what a nice remembrance of your dog Jack. I never cross stitch and I probably will never will. It seems like if you didn't start doing something when you were younger it is harder when you get older.


Yes Ann, I hope I do too. Jack was such a special dog, so gentle and kind natured. He used to babysit the chickens and guinea pigs when they were free ranging in the yard. He would lie there and the hens would perch on him, they trusted him like he was one of their own. He never tried herding them like you would expect a border collie to do but he did try and herd the wheelbarrow/ride-on mower/whipper snippet/wheelie bin, infact, anything with wheels. He was a right character and we still miss him. :sm19:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your border collie sounded like our half black lab and golden retriever. Midnight was the only family pet we had. He became part of the family when our youngest daughter was in pre-school. She used to push him around in her baby buggy when he was puppy. When she graduated from high school he passed away. He was a gentle dog. He was a 60 # lap dog. I remember when he used to cuddle his head onto my lap. He was the only dog we ever had, I don't think we could find another one like him. I could walk him or keep him in the yard without a leash, he knew his boundaries.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Your border collie sounded like our half black lab and golden retriever. Midnight was the only family pet we had. He became part of the family when our youngest daughter was in pre-school. She used to push him around in her baby buggy when he was puppy. When she graduated from high school he passed away. He was a gentle dog. He was a 60 # lap dog. I remember when he used to cuddle his head onto my lap. He was the only dog we ever had, I don't think we could find another one like him. I could walk him or keep him in the yard without a leash, he knew his boundaries.


We have always said that we wouldn't be able to find another dog with the same nature as Jack. Your Midnight sounds like he could have been Jacks clone :sm24: Jack knew his boundaries too and in the 13.5 years that we had him, he never once wandered off our acreage. We have him buried under his favourite shade tree, the white beech.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We have decided we can never find another dog like our dear little Bliss, so after twenty odd years of dogs we a looking to go back where we started and re-home a middle-aged cat!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> We have decided we can never find another dog like our dear little Bliss, so after twenty odd years of dogs we a looking to go back where we started and re-home a middle-aged cat!!


That's a great thing to do Joan as older cats are always difficult to re home. We adopted our cat Colin when he was approx 4. He had been abandoned with a kitten and of course, the kitten got re homed pretty quickly. We have now had him for 7 or 8 years and he's been a wonderful companion. 
Have you picked out your new pet yet ? You will have to watch it doesn't get under your feet Joan, I know what Colin is like, as soon as I open the fridge, he appears from nowhere. I have nearly come a cropper a couple of times because I hadn't noticed him. Still, I love him to bits. :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> That's a great thing to do Joan as older cats are always difficult to re home. We adopted our cat Colin when he was approx 4. He had been abandoned with a kitten and of course, the kitten got re homed pretty quickly. We have now had him for 7 or 8 years and he's been a wonderful companion.
> Have you picked out your new pet yet ? You will have to watch it doesn't get under your feet Joan, I know what Colin is like, as soon as I open the fridge, he appears from nowhere. I have nearly come a cropper a couple of times because I hadn't noticed him. Still, I love him to bits. :sm02:


I was used to Bliss always being behind me! I shall have to be wary of the newcomer!! we hope to get our new pet.soon.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I was used to Bliss always being behind me! I shall have to be wary of the newcomer!! we hope to get our new pet.soon.


Look forward to seeing a photo. :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Our family pets become so close that's hard not to have one. With each pet takes on an extra responsibility of taking care of them. 
I guess after my hubby and I talked it over we decided it was enough taking care of each other. :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it's always my job to clean out Colins litter tray, not a pleasant job as he's an indoors cat so does all his toileting in the tray. It's also my job to give him his spot treatment for fleas/worms every month. Hubby feeds him in the morning as he is usually the first one up. He also lets him curl up on his nap, something that I cannot do, due to the nerve problem in my legs. I feel guilty when he taps me on the leg and miaows to let him jump on my knee but I think he understands. I always make time to play with him though, he loves table tennis balls and dangly things on sticks.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, it's always my job to clean out Colins litter tray, not a pleasant job as he's an indoors cat so does all his toileting in the tray. It's also my job to give him his spot treatment for fleas/worms every month. Hubby feeds him in the morning as he is usually the first one up. He also lets him curl up on his nap, something that I cannot do, due to the nerve problem in my legs. I feel guilty when he taps me on the leg and miaows to let him jump on my knee but I think he understands. I always make time to play with him though, he loves table tennis balls and dangly things on sticks.


All the joys to come Sue!! :sm11:

How is your weather Sue? if you are still hot you can come over and stand in our garden - it;s snowing hard.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Here in Wisconsin, we are having a beautiful day, sunshine is out and the temps are in it's low 50's. 
Later today I will be driving to Green Bay to meet with the knitting group. This is a 30 minute drive. But it well worth it. 
Besides knitting we talk about KP and how to get rid of the Trolls (Amy).


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Here in Wisconsin, we are having a beautiful day, sunshine is out and the temps are in it's low 50's.
> Later today I will be driving to Green Bay to meet with the knitting group. This is a 30 minute drive. But it well worth it.
> Besides knitting we talk about KP and how to get rid of the Trolls (Amy).


 It's about 30 here Ann, too cold for me, it gets a lot colder at night too.

Hope you enjoyed your meeting.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> All the joys to come Sue!! :sm11:
> 
> How is your weather Sue? if you are still hot you can come over and stand in our garden - it;s snowing hard.


Yes Joan, we heard on the news last night about the bad weather over in Europe and the UK. I think they called it the Beast from the East, hope you don't get the forecasted blizzards. Stay warm and safe Joan.
It was a bit cooler yesterday, 28 degrees and cloudy...whoopee....but today is sunny and expected 30 degrees. :sm19:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Here in Wisconsin, we are having a beautiful day, sunshine is out and the temps are in it's low 50's.
> Later today I will be driving to Green Bay to meet with the knitting group. This is a 30 minute drive. But it well worth it.
> Besides knitting we talk about KP and how to get rid of the Trolls (Amy).


Is that Amyknits still around? I thought she had been banned from KP. :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Is that Amyknits still around? I thought she had been banned from KP. :sm16:


She now calls herself Glengirl, as Nuts as before even gotten worst. She has an multiple personality disorder. 
I don't keep in touch with her threads like some of the knitters do. According to them she goes under different user names 
and even talk to herself. It's too bad that she has to come on KP and ruin it for others. In the US we really don't have mental 
institutions to keep these people. They give them the meds to take and put them out in society.

I notice the Administration came on tonight, I don't know where they were the last couple of months.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I had no idea that this was happening, does she still post the nice knits? I was always amazed at how quickly she came up with the goods, especially as she was supposedly working as a doctor or something similar.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I had no idea that this was happening, does she still post the nice knits? I was always amazed at how quickly she came up with the goods, especially as she was supposedly working as a doctor or something similar.


Sue, my goodness, Amy isn't nothing compare to what she was when she first came on KP. I was impressed her knitting and her family. Then she ended up getting a divorce. I believe she worked at an doctor's office for awhile. She was never a doctor. She is completely Looney Toons now. If I do run across her I ignore it and find something else to read.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Sue, my goodness, Amy isn't nothing compare to what she was when she first came on KP. I was impressed her knitting and her family. Then she ended up getting a divorce. I believe she worked at an doctor's office for awhile. She was never a doctor. She is completely Looney Toons now. If I do run across her I ignore it and find something else to read.


I was always intrigued that she would frame a pair of socks, I remember seeing them on her wall when she was showing something else that she had made. 
It's sad that she's got so unstable, I hope she's getting some professional help.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I was always intrigued that she would frame a pair of socks, I remember seeing them on her wall when she was showing something else that she had made.
> It's sad that she's got so unstable, I hope she's getting some professional help.


The socks that were framed were a gift from Sockit2me. What is so sad people started catching her in lies. 
Then everything balloon from there. I really notice it when her husband left her. This has been going on at least for the past couple of years.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> The socks that were framed were a gift from Sockit2me. What is so sad people started catching her in lies.
> Then everything balloon from there. I really notice it when her husband left her. This has been going on at least for the past couple of years.


I don't visit the attic, I presume that's where she posts these days ? Maybe I should start going upstairs now and again. I remember how rude she could be on some of the knitting posts. :sm05:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can waste too much time on KP, I find it's Best to check in and go on and do something else.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it's easily done. I usually go on when I'm having my breakfast. Hubby gets up before me and is usually doing stuff outside like washing the car. He's so pedantic on keeping his car clean and shiny. He spent most of yesterday on the ride-on, the grass has grown so much with the rain and now the sun.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, how long does it take him to cut with the ride-on? 

The saying goes if March comes in like a Lamb it goes out like a Lion or vice or versa. 
The weather we have been having we are headed for a Lion coming in the end of March.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It probably takes him approx 3 hours, yesterday though, he went into Billy's paddock and mowed the piles of grass that Billy won't eat. I wish we could train him to do his toileting in the one spot then he wouldn't be so fussy! He would have to be about 14/15 so it's probably a bit late to teach an old steer new tricks.
I hope you don't get the bad weather that has hit the UK and some parts of Europe. Hope Joan is ok and hasn't got snowed in. We may have to go over and do some shovelling for her.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe we could make snow-angels at Joan's place. On the other hand if I laid in the snow I would never be able to get up. 
Fond Memories though when I could actually do it.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I would love to feel snowflakes falling on my face again.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I would love to feel snowflakes falling on my face again.


It's coming down in big flakes at the moment! It's been -8C/18F overnight and not above freezing all day. Not my kind of weather at all. I stay indoors.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> It's coming down in big flakes at the moment! It's been -8C/18F overnight and not above freezing all day. Not my kind of weather at all. I stay indoors.


Ooh, that is cold :sm05: Safer to stay indoors, keep warm and comfy Joan. :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just heard we are due storm Emma tomorrow!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Is she going to be worse than the Beast from the East ? I hope not. Hope you have lots of provisions, just in case.
Stay safe.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, stay safe and warm

Today we got a dusting of snow, the weatherman called it an Llama. It wasn't quite a Lion or a lamb. I guess we need to see what we are going to get for Easter weekend, the end of March. Easter Sunday April 1.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

The weather is certainly Topsy turvy isn't it ?
Today it's forecast to be 30 degrees but its very cloudy and overcast. It feels like we could have a storm later. I would love to have a dusting of your snow Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, it looked so pretty yet when the snow hit the driveway and sidewalks it melted right away. 
It couldn't have been any better. 

Do you ever get snow in your Winter months? This year has been very rare for us my hubby said he used the snowblower twice.
Other years he would be out there every week, sometimes twice a week. The snow would be so high it was hard finding a place to put it.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Sue, it looked so pretty yet when the snow hit the driveway and sidewalks it melted right away.
> It couldn't have been any better.
> 
> Do you ever get snow in your Winter months? This year has been very rare for us my hubby said he used the snowblower twice.
> Other years he would be out there every week, sometimes twice a week. The snow would be so high it was hard finding a place to put it.


We don't get snow though some parts of Australia do. We lived on the border of New South Wales and Victoria, some years back and in winter, you could see the snow on top of Mt. Bulla. Also, there's Falls Creek in Victoria which is a popular tourist snow resort in winter and the Snowy Mountains in New South Wales. My daughter went on a school trip there a few years back and really enjoyed snowboarding. I forgot, there's also Tasmania which gets snow as well, that's where we are thinking of moving to.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Storm Emma hasn't appeared where are yet and the temperature has risen to just below freezing. Snow and freezing rain is forecast! We are well stocked up so are staying put!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Are you working on another cross-stitch Joan or maybe doing some knitting. It's great that you don't have to go outside.
I pity the people who have to get to work, I used to hate trying to walk on the icy footpaths.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Are you working on another cross-stitch Joan or maybe doing some knitting. It's great that you don't have to go outside.
> I pity the people who have to get to work, I used to hate trying to walk on the icy footpaths.


I'm still waiting for my hand to sort itself out - it's still a bit sore! I saw my docter
on Tuesday and she my finger will probably never really heal properly!! :sm13: :sm13:

I hate too walk on icy paths - scared of falling again.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I'm still waiting for my hand to sort itself out - it's still a bit sore! I saw my docter
> on Tuesday and she my finger will probably never really heal properly!! :sm13: :sm13:
> 
> I hate too walk on icy paths - scared of falling again.


Joan, can you take therapy for your hands. 
I'm like everyone else I'm deathly afraid of ice.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, can you take therapy for your hands.
> I'm like everyone else I'm deathly afraid of ice.


the swelling a bruising has all gone, it's the thickening at the knuckle and the next joint. This cold weather makes it ache, probably disturbed arthritis!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> the swelling a bruising has all gone, it's the thickening at the knuckle and the next joint. This cold weather makes it ache, probably disturbed arthritis!


Sorry to hear that Joan, what a nuisance. Do you enjoy watching TV in the meantime ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The only comfort one can give Arthritis is warmth. It seems once the cold sets in then the arthritis likes to flare up. 
Joan like you mention before you are wearing mittens which is a smart thing.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> The only comfort one can give Arthritis is warmth. It seems once the cold sets in then the arthritis likes to flare up.
> Joan like you mention before you are wearing mittens which is a smart thing.


I think with the freezing weather, Joan may be wearing more than one pair of mittens. I can't believe how much snow the UK is getting and those howling winds too. :sm13:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

it makes you wonder what is happening to the weather. The place where I lived all my life we were used to snow fall and this year it's been very mild. UK and Ireland where they very seldom get snow is being dumped upon.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Are you having a late night tonight Ann ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I started out this morning with a pace-maker check. Everything was fine and need a new battery in three years. I was so tired all day. I refuse to nap because I used to work the night shift. It is easy for me to get my days and nights mixed up. We had plans on going out tonight with another couple. So at 5 PM I had a cup of coffee and a shot of peppermint. I had another one at the restaurant. I was so wide awake that I did the driving home. Now at 12:30am I'm still going strong. It is useless for me to go to bed because I would just lay there. Sooner or later I will get tire enough to go to sleep. I don't have plans tomorrow but Sunday I need to get up early for a meeting.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm like you Ann, I can't get into bed unless I'm tired as I start to toss and turn and the more I try to sleep, the harder it gets. I suppose drinking coffee wouldn't help, I've not heard of adding peppermint though my daughters enjoy peppermint tea.
I didn't know you had a pacemaker, good to know the test was good.
Have you tried going online and looking at the ASMR site ? There's some good relaxing stuff, some is a bit weird but some is good. I often doze off with the help of it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My eyes are getting heavy now, time to turn in. Ann


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Night night.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No Sue I'm not a great tv addict, I play patience and do small jigsaws on my laptop and generally get bored!

You're right Ann, cold and particularly damp cause flare ups for me!!

Have either of you heard from Jan??


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I enjoy playing patience/solitaire too but on my iPad. I've seen Jan posting on other topics so she must be ok. I hope she is staying home during the bad weather you are getting in the UK.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I play a daily challenge of Spider on my tablet and a microsoft challenge of solitaire, freecell, spider, tripeaks and pyramid on my laptop.

glad Jan is still posting.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hubby plays those games too but I just stick to the easy one.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I like the challenge!!! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So does he. I'm too impatient, that's probably why I stick with patience.....if that makes sense.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I never played patience maybe I should check it out. The games we play here keeps me occupy otherwise I will never get any knitting done.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to autumn and winter then I will be able to enjoy knitting again. Once hubby has retired we can hook up our caravan and get on the road for a while. I will have plenty of projects to do and I've got plenty of yarn, ready to be stashed on board. I haven't told hubby yet.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can hardly ever knit when I'm riding with hubby. I need to have my eyes on the road. 
Either he drives or I drive. After driving a 60 mile trip back and forth to work for 36 years. I don't care about driving that much anymore. My hubby will drive but would prefer if I would. Yet he would like to travel which won't be with me. I hate highway or freeway driving. Tomorrow I need to take the freeway by myself and I'm not looking forward to it one bit.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I get a bit travel sick if I'm reading or knitting but once we've set up camp for a few days, I can knit then. 
Good luck with your driving trip tomorrow. I'm the same, I hate driving on the highways now. I always let hubby do the driving and I'm just the back seat driver.....much to his distaste.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I will have the GPS on because I never been to the lady's house where we are having our Czech. meeting. 
I hope I don't have to make too many turn-off's.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I will have the GPS on because I never been to the lady's house where we are having our Czech. meeting.
> I hope I don't have to make too many turn-off's.


I'm sure you will be ok :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck Ann.

I think must be in the minority I think. I have never learnt to drive!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My sister in the UK doesn't drive, she has good public transport nearby so I suppose that's why. Here in Australia I've always lived in more rural areas where public transport is practically non-existent.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> My sister in the UK doesn't drive, she has good public transport nearby so I suppose that's why. Here in Australia I've always lived in more rural areas where public transport is practically non-existent.


we've always had good public transport and when my daughter was a baby I would push her in the pram literally for miles. Since we've retired my husband drives me anywhere i want to go. Have you ever towed your caravan'?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> we've always had good public transport and when my daughter was a baby I would push her in the pram literally for miles. Since we've retired my husband drives me anywhere i want to go. Have you ever towed your caravan'?


No, hubby keeps on at me to have a go and I know I should but I get cold feet :sm13:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I'm sure you will be ok :sm24:


I got lost even though I had the GPS on. I was a half hour late for the meeting. After driving for a distance I realize I was headed out of the city where I suppose to go. I then pulled over to a side street and put in the address where I was suppose to go. It didn't take me long then to get there. The traffic wasn't heavy which helped.

Sue, practice and practice before you take off.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh no, I hope you didn't get too worried about being late. Sometimes I wonder if those GPS are reliable, I still prefer the old map systems but with the ever changing motorways being built, the maps are often out of date.
I was thinking about you yesterday but realised it would have been late evening and you would have been back home.
How did the meeting go ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The meeting lasted for over 5 hours, discussing different events coming up. To be honest a few years ago I was really interest in genealogy. Today I could take it or leave it. Basically we all are like no matter what religion, color or creed we are. I enjoy talking to the ones who come on this site especially Joan and Sue. I learn from both of you daily with little bits here and there.

I'm not interest in learning how to speak the Czech language. One time I said to my hubby I wonder why there isn't more countries on KP because it's Australia, UK, Ireland and America. He said to me that's easy to figure out. All the countries that are listed have one thing in common. 

If it wasn't for my hubby I don't know if I would even stay a member. The only reason why I took the member of the board because I thought I would do my one time part in the organization.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gosh, 5 hours is a long time Ann, were you allowed to do any knitting ? Only joking, I remember a topic on here about should you be allowed to knit at various non knitting venues. I suppose you have to ask yourself, how often are the meetings and do you enjoy or dread going to them ? Time is too short to be doing things you don't really enjoy anymore.
Yes, I have learnt lots of snippets of info, coming on here and even though you are in the US and Joan is in the UK, it's nice to feel connected everyday.
Sue


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I too have learned a lot from my friends in Australia an the US, I regard you as my friends.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I too have learned a lot from my friends in Australia an the US, I regard you as my friends.


 :sm24: :sm24: I think we would be lost if anything happens to one of us. I don't know how many years we have been getting together?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I was the last to join the forum in April 2012. i don't remember whem i discovered the puzzles! Seems a long while ago now.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I was the last to join the forum in April 2016. i don't remember whem i discovered the puzzles! Seems a long while ago now.


Joan, by your avatar it said you joined 2012.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, by your avatar it said you joined 2012.


yes i hit the wrong key :sm12:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> yes i hit the wrong key :sm12:


That happens to the Best of us. I need to do some looking back to figure out when we all started playing the games. 
It seems like I have playing them forever.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> That happens to the Best of us. I need to do some looking back to figure out when we all started playing the games.
> It seems like I have playing them forever.


Good luck with that Ann!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Not Today, another thing that I will put off until tomorrow. The Joy of being Retired "Tomorrow Ts Another Day"


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I think I've been playing various games on KP for approx 3 years. Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

looking back through some old photos I came across this one. It is of two of our dogs. James the one the left died six years and on the right the little one we recently lost!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, your photo is lovely, what a pair of delightful cuties they were. Did they both enjoy travelling with you over the years? What was their age difference ?
I can't stop looking at them, it's such a classic photo.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Joan, your photo is lovely, what a pair of delightful cuties they were. Did they both enjoy travelling with you over the years? What was their age difference ?
> I can't stop looking at them, it's such a classic photo.


There was just over two years between them. James was Bliss's biological Dad. They travelled everywhere with us. They were sharing a motorhome cab seat in the photo!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Besides being so Loveable they sounded they were easy to take care of. The two look so compatible!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm sure Bliss must have missed James dreadfully, as you would have done too when he passed away.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday and today I have been under the weather, all I want to is sleep. I hope I can lick this cold. 
I was taking Alka-Seltzer by tablet form until I ran out. Today my husband bought the kind you dissolve in water. I can't stand 
anything carbonated. Yuck


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear you're not well Ann. Did you pick up a virus at your meeting ? I swear by my morning ritual of taking vitamins to keep colds at bay. I take one echinacea capsule and two garlic & horseradish capsules plus a multi vitamin. I've been doing this for years and it seems to help. I do eat a lot of fruit and veggies too but not an awful lot of meat.
Hope you are soon on the mend. You are doing the right thing by resting and sleeping.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I took the flu shot this year. I was taking Vitamin C with Rose Hips. I bought a lot of fruit and veg. last week when they had a truckload sale. When she ran up the price she took the grapes and green pepper out of the package and ran it across the scanner. Maybe this is my fault for not cleaning them well enough. I only clean them with water. How do you clean your veg. and fruit?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I only use water too then wipe it with paper towel. I think there's so many different types of bugs and viruses out there and the flu shot only covers influenza (I think). I'm forever cleaning my hands when I'm out and about as these nasties live on all sorts of surfaces. I carry a small hand sanitiser in my bag, I've even got hubby using it after shopping etc.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I keep a bottle of sanitizer in the car.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I keep a bottle of sanitizer in the car.


Yes, I've got one in the car too. Need it after filling the car with fuel, those pumps must be full of germs. :sm06:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Those nasty germs are crawling all over the place.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exterminate, Exterminate.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not getting much done these days with my cold. I'm keeping up with the dirty dishes. 
My Mother used to say the hot steaming water from the dishpan always helped a cold. LOL


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope you are soon feeling better, Ann. I've had a 24hr stomach bug! feeling a bit delicate today!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Hope you are soon feeling better, Ann. I've had a 24hr stomach bug! feeling a bit delicate today!


Oh No, I think both of us need to be careful of Germs.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Oh No, I think both of us need to be careful of Germs.


It's a shame we can't see the little blighters then we would at least know where they are.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Oh No, I think both of us need to be careful of Germs.


Just as well I'm keeping my end up, here in Oz.

:sm09: :sm09: 
Hope you are both feeling better soon.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Just as well I'm keeping my end up, here in Oz.
> 
> :sm09: :sm09:
> Hope you are both feeling better soon.


keep on beating those bugs Sue


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Just as well I'm keeping my end up, here in Oz.
> 
> :sm09: :sm09:
> Hope you are both feeling better soon.


Susan, you have the Sun the Best Germ Pervention there is. I do take Vitamin D during the winter months. I very seldom catch anything in the summer months except last August I did get bronchitis.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Susan, you have the Sun the Best Germ Pervention there is. I do take Vitamin D during the winter months. I very seldom catch anything in the summer months except last August I did get bronchitis.


I take Vitamin D in the winter too!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan & I must get outside more to soak in the Sun.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

no good going out today it's raining!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> no good going out today it's raining!


Not a good day for you, it's best to stay in. I should get dress and venture out at least to the car LOL. The Sun is shining by us.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nearly bedtime now I shan't be sorry to go!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, try to get a good night sleep, when the body rests the body heals.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good idea! Night night Ann


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, now how is your day going? Did you make supper or did you go out to eat?

Friday night we usually go out for Fish. Both of us love pan-fried pike or walleye. Tonight I got the walleye and Art got jumbo sautéed shrimp. There is a small pub by us that serve excellent seafood. The distributor of the seafood I used to babysit him. His Dad and his Uncle started commercial fishing back during the 30's. His Dad just recently past away. The fish he doesn't catch he buys from Canada. This kid knows his fish and sells the best.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I love fresh seafood, my favourites are barramundi, Snapper or John Dory. Hubby loves prawns and Moreton Bay Bugs, which are a type of crayfish. I also love oysters, especially Kilpatricks. I don't think we get Pike or Walleye here. When I lived in the UK, I used to love plaice, haddock, cod and halibut but we don't get them here. Also, in Scotland, I tried Arbroath Smokies which were delicious but they don't import to Australia which is sad.
Even with all the sunshine here, people still get the flu and other bugs and nasties. I will be getting my flu jab next month ready for our cooler season.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We eat a lot of fish, I love prawns, plaice, haddock, kippers and rock salmon. Dave likes cod, rock salmon and haddock, We didn't get to Arbroath to sample their smokies! We don't eat any meat at all.

We had our flu jabs back in September. Our winter hopefully coming to an end. :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next week we are predict to have weather in it's 50's. Warming up here and today is another day of Sunshine.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rain, rain and more rain here. Good to see but not good up north as there's been lots of flooding. I'm going to do some de-cluttering today, I've made a good start on the bedroom. Also, the kitchen drawers, I can't believe there were so many useless things in them.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many useless items but for some reason they must have been for some good use otherwise why would you have them.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I tend to think they might come in handy.....one day. I must admit, de-cluttering feels very soul cleansing, plus it gives me extra room for the next round of....mmmmmnn, this might be handy...one day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have hard time decluttering, at least it helped that I found a nice consignment store that will take some of my stuff. This weekend there was a road run with 10 consignment stores in the area. At first I was going to go but this cold kept me at home. 
This Tuesday I have a knitting group that meets I'm hoping I can go to that. 

I like looking at thrift stores and consignment stores but lately it's a lot of looking, no more buying.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We are hoping to sell a lot of our stuff at the trash and treasure markets. We have two on the coast but it will mean really early starts, 4 a.m to set up. I'm going to start wrapping and boxing things today and hubby is currently moving all his DVDs and CDs into boxes. He's got so many and has already sold a few of his box sets. 
We used to visit the treasure markets most weekends but its safer not to now, too much temptation to buy more stuff.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My sister had a huge collection of DVD and CD. I must have been selling them for her for the past 15 years. At first I could get something for them. In the beginning she had VHS I think I was able to get $2 a piece now they are almost obsolete. People don't have the VHS players any more. The DVD prices has gone down also. I'm lucky I get $1 for one.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I've packed two big plastic crates with things today, ranging from glass, china and small electric goods. I've priced the stuff too so a bit easier to organise on the day. It's taken me a good 4 hours and I'm now feeling stuffed but satisfied with my efforts. Still got lots to do but I'm getting there. My iPad has been handy to check prices for some vintage stuff.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must be catching! I been sorting out as well and six or eight bin bags waiting for the Charity shop to collect.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Must be catching! I been sorting out as well and six or eight bin bags waiting for the Charity shop to collect.


Well done, it makes you feel better doesn't it?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Well done, it makes you feel better doesn't it?


Yes it does! Why do we accumulate such a large amount of "stuff"?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I must admit the less we have it's easier to clean.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes every little helps!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Now I'm in the mood, I'd like to carry on today but have got a medical appointment and a visit to Centrelink. Hubby retires soon so we need to do some paperwork there. Not looking forward to it as you normally have to sit around for ages.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Now I'm in the mood, I'd like to carry on today but have got a medical appointment and a visit to Centrelink. Hubby retires soon so we need to do some paperwork there. Not looking forward to it as you normally have to sit around for ages.


Is it sitting and waiting or is it sitting while the paper work is being done?I never get bored for an appointment I either have my knitting, book to keep me occupy. I don't have a smart phone yet I see more of them being used while waiting.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It's sitting and waiting to see someone that's the problem. Hubby takes his iPad and plays one of the games and I take a book or we sit and natter. I don't have a smart phone nor does hubby. I think we are in the minority these days.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a flip-flop cell phone, I guess I'm ancient.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

There was a woman waiting at Centrelink, she had a young baby in a pram and the poor wee thing was crying its little lungs out. Instead of pacifying it, she was watching a movie or whatever on her smart phone. Eventually, after everyone was giving her the "look" she took the baby out of the pram, hitched down the front of her dress and latched the baby onto her breast. Ha ha, it certainly quietened the place down. When her name was called, she got up with baby still attached and pushed the pram over to the desk and plonked herself down in front of the staff member. I breastfed all my babies but I was a shy mum and always kept my bits covered.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The woman sounded like a careless person. Susan, how many children did you have?
I never breast-fed any of my three, my MIL kind of talked me out of it. She told me when she had my husband, her first one, that he was biting her to the stage of tears.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I breast-fed but never in public!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I breast-fed but never in public!!


Joan how many children do you have?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan how many children do you have?


One daughter - no more after a traumatic cesarean section.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> One daughter - no more after a traumatic cesarean section.


You are like my oldest daughter, she couldn't even breast feed. My youngest daughter has four children and breast fed her kids until they were 18 months. Both of my daughters and both have different outcomes. I do have one son who never had any children. My son only adapts the kids around him.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I have four children and I must admit, I nearly gave up breast feeding my first born early because it was so difficult. I had had to have an emergency caesarean and I couldn't hold him on my tummy at first. The nurse placed him under my arm with his little head on my breast. Once I got the hang of it, I was ok. The other three babies were all born vaginally and breast feeding came easy with those. It certainly beat having to sterilise bottles and the milk was always on tap.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

"Milk was always on Tap" :sm02: 

How long did you breast feed?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

9 months for the first.
15 months for the second.
12 months for the third.
15 months for the fourth.
All four went on to having training mugs, no bottles.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Were you a stay at Home Mom? I worked all the while I had my kids. My oldest daughter when I was pregnant with her I worked the night shift. She turned out to be a night owl like her Mother. My youngest daughter was with a babysitter the full 8 plus hours that I worked. She decided to be at a Home Mom. My oldest daughter works inside of her home which makes it nice. She puts her daughter on the bus and when she returns home from school my daughter is usually done working for the day.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I was fortunate that my ex hubby earned a good salary which meant I could stay home with the kids. When they got older, I had a part time job working Thursday nights and Saturdays at a discount shop. I enjoyed that and my ex was able to look after the kids. We didn't have family here, they were in the UK so it was hard for us at times, not having the extra support.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We did what we had to do to make a living and support our families.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Here in Australia it's getting harder for young people to afford to buy a home. It doesn't seem to be the "lucky Country " anymore though still a better place to live than some other countries.
Our first home was nothing flash but it was ours and we didn't have the worry of a landlord. When we moved to Oz, we bought a unit and lived in that until we could afford to buy a house. I was working at that stage, up until we started our family.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I like watching HGTV I don't know if you get that. I like seeing how much the houses are going for in different parts of the USA (House Hunters) Then they have (International House Hunters) I always look for Australia, Ireland and the UK.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We don't have Hgtv but we have Foxtel which is pay TV. I like watching similar programmes, Escape to the Country is an English show. I must admit, I get a bit homesick watching it. There are lovely homes in places like Devon and Cornwall and yesterday there was a house in Scotland with approx 45 acres. Admittedly the show was from 2016 but its price was around £450, 000.00 which seemed a steal.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I know the wages here are not meeting the house prices. What my hubby and I paid for our house is only a fraction what our kids had to pay for their houses. They aren't making much more than what we were making.
Prices for going out to eat and the grocery bill are also more.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

When we first bought our house, we got a lot of hand me down furniture which we really appreciated. We saved up for new stuff over time and when we came to emigrate, my ex hubby's new company paid for everything to get shipped to Australia. We were very fortunate and the job came with three months free rent.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My daughter in the breech position! Little so and so... I stayed at home for five years and got a part time as a bank cashier/teller, when Susan was five. We weren't well off but we got by by being very frugal.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan that would have been pretty traumatic for you, especially as Susan was your first baby. I had my caesarean after an 18 hour labour which was going nowhere. Baby in distress so it was a quick trip to the theatre, I must admit I was so relieved, even though I had wanted a natural birth. In the end, you don't care as long as the baby is healthy.
Yes,we lived very frugally too, always watched the pennies and at one stage, we were living on baked beans.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I was in labour for 56 hours and nearly left this world!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I was in labour for 56 hours and nearly left this world!


Joan, that's terrible. Why did the medical staff allow you to be in labour for so long?
You and Susan were so lucky to survive that and your poor hubby would have been so stressed out, I'm sure.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Joan, that's terrible. Why did the medical staff allow you to be in labour for so long?
> You and Susan were so lucky to survive that and your poor hubby would have been so stressed out, I'm sure.


I've sent a PM Sue.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

To change the subject St. Patrick's Day is this Saturday. I hope I can join in with the celebration. Every year at this time I come down with bronchitis including this year. This Saturday my GS is having a Birthday party at skate city a place where they roller blade. Then at 4 PM we are invited to a St. Patrick's Day Party. Joan and Susan do you celebrate the day? My hubby is a half Irishman from his Mother's side. Oh Yeah, he loves his Jameson. I love the corn-beef and cabbage :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My sons used to roller blade when they were in their teens. They both belonged to roller hockey teams on the coast and each won quite a few awards. It was an expensive sport to kit them out, especially for my eldest boy as his shoe size was a 15 so we had to buy his roller blades from Canada. It was an enjoyable sport to watch, a bit like ice-hockey I suppose.
No, we don't personally celebrate St. Patricks day though a lot of the pubs and clubs do. My dads parents were originally from Ireland, but moved to England when they were young.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What I was told that the people of Ireland don't celebrate like the Americans do. Corn-beef and Cabbage is Irish American.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have four younger brothers who really enjoyed playing hockey. None of them played with their school or were on a professional team. There were enough kids in the neighborhood where they made up their own team. 

My one brother continue playing hockey even now, he will be 59 in July, with a Senior Hockey Team.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I played hockey at school in the UK. It was the one sport that I really enjoyed. Tennis and badminton I hated, I had terrible co ordination skills and could never hit the ball or shuttlecock.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I wasn't that sport minded I did spent a lot of time in Art Classes but when I reached High School, I didn't have any art classes but took Business Classes. After I graduated I took a semester studying Art.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to watching the Commonwealth Games on the TV next month. They are being held on the Gold Coast, here in Queensland and about three hours drive south from where I live. I don't think we shall venture anywhere near there in our caravan as the roads will be too congested. They are bad enough on normal days. Do you have good roads where you live?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would say we have fairly good roads. I don't care for the freeways but sometimes I do take them. 
The County and City keeps the roads clear whenever we have snow or ice storms. 

I learn to like roundabouts I think they are the best that ever happen to our country. This is fairly new to us maybe the past 10 years they came about by us. The roundabouts seems to keep the traffic moving.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Our local roads are full of potholes, due to all the rain. As fast as council is fixing them, more are appearing.
I prefer the roundabouts to traffic lights. Where I live, it's a small country town and has no traffic lights but has one roundabout. This was very welcome as there was always accidents before with people trying to get out of the shopping centre.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You need to know what lane to be in because you might be in the wrong lane and heading the wrong way. 
I learned that in a hurry, now I always think before I enter one to make sure I'm headed in the right lane.

I think I'm getting a little silly here I guess I'm getting tired. But it is true you need to pay attention.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You hear stories of people going the wrong way around roundabouts though I suppose if you are a foreign visitor, this could be possible.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In America we drive on the left hand side of the road when we went to Ireland my hubby did some of the driving but it was hard to get use to driving on the right hand side. Even when we across the street we looked the wrong way.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I've only ever driven in Australia and the UK. I wouldn't even attempt to drive on the other side of the road as I'm sure I would forget the road rules altogether.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

As I don't drive I have some other news for you, :sm11: 

This hopefully is the Cat we are going to bring into our family if all goes well! He's mother is Russian Blue.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh Joan, he's adorable. Such a sweet little face and by the looks of his fur, he won't shed much. Not like my Colin, his fur is now growing back after his annual summer clip and I'm forever having to move it off the chairs. 
When are you hoping to collect your little sweetie ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Oh Joan, he's adorable. Such a sweet little face and by the looks of his fur, he won't shed much. Not like my Colin, his fur is now growing back after his annual summer clip and I'm forever having to move it off the chairs.
> When are you hoping to collect your little sweetie ?


Probably next week, we met him yesterday and he is lovely. He has a dense coat like a Russian Blue. His mum is a champion cat and escaped when she was on heat and found an admirer somewhere she shouldn't!!!! We will notice a difference with his fur as Poodles don't moult.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Probably next week, we met him yesterday and he is lovely. He has a dense coat like a Russian Blue. His mum is a champion cat and escaped when she was on heat and found an admirer somewhere she shouldn't!!!! We will notice a difference with his fur as Poodles don't moult.


Joan looks the cat is beautiful, not that you will have him for breeding. For sure you will be getting him for companionship.
I think both of you would be very compatible!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Joan, has he got a name yet and how old is he ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

How about his shots?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My cat is an indoor cat only so I don't get any shots for him. I don't know if Joan's cat is an indoor cat too. I think she has gone to bed, it will be approx 10.30pm over in the UK. Nigh night Joan.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I started playing games with Joan then I got a phone call after that my hubby had a early supper. We ate at 4 in the afternoon. He had a meeting tonight so he wanted to eat early because he had to leave early.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

After my visit to the dentist I'm now enjoying a cup of coffee and a banana. I'm watching Antiques Road Trip on TV, do you get that Ann? It's an English show, I love it, also Bargain Hunt.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> After my visit to the dentist I'm now enjoying a cup of coffee and a banana. I'm watching Antiques Road Trip on TV, do you get that Ann? It's an English show, I love it, also Bargain Hunt.


We Watch Antiques road trip and bargain Hunt. Hope your dentist trip was ok!

Our cat is just over a year old and has been called Zorro, but we may change it. We
won't be breeding from him. We will have him vaccinated as he will travel on holiday with us and will have walks out on a harness and lead!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, do you have the cat now?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, do you have the cat now?


No we should be collecting him next week.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> No we should be collecting him next week.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, One thing to look forward to having such a lovable cat. Are you ready for him as far as food, litter box?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> After my visit to the dentist I'm now enjoying a cup of coffee and a banana. I'm watching Antiques Road Trip on TV, do you get that Ann? It's an English show, I love it, also Bargain Hunt.


I know we use to get it on Public TV. I used to watch the Antiques Roadshow but I don't any more.

One show that we are getting reruns on is "A Place Called Home". The final show left us hanging we are wondering if 
they are planning on making any more shows. Did you ever watch that show?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, One thing to look forward to having such a lovable cat. Are you ready for him as far as food, litter box?


Yes everything is ready - it was fun choosing everything right down to his toys!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I bet you can't wait....how exciting!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I bet you can't wait....how exciting!


Yes it is exciting -


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> We Watch Antiques road trip and bargain Hunt. Hope your dentist trip was ok!
> 
> Our cat is just over a year old and has been called Zorro, but we may change it. We
> won't be breeding from him. We will have him vaccinated as he will travel on holiday with us and will have walks out on a harness and lead!


I just needed a scale and clean at the dentist.

I think the name Zorro suits him as it looks a bit like a mask on his face. I would have liked to take Colin on the road with us but he's getting older and I don't think he would enjoy it. My daughters look after him when I'm away so he probably prefers that. He hates going out in the car as that ultimately means a trip to the vets.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We have a mini version of the beast from the east - it's snowing hard and the temperature is down to freezing!! Nasty.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> We have a mini version of the beast from the east - it's snowing hard and the temperature is down to freezing!! Nasty.


Oh No, I can't Believe It...sounds like weather we used to have. Today is a high of 50 degrees and the sun is out. 
Is this part of the Global Warming?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Oh No, I can't Believe It...sounds like weather we used to have. Today is a high of 50 degrees and the sun is out.
> Is this part of the Global Warming?


I don't know but it is still snowing and it's now belong freezing!!! I don't like it one bit. :sm13: :sm15:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your bad weather, I thought it was supposed to be Spring.....
I remember, years ago, my mum sending me a photo from the UK, it was taken in June, at the local park and it looked like a winter wonderland with all the snow.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

By us I remember having snow in May. This year has been a mild one for our area.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

It's stopped snowing now, I hope that's the end of it although it's still freezing.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you don't have to go out Joan.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I hope you don't have to go out Joan.


Not till Tuesday I have to go to see the Doctor - hope it's gone by then.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Not till Tuesday I have to go to see the Doctor - hope it's gone by then.


Yes, I agree, there's nothing worse than trying to negotiate the icy roads. Take care Joan, I'm sure you will be in safe hands with hubby driving. :sm11:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes he'll drop me off as close as he can!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Which day are you picking up Zorro ? Hope you've got a nice warm cosy bed for him.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Which day are you picking up Zorro ? Hope you've got a nice warm cosy bed for him.


We'll make a decision when the weather clears. We'll have a 2/3 round trip to collect him!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> We'll make a decision when the weather clears. We'll have a 2/3 round trip to collect him!


It's a pity you can't meet half way with the foster parent.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> It's a pity you can't meet half way with the foster parent.


She's waiting for a new litter of Russian Blues due this week.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like she is going to have her hands full. I wonder how much she sells the full pedigrees for.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Sounds like she is going to have her hands full. I wonder how much she sells the full pedigrees for.


£850.00!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> £850.00!


Wow, that's about $1200 Aussie dollars. They would have to be indoor cats at that price.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That's about the normal rate over here! It's about £75/£80 to rehome a cat from a rescue centre.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I think Colin was $120 dollars but he had been given various shots and the chip plus ha had been desexed.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, I think Colin was $120 dollars but he had been given various shots and the chip plus ha had been desexed.


Zorro/Simon/Arthur has been neutered and been vaccinated and he is free with just a donation to the Russian Blue Welfare assn. We said we will get him chipped.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That's good news.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan isn't Holland near you, are they getting weather like you are getting? I was wondering about the tulips and daffodils 
will they be all frozen. Doesn't Spring early by you?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't know if the weather is same way in Holland - our weather is not normally so cold this late in the year. Last Friday was a lovely day the temp. went to 57F but today it didn't get above freezing and snowed all day.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Don't know if the weather is same way in Holland - our weather is not normally so cold this late in the year. Last Friday was a lovely day the temp. went to 57F but today it didn't get above freezing and snowed all day.


off to bed now 'night 'night Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> off to bed now 'night 'night Ann.


Sweet Dreams


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have been to collect our new cat! He is currently alternating between hiding and exploring. :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I have been to collect our new cat! He is currently alternating between hiding and exploring. :sm11:


Oh so much Fun, Joan sounds like your cat will keep you physical fit watching over him.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news Joan. I'm sure he will settle into his new home quickly.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

He seems a lot happier today, last night he got behind the washing machin e. He is now officially called Nikolai!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nikolai now how did you come up with that name?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Nikolai now how did you come up with that name?


Well he was conceived on Boxing day - hence St Nicholas - his mother is a Russian Blue therefore Nikolai rather than Nicholas. A bit convoluted but everyone here likes it! Here he today having a nap


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, I love that pose. It's not taken Nikolai long to fit in has it ? He really is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Do I ever like the almost zig zag looking fur, Nikolai is a beautiful looking cat. He sure took a liking to his new home. 
I can see already he has given you a lot of comfort.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Oh, I love that pose. It's not taken Nikolai long to fit in has it ? He really is a gorgeous boy.


And it looks like he's already "bagsed" that comfy chair for himself. :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unfortunately that chair is our daughters when she is home!! But he seems to enjoy a lap as an alternative! 

His fur is an interesting pattern considering his mother was blue and his father was white with a few black spots.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I love the way he's got his hind leg, draped over the arm of the chair. So chilled out. Has he been living with his mother or at a foster home ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

He has been living in a private house with five or six female Russian Blues. :sm11: There are now five more living there as five kittens were born yesterday!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan are you settling for one or will you be going back for a second cat?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan are you settling for one or will you be going back for a second cat?


No we will be just having one, Ann. We've always had dogs or cats in pairs while were younger but now we think one is enough! :sm11: I am at home most of the time and we will take him with us on holiday.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I know with my hubby and I thought about getting another dog. But the furthest it got we have each other to take care of and that seems like enough. It is always nice to have a pet but then we need to take care of it. I don't know if I have the energy to do that. 

We took care of our one GD more or less since she was born. She is now 7 years old, she still wants to come over as often as possible. We will have her during Easter Break (Thurs & Friday of next week) Sat. we will be having everyone over. Our three kids & spouses plus the five grandchildren. Easter Sunday will be a Day of Rest for us. 

What are your Easter plans?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I know with my hubby and I thought about getting another dog. But the furthest it got we have each other to take care of and that seems like enough. It is always nice to have a pet but then we need to take care of it. I don't know if I have the energy to do that.
> 
> We took care of our one GD more or less since she was born. She is now 7 years old, she still wants to come over as often as possible. We will have her during Easter Break (Thurs & Friday of next week) Sat. we will be having everyone over. Our three kids & spouses plus the five grandchildren. Easter Sunday will be a Day of Rest for us.
> 
> What are your Easter plans?


Sounds as though you will be busy Ann, we are just a small family and will see our daughter.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We are babysitting our nearly three year old GS today. We are taking his Easter gifts today as we won't get to see him over Easter. We are also taking some of our sons old toys which we had stored away, son is 38 ....and no, I'm not a hoarder. I just thought they would come in handy one day 
There's some duplo bricks, masters of the universe figures, transformers and heaps of little cars.....amongst other things. I can imagine my son will get to have lots of fun too playing with them.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> We are babysitting our nearly three year old GS today. We are taking his Easter gifts today as we won't get to see him over Easter. We are also taking some of our sons old toys which we had stored away, son is 38 ....and no, I'm not a hoarder. I just thought they would come in handy one day
> There's some duplo bricks, masters of the universe figures, transformers and heaps of little cars.....amongst other things. I can imagine my son will get to have lots of fun too playing with them.


Sue, what a great idea, while your son is remembrancing he can still fun with his son.

Saturday I'm planning on coloring eggs with the grandkids, will you be coloring any eggs?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I've got a confession Ann, I've never coloured eggs. We did the blowing out the egg contents and painting the shell, years ago. Also, used hard boiled eggs and decorated them but I've never dyed them.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We've coloured eggs in the past and made chocolate Easter eggs from moulds. I've not even seen a chocolate egg this year.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easter eggs have been in our supermarkets since just after Christmas. I'm fed up of seeing them now. We've also had hot cross buns since early new year, I don't mind those though as I enjoy a spicy bun now and then.
Hubby and I are waiting for my son and his partner to get home from their night out then we can go home to bed. We are both shattered. I had forgotten how exhausting it was to look after little ones. Plus, they have a Devon or cornish Rex cat who kept getting under my feet, every time I went into the kitchen.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I haven't been in a supermarket probably since we were away last October. Dave does all the grocery shopping, he takes a list and phones for any queries or makes an executive decision!!!!

Nikolai hasn't got under my feet so far, hope it stays that way. 

Have a good sleep, sweet dreams if you've already gone! :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I haven't been in a supermarket probably since we were away last October. Dave does all the grocery shopping, he takes a list and phones for any queries or makes an executive decision!!!!
> 
> Nikolai hasn't got under my feet so far, hope it stays that way.
> 
> Have a good sleep, sweet dreams if you've already gone! :sm11:


Joan you would be lost without Dave, sounds like a Good Man!

Sue, I blew out a few eggs that the chicken had already colored (blue I believe) I need to dig those out. 
Easter is only a week away.

I was in the grocery store today from Christmas, Valentine and Easter candy. The Holidays were too close together this year. 
Unless time flies that quickly. :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes he is good - I was medically retired from work and Dave retired to be my carer!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

All three of us are so lucky to have wonderful men by our sides. There's so much in the news these days concerning domestic violence and it seems to be getting worse. Drugs and alcohol abuse are the bane of society, I don't understand why people get involved, knowing the risks of addiction. 
Sorry for the rant Joan and Ann. :-(


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> All three of us are so lucky to have wonderful men by our sides. There's so much in the news these days concerning domestic violence and it seems to be getting worse. Drugs and alcohol abuse are the bane of society, I don't understand why people get involved, knowing the risks of addiction.
> Sorry for the rant Joan and Ann. :-(


You rant away Sue, doesn't upset me.

Did we choose well or did they? We met when I was 16 and he was 17! We've been married 53 years!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> You rant away Sue, doesn't upset me.
> 
> Did we choose well or did they? We met when I was 16 and he was 17! We've been married 53 years!


Wow, Joan the two of you should know each other very well by now :sm02: Soul Mates for Life!

Art and I met when we were 26 and 22. Art just came home from the Viet Nam War even though he was never there. 
He was stationed in Thailand for over a year. He was drafted after graduating from college which gave him a higher rank. 
His job in the Army started out being in Military Police then when he went to Thailand he drove around the officers. 
41 years of Marriage


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan I'm going have to leave now ...it's time for us to go to Church. I might be back around 3 this afternoon which will be your night time.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had good intentions today but got home from Church made lunch. Forgot about going to the pool and picking up. 
I finished a scarf done in Superwash Cascade Yarn in a lace knit the color is a light pink. This will be a Easter gift for someone I known on KP for a long time. She doesn't come on very often but we do keep in touch with each other through the years.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your scarf sounds lovely Ann, lucky friend. Can you show us a photo?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Your scarf sounds lovely Ann, lucky friend. Can you show us a photo?


I don't feel like getting out the camera. But is a picture of the scarf that I made for the swap. I also met Jeanne a year ago through the swaps. Maryrose made me the Irish doily and she liked the scarf that I gave Jeanne so I'm making her one. Maryrose's scarf is being made with different yarn and will be a light pink but the same pattern.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-523588-1.html


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That's very pretty Ann. I like the design.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That's a very pretty scarf Ann, I like knitting lace I get bored when knitting something plain. I must try to get going again, I haven't knitted since I broke my finger.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I made an Easter bunny facecloth for my little grandson. That's the first thing I've made in ages so I was pretty chuffed with myself. Now the weather is a bit cooler, I'm inclined to pick up my needles again.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, I was making the granny dishcloth starting out with scrubby yarn and ended up with a bunny. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-dishcloth


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've knitted many dish cloths and face cloths but I've never tried a motif. I usually knit various basket weave patterns.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My favorite thing was doing dishcloths now I started doing the key-hole scarfs. I enjoy doing anything with lace if it's a small project. I started doing the scarves because I have yarn to use up. In my life time I think I made a total of three sweaters. Sweaters takes too much time and figuring...too much like work.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Sue, I was making the granny dishcloth starting out with scrubby yarn and ended up with a bunny.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-dishcloth


That's a cute pattern Ann. The pattern that I used is called A Tail of Two Bunnies. Sorry, I don't know how to do links.
I like the way the patterns take shape when you are knitting them though I have to concentrate and can't be talking at the same time.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> That's a cute pattern Ann. The pattern that I used is called A Tail of Two Bunnies. Sorry, I don't know how to do links.
> I like the way the patterns take shape when you are knitting them though I have to concentrate and can't be talking at the same time.


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=a%20Tail%20of%20two%20bunnies&page=1&sort=best&view=captioned_thumb

Is this the bunny cloth you made with the face? They are cute, what color did you make for your GS?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I made the actual rabbit shape, not the face. The bibs are nice too aren't they ? I used 10ply Bendigo Woolen mills cotton in a lovely daffodil colour. My grandson used the cloth in the bath when I was babysitting him.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't have any little ones to knit for, maybe I'll follow a chart and make myself a face cloth. I don't usually use a pattern.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I've made a few plain dishcloths too, they are great for using as a hot pad to put dishes on.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My husband won't use any other face cloths since I started making them - I use 

Patons 100% Mercerised Cotton DK.

I also make fingertip towels for the kitchen in DK dishcloth cotton.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In my opinion I think cotton should be used only for cloths or towels. I try using them in children garments and they didn't hold up very well.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> In my opinion I think cotton should be used only for cloths or towels. I try using them in children garments and they didn't hold up very well.


I knitted myself a cardigan in cotton but it went "bobbly" after wearing it a couple times. I think it had low synthetic content so didn't stretch.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan did you ever knit with linen?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan did you ever knit with linen?


no I've never fancied the idea. I've made socks with Bamboo.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> no I've never fancied the idea. I've made socks with Bamboo.


I have bamboo yarn how did you like your socks? I still have to knit with the bamboo.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

It machine washed very well and kept it's shape but I found there is no warmth in it!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> It machine washed very well and kept it's shape but I found there is no warmth in it!


I made a pair of slippers out of alpaca, they were really warm. Dummy me I threw them in a delicate cycle, the slippers felted where I couldn't wear them. I had leather soles on the bottom. I took these slippers to my knitting group and started taking off the soles when one of the knitters was watching me. She said wait a minute can I try those slippers on, they fitted her. She always compliments me on the warmth of her new slippers. One's Lost Another's Gain.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I made a pair of slippers out of alpaca, they were really warm. Dummy me I threw them in a delicate cycle, the slippers felted where I couldn't wear them. I had leather soles on the bottom. I took these slippers to my knitting group and started taking off the soles when one of the knitters was watching me. She said wait a minute can I try those slippers on, they fitted her. She always compliments me on the warmth of her new slippers. One's Lost Another's Gain.


I've never tried alpaca, mostly I stick to wool for socks with acrylic top. Wool on my ankles will drive my insane. My feet are the only part of me that will take wool. It's a shame you lost your slippers.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> It machine washed very well and kept it's shape but I found there is no warmth in it!


I'm glad you told me about bamboo, I will have to make something with it that doesn't need warmth.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't like cotton yarn for clothes. I made a summer top, a few years back and it went baggy. It was a total waste of all my time and effort. I think it was a Patons brand cotton yarn and was designed for the pattern that I was knitting.
I'm not game to try other cotton brands for knitting tops, infact I don't enjoy knitting garments other than smaller projects.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, I ordered some of your shampoo that you use with coconut oil. My hubby and my hair get dry out during the winter months. 
I used it the other day, my hair is soooo slick and shining. I'm glad I saw what you posted.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That's great news Ann. I love the shampoo and my hair has really benefited from it. I used to have a thinning spot, right at the back of my crown and now, the hair has filled out and the bald looking spot has disappeared. As well as the shampoo, I use the conditioner and their Dry Styling Oil. It says on the label, ultra-lightweight. Hydrates dry, brittle hair and smoothies frizz. Adds shine. It's also infused with Biotin. You can use it on damp or dry hair, I normally wait until my hair is naturally nearly dry then I spray before blow drying. I've just noticed its made in Canada, you can probably buy it from your stores in the US.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought the shampoo and conditioner off Amazon. My hubby is starting to get a slight bald spot in back of his head. 
This will be a miracle for him if his hair fills in.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I bought the shampoo and conditioner off Amazon. My hubby is starting to get a slight bald spot in back of his head.
> This will be a miracle for him if his hair fills in.


They do say that miracles can happen, Ann!! :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, How are things with you? Has Nikolai got adjusted to his new home?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We took him to the Vet yesterday to be micro-chipped and vaccinated. He was very well behaved and we were quite proud of him. He's been a bit quiet and sleepy today. Probably a reaction to yesterday. 

He seems to be settling in though and eats well, he miaows when he wants feeding!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, does he ever cuddle next to you? His fur looks sooo very soft.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

He does cuddly up sometimes and his fur is very thick and soft!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tomorrow night I will be buying my Easter Ham. What will you be having for Easter dinner?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't made any plans yet possibly a fish pie.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you have your own recipe for fish pie, I never had that before. I do like fish, we had fish last night for supper.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just salmon, haddock and prawns in a cheese sauce covered in mashed potato sprinkled with grated cheese.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Just salmon, haddock and prawns in a cheese sauce covered in mashed potato sprinkled with grated cheese.


That really sounds good, around here we make it like shepherd's pie adding hamburger. I could eat fish every day a week. 
We usually have fish once a week. Fish can get expensive by us. These days hamburger isn't cheap any more either.

Need to go I have a funeral service to attend this evening. See you tomorrow maybe if I don't have a Happy Easter.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter to you Ann,


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ooh Joan, your fish pie sounds divine. I love haddock but unfortunately can't buy it in Oz. Good to hear Nikolai has settled in well and he isn't missing the female kitties that he was living with.
Ann, I've been using the shampoo for a few weeks now so tell hubby to be patient in regards to his wee bald spot. 
It may be that my hair is fuller now so I don't notice my thinning spot. I think the biotin is supposed to be good for hair.
Hope your ham turns out well.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Ooh Joan, your fish pie sounds divine. I love haddock but unfortunately can't buy it in Oz. Good to hear Nikolai has settled in well and he isn't missing the female kitties that he was living with.
> Ann, I've been using the shampoo for a few weeks now so tell hubby to be patient in regards to his wee bald spot.
> It may be that my hair is fuller now so I don't notice my thinning spot. I think the biotin is supposed to be good for hair.
> Hope your ham turns out well.


I only used the shampoo on Monday and today is Wed. Art can't believe how nice my hair is. I'm satisfied with the feel of it almost like silk. Art will be using the shampoo tomorrow along with the conditioner. I told him it usually takes awhile before we really knows how well it will really be.

The reason why I wanted to try the shampoo in the first place. Last summer one of the swimming instructors gave me her homemade lotion made out of cocoa butter, cake of cocoa oil and bee wax. She gave me some to try it out on my GD who has eczema. Gracie will never let me touch her with the lotion. For years I always got a rash under my bra line. It was bad and one day I decided to try the homemade lotion. I put it on at night for a couple of nights until the rash went away. I never had that rash since and that was last summer. This past Winter my sister was complaining about her hands being so raw. She said she tried various lotions and nothing seem to work. I told her to try my lotion. She used all of the lotion in my small jar and her hands did clear up. Now I need to get the ingredients and make some more lotion. I was told you mix this in a crock pot using a liner.

When I read about your shampoo I was thinking about the lotion. I'm not sorry I bought the shampoo but it doesn't have the same ingredients as the lotion.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I would be interested in the recipe too Ann as I get a rash under my bra, always in summer. I have to resort to a cortisone cream but yours sounds much nicer. I usually don't wear a bra at home, if I'm wearing one of my kaftans or sarong. You have to keep that a secret Ann.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I would be interested in the recipe too Ann as I get a rash under my bra, always in summer. I have to resort to a cortisone cream but yours sounds much nicer. I usually don't wear a bra at home, if I'm wearing one of my kaftans or sarong. You have to keep that a secret Ann.


I think we all have the same problem. I sometimes go bra-less but when I was taken ill recently I had an ECG from the ambulance crew in the Vets waiting room and I was bra-less. A bit embarrassing in front of other folk.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I think we all have the same problem. I sometimes go bra-less but when I was taken ill recently I had an ECG from the ambulance crew in the Vets waiting room and I was bra-less. A bit embarrassing in front of other folk.


Oh Joan, I can understand you feeling embarrassed but you would probably have needed to take your bra off anyway. I know whenever I've needed an ECG, I've had to. Did the ambulance crew put a blanket over you during the exam ?
At least you are ok after your ordeal. :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Oh Joan, I can understand you feeling embarrassed but you would probably have needed to take your bra off anyway. I know whenever I've needed an ECG, I've had to. Did the ambulance crew put a blanket over you during the exam ?
> At least you are ok after your ordeal. :sm24:


No, I had to sort of hold my jumper over myself! I had another ECG when i got to the Hospital but that was in a private room. Yes I'm ok now but a recent blood test showed low sodium and have another one scheduled in a month or so. Meanwhile I've been adding salt to my coffee, I don't like much on my food!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That's a good excuse to eat some salted peanuts or potato chips/crisps. If only they didn't have so many calories. I've not heard of putting salt in coffee though I hear some people now put butter in their coffee.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I should have added, I'm trying to build up my iron levels without resorting to iron tablets. My recent blood tests showed I'm deficient in iron. Not sure why, the doctor had me do stool samples, to make sure I wasn't losing blood internally but they came back clear. I was supposed to donate blood on Monday at the Red Cross donor mobile bus but had to cancel the appointment. I like to donate every three months so maybe I need to give it a break, the lady at the Red Cross said I need to wait 6 months and see if I'm ok then.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I should have added, I'm trying to build up my iron levels without resorting to iron tablets. My recent blood tests showed I'm deficient in iron. Not sure why, the doctor had me do stool samples, to make sure I wasn't losing blood internally but they came back clear. I was supposed to donate blood on Monday at the Red Cross donor mobile bus but had to cancel the appointment. I like to donate every three months so maybe I need to give it a break, the lady at the Red Cross said I need to wait 6 months and see if I'm ok then.


The salt doesn't taste in coffee but it is said to improve bitter coffee! I don't salted nuts or crisps, I watch what used to be my waistline!! :sm09:

What do you eat to boost iron? I can't give blood because I've had a transfusion.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The recipe for the Lotion: Use a crock pot with a liner, melt down cocoa butter, cake of cocoa oil and bee wax. Mix these ingredients together. I didn't make it but I need the ingred. and have some ready for this summer, usually when I will break out. What I read about bee wax it keeps the moisture from leaving the body. 

Susan, I wish I could give blood but my doctor said definitely not. Art gives blood regularly (O Positive) He says he always feel better afterwards Giving blood gets rid of the old so the body can generate the new.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe Ann, I need to gather the ingredients. Probably the health food shop will have them. 
I'm 0 Positive blood too. I've been donating blood, on and off for years so I was a bit disappointed that I couldn't this time. I'm trying to increase a bit more meat in my diet though I'm not a big meat lover.
I bought some iron infused water sachets from the pharmacy. They are from 100% natural liquid iron supplement from Trefriw Wells in North Wales. Do you know of them Joan ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The only time I was low on Iron was when I was pregnant. Doesn't broccoli and leafy veg. have iron? I know liver does, I do like fried liver with onions. I don't make too often but I do like it.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I do eat a lot of green leafy veg but I'm afraid I can't cope with offal. Too many memories of mums steak and kidney pie, liver and dads favourite .....tripe. Eewww....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, I do eat a lot of green leafy veg but I'm afraid I can't cope with offal. Too many memories of mums steak and kidney pie, liver and dads favourite .....tripe. Eewww....


When I saw tripe which something else than what I saw thinking of.

http://www.olsenssausageshoppe.com/product_078f97c16979/
Did you ever have Belgium Tripp? It tasted really good because I do like cabbage.

Here is the story Art and I were up North. We ended up stopping at a grocery store that had Belgium Tripp, I knew of it because people that I worked with always said it was so good. We kept the meat in a cooler with ice in our hotel room. In the morning I emptied the melted ice and was planning on getting fresh ice for the ride home. In the mean time Art wanted to go for breakfast. 
When we return to our room Art and I couldn't figure out what was rotten. The smell like a dirty diaper when a baby was teething. It was the Belgium Tripp now I know when they say by pass the smell but the sausages are really good. Anyone who had them know exactly what I'm talking about
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've never heard of it, Ann. Sounds good if there was a vegetarian version, I love cabbage. the nearest I've had sausage made with quorn and leek It's surprising how much food has a vegetarian version these days! When we we're in Scotland we have veggie haggis.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, I forgot that you were a Vegetarian. Today is Good Friday (no meat for me today) For breakfast we had eggs over easy and toast. Can you eat eggs?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, I forgot that you were a Vegetarian. Today is Good Friday (no meat for me today) For breakfast we had eggs over easy and toast. Can you eat eggs?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes we eat eggs and dairy it's generally Vegans that don't. We also eat fish - Pesco Veggie


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> yes we eat eggs and dairy it's generally Vegans that don't. We also eat fish - Pesco Veggie


Sounds like good protein you are taking in your diet. I might be able to eat that way. Very Healthy for a person!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We do our best - eating lots of veg and fruit!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm with you I never get tired of fresh fruit and veg. Lots of Water


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I drink only drink water, oat milk, roobois caffeine free tea and decaffeinated coffee.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I like flavor water once in awhile for a chance.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I be doing with caffeine it keeps me awake at night!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I need to limit my coffee even though I like it to a half cup a day.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you you eat much meat Ann?

I'm off to bed now, 'night 'night!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Night, Joan 

I do eat meat but I do prefer fish and cheese for my protein.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We had veggie pizza for dinner last night ( Good Friday ). Tonight, we are having dinner with my eldest son and his partner, she has just turned 40. We will get to meet her extended family too.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

How old is your son? 
My oldest son's partner is 8 years older than him. They are very compatible, but no grandchildren from them. 
Our two girls gave us the grandchildren. My oldest daughter's daughter we see real often ever since she was born.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

My eldest son will be 39 in July and the other son will be 36 in July. How time flies. I don't think the younger one and his wife are wanting a family, they already have their furbabies, a cute Cavalier King Charles and a Burmese cat.
My daughters are 30 and 26 and both still live at home. The eldest isn't a social butterfly and spends her free time with her hens. My youngest is gay but hasn't a partner, I feel she needs to spread her wings as we live in a smallish town and there aren't many places to meet other gay people.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

My daughter is 49, she has a long term partner but they don't live together. She spends her time between staying with us and staying with him. She looking to get a job near him but it's not easy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My youngest daughter decided not to join this Easter. Today (Saturday) I was suppose to have the families come over. The weather is raining and ruins the Easter hunt. My GD who is 7 along with our neighbor girl who is also 7 spent the night here last night. Later today there will be a Easter give-away of eggs at the community center because of the rain it was cancel in the park. 

My Easter this year (Saturday) will have my GD, her Mother, and the two neighborhood kids. The ages of the neighborhood kids are 7 and 5. The two neighborhood kids are here often when my GD is here very well behaved kids. I won't be having a house full like I was going to have begin with but I will have just enough to have a nice get together.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

There will be just Dave and I plus the cat this Easter! The weather hasn't been nice here - too much rain.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> There will be just Dave and I plus the cat this Easter! The weather hasn't been nice here - too much rain.


Easter Sunday will be Art & I. We are Blessed that we have our Love of our Lives with Us on this Most Holy Season.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I think I will need a lie in tomorrow, I'm not used to going out for the evening. Hubby and I had a lovely time though, meeting Kristys family, there was such a lot of them. We only have a small family here in Australia with most of mine and hubby's in England and Scotland. It's 11.45 PM and I don't feel tired enough to sleep, must have been the coffee I had earlier. Happy Easter Joan and Ann.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter Sue and Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I think I will need a lie in tomorrow, I'm not used to going out for the evening. Hubby and I had a lovely time though, meeting Kristys family, there was such a lot of them. We only have a small family here in Australia with most of mine and hubby's in England and Scotland. It's 11.45 PM and I don't feel tired enough to sleep, must have been the coffee I had earlier. Happy Easter Joan and Ann.


I will join you for a lie in tomorrow, right now I'm tired after having the three kids today even though they were really Good.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Our cat woke us at 6.30 this morning, meowing at the bedroom door. Hubby got up and fed him and I went back to sleep. Hubby can survive on less hours than me which works out well for me. He was in the garage when I finally woke at 9am, sorting through stuff that he's getting rid of. It looks so neat and tidy in there now.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Our cat woke us at 6.30 this morning, meowing at the bedroom door. Hubby got up and fed him and I went back to sleep. Hubby can survive on less hours than me which works out well for me. He was in the garage when I finally woke at 9am, sorting through stuff that he's getting rid of. It looks so neat and tidy in there now.


When will you be going to the Market with all your stuff?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> When will you be going to the Market with all your stuff?


We are hoping to go when the weather improves. We've had about 2 or 3 weeks of rain and, as both markets are outdoors, it makes it impossible. We've got so much stuff that we will have to sell it over a couple of weeks ( at least ). I'm getting quite excited about it, I only hope I don't get sellers remorse on the day and start squirrelling things back into our house. :sm12: 
I've still got a lot of my stuff to sort through yet, I seem to have things stored in all parts of the house.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pray you have a nice day and bring out all the people with *Big Billfolds*
It seems like when the weather changes people will come out just to shop because they were tired of being shut in. 
With us it's winter going into spring weather (People get Spring Fever)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, that's true and I like to think a lot of our stuff is good quality and not tat. We're open to haggling though, that's the fun of selling at the markets. 
We had a really wet Easter and I feel for all the families who came here to the Sunshine Coast for their Easter break. Especially the campers in their tents. Here around the paddocks the ground is very wet and muddy and even our steer Billy is having trouble walking in some areas. We need a few days of sunshine to dry everywhere up. I hate the smell of mud.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Seems as though it's wet everywhere it's raining here. That's better than the snow we were forecast!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you seen any spring bulbs flowering yet Joan ? I hope the snow keeps away and that you soon have some lovely spring sunshine.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Have you seen any spring bulbs flowering yet Joan ? I hope the snow keeps away and that you soon have some lovely spring sunshine.


There are daffodils and crocuses in spite of the weather


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> There are daffodils and crocuses in spite of the weather


I love spring flowers, I have jonquils in my garden. They always emerge in winter and have gone by spring. Must be the global warming !


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I love spring flowers, I have jonquils in my garden. They always emerge in winter and have gone by spring. Must be the global warming !


Don't what's happening to the weather - we don't normally get snow after the beginning of January this far south. We've seen fresh snow on the mountain tops in Scotland in May though!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

The odd weather seems to be occurring everywhere.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

The worlds gone mad! Good job we are still sane ( at least I think we are) :sm11: :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

The Commonwealth Games are starting this week and I hope there won't be any incidents. Already a couple have been arrested in Brisbane, they had an explosives device in their car. It's not known yet where they were going, Brisbane isn't that far from the Games venue on the Gold Coast. I'm sure that security will be extremely tight at the venue.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> The Commonwealth Games are starting this week and I hope there won't be any incidents. Already a couple have been arrested in Brisbane, they had an explosives device in their car. It's not known yet where they were going, Brisbane isn't that far from the Games venue on the Gold Coast. I'm sure that security will be extremely tight at the venue.


Sport isn't what it once was when "politics" comes into it.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Sport isn't what it once was when "politics" comes into it.


And cheating like our Australian cricket team did, or should I say the Captain, Vice Captain and another player who tried ball tampering. We are all in shock and disbelief that they thought they would get away with it, let alone attempt it.
They will never live it down and unfortunately, it will go down in cricket history. :sm25:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> And cheating like our Australian cricket team did, or should I say the Captain, Vice Captain and another player who tried ball tampering. We are all in shock and disbelief that they thought they would get away with it, let alone attempt it.
> They will never live it down and unfortunately, it will go down in cricket history. :sm25:


Good sportsmanship doesn't exist now! A lot of it has too much money involved in it.

On a happier note the rain has stopped - maybe it will get a bit warmer soon.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It's still grey and overcast here with plenty of rain during the night.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We are suppose to get a snow storm tonight into Wed. I got Fooled I thought Spring was here for a moment. :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

It's designed to keep you on your toes. Keep that shovel handy Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Exercise, I know


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good excuse to stay home and knit too.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Excuse to clean up the craft room, it's almost looks like a hoarder can't walk into the room.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You may find things you were looking for. That's what happens to me when I'm doing a big tidy up.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> You may find things you were looking for. That's what happens to me when I'm doing a big tidy up.


Same with me!

I'm hoping for some brighter weather - it's a bit warmer but where is the Sun have you got it?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We finally got some sun today....whoopee!
I'm hoping it will dry up all the smelly mud around the garden and paddocks.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> We finally got some sun today....whoopee!
> I'm hoping it will dry up all the smelly mud around the garden and paddocks.


Just dreary overcast here and rain is forecast!

Off out this afternoon to see my podiatrist, a pampering and a good natter.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ooh Joan, I hate anyone touching my feet, I'm very ticklish.
I see women in these nail salons having their feet soaking in foot spas and I have to look away. Especially when I see some feet being worked on.....shiver shiver.
Enjoy your time at the podiatrist, will you be getting your toe nails clipped? I've just remembered, hubby is going to the podiatrist tomorrow. Being a diabetic he has to get his feet checked regularly.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Ooh Joan, I hate anyone touching my feet, I'm very ticklish.
> I see women in these nail salons having their feet soaking in foot spas and I have to look away. Especially when I see some feet being worked on.....shiver shiver.
> Enjoy your time at the podiatrist, will you be getting your toe nails clipped? I've just remembered, hubby is going to the podiatrist tomorrow. Being a diabetic he has to get his feet checked regularly.


I only go mainly to have my nails clipped!! Skin softened. My feet are very ticklish too!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Same with me!
> 
> I'm hoping for some brighter weather - it's a bit warmer but where is the Sun have you got it?


We sure don't have it, Snow storm is coming and it's cold outside.

I need to leave the house to go and vote today. My son who works here will be spending the night. 
He doesn't spend the night, he might not make it to work on Wed. due to the storm. He lives 30 miles away from his job and us.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> We sure don't have it, Snow storm is coming and it's cold outside.
> 
> I need to leave the house to go and vote today. My son who works here will be spending the night.
> He doesn't spend the night, he might not make it to work on Wed. due to the storm. He lives 30 miles away from his job and us.


Good luck to your son. Did you get to vote?

We had a glimpse of the sun this afternoon and the temperature went up to 14C/57F maybe Spring really is around the corner!! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Can't wait for Spring. Can't wait to see the lilac and tulips in bloom.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Can't wait for Spring. Can't wait to see the lilac and tulips in bloom.


Do you have daffodils and snowdrops Ann?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We do have daffodils, I don't know about snowdrops but we have lily of the valley which is a ground flower. 

I don't grow flowers any more except for house plants and plants that I can grow on the deck. My hubby wants a clean swipe of the lawn when he cuts it. I can't really bend down on the ground any more I just enjoy everyone else's flowers.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> We do have daffodils, I don't know about snowdrops but we have lily of the valley which is a ground flower.
> 
> I don't grow flowers any more except for house plants and plants that I can grow on the deck. My hubby wants a clean swipe of the lawn when he cuts it. I can't really bend down on the ground any more I just enjoy everyone else's flowers.


I love Lily of the valley. My late Mother had loads of them in her garden and always picked me a bunch for my birthday! Happy days.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan is your Birthday in the Spring?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan is your Birthday in the Spring?


It's in May, Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wishing you Lots of Flowers for your May Birthday!

Also, you wishing beautiful warm breezes, not like the weather we are having now the chill breeze that just goes right through you. 
I really have to go and vote before the storm hits us. See you in about an half hour, if you are still around.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Wishing you Lots of Flowers for your May Birthday!
> 
> Also, you wishing beautiful warm breezes, not like the weather we are having now the chill breeze that just goes right through you.
> I really have to go and vote before the storm hits us. See you in about an half hour, if you are still around.


Thank for my good wishes - do we ever really get over losing our Mothers?

Vote for the right one! See you later!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was closer to my Dad than my Mother. Yet I still do think of my Mother. I think my Mother and I were too much alike that I would rebel against her and did the opposite of what she wanted me to do. On the other hand I felt I was Daddy's little girl even though I had one sister and four brothers.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I was closer to my Dad than my Mother. Yet I still do think of my Mother. I think my Mother and I were too much alike that I would rebel against her and did the opposite of what she wanted me to do. On the other hand I felt I was Daddy's little girl even though I had one sister and four brothers.


I don't remember my Dad as I was only 18 months when he died. I was my maternal Grandad's special girl though!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Brain Candy: Joan so you are Sally Brown who has a crush on Linus (Me) never wavers. 

For some reason that really hit me so Funny :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guess what ? It's raining again here on the so called Sunshine Coast. Just when things were beginning to dry up outside. Hubby has gone to the podiatrist and I'm having some green seedless grapes with my breakfast, they are so sweet. Colin the cat is sat staring at me, he's a right so and so at mealtimes and practically begs like a dog.
It's my birthday on Friday the sixth, another year gone so quickly. We will be catching up with the family on Saturday.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Susan...do you remember what year you were born? 

I might have time to send out a Birthday card if only I knew your address. Send a pm


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Ann for your good wishes. I was born in 1952 and it doesn't seem THAT long ago. I was born at home and when my mum went into labour, dad had to jump on his bicycle to go and fetch the midwife. The midwife also rode a bike, a bit like the TV series, Call the Midwife. I was apparently born at 6pm on a Sunday, just as the church bells, across the road were ringing. Growing up, it was a bit spooky, living right across the road from the church and the graveyard. It was great though to see the beautiful brides on their wedding day. 
I don't think a birthday card would reach me in time Ann, it can take two or three days for local mail some days.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope you have a Happy, Sunny Birthday!!

I grew up opposite a Primary/Junior school. The entrance to the Junior school was opposite our house, no excuses for being late!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Joan. That would have been very handy, living opposite your school. Did you go home for lunch ?
How is Nikolai enjoying his new home ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Thanks Joan. That would have been very handy, living opposite your school. Did you go home for lunch ?
> How is Nikolai enjoying his new home ?


As Mum was a widow she worked as a playground assistant and had a free lunch so I had school lunch too! Quite good meals they were too!

Nikolai has settled in well, we've had him two weeks today. He has places he likes to sleep and he plays now!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> As Mum was a widow she worked as a playground assistant and had a free lunch so I had school lunch too! Quite good meals they were too!
> 
> Nikolai has settled in well, we've had him two weeks today. He has places he likes to sleep and he plays now!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Thanks Ann for your good wishes. I was born in 1952 and it doesn't seem THAT long ago. I was born at home and when my mum went into labour, dad had to jump on his bicycle to go and fetch the midwife. The midwife also rode a bike, a bit like the TV series, Call the Midwife. I was apparently born at 6pm on a Sunday, just as the church bells, across the road were ringing. Growing up, it was a bit spooky, living right across the road from the church and the graveyard. It was great though to see the beautiful brides on their wedding day.
> I don't think a birthday card would reach me in time Ann, it can take two or three days for local mail some days.
> Thanks anyway.


Susan, I found your story most interesting and funny. I don't remember much about my birth except it was a Very Hot July Day. 
Your Mother was able to have you even though they had to use bicycles. Do you imagine if it was raining? The midwife 
must have been physical fit to ride her bike fast and be there to help delivery a baby. How many babies did your Mother have like this? I was telling Art about how you were born. It was bad enough he had to take me to the hospital. I can't imagine me lying there screaming "Hurry Up, the Baby is Coming". 
I love Europe but a person needs to be physical fit to really enjoy the country. I'm glad I went to Ireland and Czech Republic when I was able to climb and walk. I mean Walk, I'm afraid I won't be able to do it anymore.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> As Mum was a widow she worked as a playground assistant and had a free lunch so I had school lunch too! Quite good meals they were too!
> 
> Nikolai has settled in well, we've had him two weeks today. He has places he likes to sleep and he plays now!


Joan, if I lived across the street from the school I might have been able to catch a few extra winks. I love sleeping in the morning. 
In my case my Dad took me to school in the morning. I lived a mile and half away from school. Only a slight stretch of the leg. :sm06: I did walk home at night carrying my books.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, if I lived across the street from the school I might have been able to catch a few extra winks. I love sleeping in the morning.
> In my case my Dad took me to school in the morning. I lived a mile and half away from school. Only a slight stretch of the leg. :sm06: I did walk home at night carrying my books.


When I went to Grammar (senior) School I walked about a mile and a quarter each way.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

No wonder we could keep our figure back then, walking is suppose to be a great exercise. I used to ride my bike until I had my knee replacement now I can't do that anymore. I did try but my balance wasn't there after the knee replacement.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> No wonder we could keep our figure back then, walking is suppose to be a great exercise. I used to ride my bike until I had my knee replacement now I can't do that anymore. I did try but my balance wasn't there after the knee replacement.


I walked for miles when I was younger, I've never had a driving license. When Dave was at work it was public transport or walk! I walked a five mile round trip quite regularly pushing the pram.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I walked for miles when I was younger, I've never had a driving license. When Dave was at work it was public transport or walk! I walked a five mile round trip quite regularly pushing the pram.


I used to love pushing the stroller from stop to stop. I would go to the post office, grocery store, and library.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I used to love pushing the stroller from stop to stop. I would go to the post office, grocery store, and library.


It's what we used to do back then. I was very slim then.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The older we get we must learn to eat less not the same as we did in the past.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Susan, I found your story most interesting and funny. I don't remember much about my birth except it was a Very Hot July Day.
> Your Mother was able to have you even though they had to use bicycles. Do you imagine if it was raining? The midwife
> must have been physical fit to ride her bike fast and be there to help delivery a baby. How many babies did your Mother have like this? I was telling Art about how you were born. It was bad enough he had to take me to the hospital. I can't imagine me lying there screaming "Hurry Up, the Baby is Coming".
> I love Europe but a person needs to be physical fit to really enjoy the country. I'm glad I went to Ireland and Czech Republic when I was able to climb and walk. I mean Walk, I'm afraid I won't be able to do it anymore.


Mum had all four of us at home and I'm sure she made sure that dads bicycle was always ready for action. :sm09: 
He was a shift worker at the local steelworks so mum would have relied on the neighbours too. Not many had telephones in fact my parents didn't get a phone until after I had emigrated.
The midwife who delivered me apparently had the best rose bushes in the district as she would plant the placentas in the garden. Imagine that happening these days? The current trend ( which makes me feel very nauseous ) is for the mothers to eat the placentas. They are supposed to be very good to get their bodies back on track! 
Yes, I did a lot of bike riding too, dad didn't own a car so cycling was the way to get from A to B. I would be terrified now, what with all the traffic around. Plus, my new hip gets sore if I do too much exercise ( that's my excuse anyhow ).


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm out living my parents. My Mother past away with breast cancer at 53 and my Dad had a major heart attack at 65. Susan how long did your parents live. Sounded like they didn't have a easy life. 

After reading how your Mother had her children I'm laughing but what she had to go through without even a cell phone :sm06:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I'm out living my parents. My Mother past away with breast cancer at 53 and my Dad had a major heart attack at 65. Susan how long did your parents live. Sounded like they didn't have a easy life.
> 
> After reading how your Mother had her children I'm laughing but what she had to go through without even a cell phone :sm06:


That's sad that your parents died so young. My dad passed away at 87, he had prostate cancer but it was the dementia that eventually took him. Mum had just turned 87 when she passed away, she was in a nursing home because she had lost the use of her legs. The doctor said she died of natural causes but according to my sister, she had had a bad dose of the flu/bronchitis so that could have been a factor too.
I think if you watch the British TV series, Call the Midwife, it was a common way of giving birth back then, particularly in working class areas. I had my deliveries in a Private Hospital and I'm sure mum would have preferred that for herself, given half a chance.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> That's sad that your parents died so young. My dad passed away at 87, he had prostate cancer but it was the dementia that eventually took him. Mum had just turned 87 when she passed away, she was in a nursing home because she had lost the use of her legs. The doctor said she died of natural causes but according to my sister, she had had a bad dose of the flu/bronchitis so that could have been a factor too.
> I think if you watch the British TV series, Call the Midwife, it was a common way of giving birth back then, particularly in working class areas. I had my deliveries in a Private Hospital and I'm sure mum would have preferred that for herself, given half a chance.


My mum gave birth to me in hospital. She lived to be 84. One of my aunts lived to be 99 and one of Dave's aunts was 100 last month.

Will you be going to the games Sue?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> My mum gave birth to me in hospital. She lived to be 84. One of my aunts lived to be 99 and one of Dave's aunts was 100 last month.
> 
> Will you be going to the games Sue?


No, we are happy to watch them on TV Joan. I don't handle crowds of people and traffic snarls these days. I must be turning into a grumpy old fart :sm12: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> No, we are happy to watch them on TV Joan. I don't handle crowds of people and traffic snarls these days. I must be turning into a grumpy old fart :sm12: :sm09: :sm09:


Susan you can't be showing your age....


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Susan you can't be showing your age....


I'll try not to Ann, I can't be letting the side down. My eldest son sent me a birthday message, via Facebook with a hunky man, holding a birthday cake. Hunky man is only wearing an apron but its long enough to cover his bits and bobs. :sm13: 
We are having a meal at the local pub restaurant tomorrow, there will be 10 of us so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I'll try not to Ann, I can't be letting the side down. My eldest son sent me a birthday message, via Facebook with a hunky man, holding a birthday cake. Hunky man is only wearing an apron but its long enough to cover his bits and bobs. :sm13:
> We are having a meal at the local pub restaurant tomorrow, there will be 10 of us so I'm looking forward to that.


Have a lovely Evening Sue! :sm11: :sm11:

I don't do crowds either, so you are not alone there.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Joan. My daughters made dinner tonight, plus they baked this beautiful cake. Oh dearie me, I feel so full now but birthdays are a good excuse to eat cake.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pleased you are enjoying your day!

I've got to go now. :sm03:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Thanks Joan. My daughters made dinner tonight, plus they baked this beautiful cake. Oh dearie me, I feel so full now but birthdays are a good excuse to eat cake.


Susan, that cake is really Artsy Fartsy! Your daughters really took time to make this cake with all the details. 
You are a well-loved Mom.

Sorry about last night I was so tired I couldn't think straight yet I wanted to stay up and play games with you. You did finally 
get dress yesterday? Now I bet you are the one with sleepy eyes...


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I finally got dressed Ann. I don't know what the neighbours thought if they saw me hanging out the washing, mid morning and still in my nightie. Lucky we haven't got any real close neighbours.
It's 10.53 PM now so time for my bed. I've had a great day and looking forward to another one tomorrow with the rest of the family.
Night night for now Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, I finally got dressed Ann. I don't know what the neighbours thought if they saw me hanging out the washing, mid morning and still in my nightie. Lucky we haven't got any real close neighbours.
> It's 10.53 PM now so time for my bed. I've had a great day and looking forward to another one tomorrow with the rest of the family.
> Night night for now Ann.


I get up and Susan goes to bed. It is nice when we do get together. Have a Good Night Sleep


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I get up and Susan goes to bed. It is nice when we do get together. Have a Good Night Sleep


It's a shame our time zones don't match up a bit better isn't? Still we do our best don't we!! :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> It's a shame our time zones don't match up a bit better isn't? Still we do our best don't we!! :sm11:


Yes we do Joan. :sm24: I'm having a bit of fruit for breakfast as I don't want to eat too much before the family lunchtime get together. It's 8.14 and you will probably be in bed now Joan. See you later on :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

It's 9.45am here now - I think you are about 10 hours ahead of me and Ann is about 6 hours behind me!

Hope you enjoy/enjoyed your family lunch.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> It's 9.45am here now - I think you are about 10 hours ahead of me and Ann is about 6 hours behind me!
> 
> Hope you enjoy/enjoyed your family lunch.


Thanks Joan, yes it was a wonderful lunch and the food was really good. I had grilled Snapper fish which was excellent. Everyone came back for coffee and cake and my little grandson enjoyed seeing our hens and Billy the steer. Colin the cat hid for most of the time as he's not keen on small children ( and dogs ).


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've never had Snapper fish,I don't know if we have it over here. Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't think you would have it in your waters. It's not too "fishy " I don't like strong fish or overly oily fish. Hubby had the reef and beef, rump steak with prawns and calamari. It was a huge meal but he ate it all.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like my sort of fish - I like plaice, smoked haddock and smoked salmon. We find we don't eat as much as we used to.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Thanks Joan, yes it was a wonderful lunch and the food was really good. I had grilled Snapper fish which was excellent. Everyone came back for coffee and cake and my little grandson enjoyed seeing our hens and Billy the steer. Colin the cat hid for most of the time as he's not keen on small children ( and dogs ).


Besides seeing the whole family I bet seeing your little grandson was the highlight of the day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Sounds like my sort of fish - I like plaice, smoked haddock and smoked salmon. We find we don't eat as much as we used to.


Lately no matter where I go I'm carrying half of my food home when I eat out. But that's Ok two meals for one. 
I usually order broiled or pan fired fish when I eat out. I like a nice salad sometimes with seafood with it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> It's 9.45am here now - I think you are about 10 hours ahead of me and Ann is about 6 hours behind me!
> 
> Hope you enjoy/enjoyed your family lunch.


I have to tell the two of you some exciting news. I belong to the swaps on KP. This June I will be meeting two people on the swaps. 
We will be meeting at a yarn house warehouse. The two people who I will be meeting live outside of WI. One in Minnesota and the other Oklahoma. https://www.herrschners.com/

I play games with Sue and Joan every day I which we could meet in person. Probably won't happen but strange things do happen. I do have a first cousin that lives in Australia. Art always is trying to talk me into going back to Ireland and the UK isn't far.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We never know what may happen do we!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I have to tell the two of you some exciting news. I belong to the swaps on KP. This June I will be meeting two people on the swaps.
> We will be meeting at a yarn house warehouse. The two people who I will be meeting live outside of WI. One in Minnesota and the other Oklahoma. https://www.herrschners.com/
> 
> I play games with Sue and Joan every day I which we could meet in person. Probably won't happen but strange things do happen. I do have a first cousin that lives in Australia. Art always is trying to talk me into going back to Ireland and the UK isn't far.


That does sound exciting Ann, have you met these two people before ? Herrschners sounds a great place to visit, make sure you are wearing some comfy shoes. Yes, wouldn't it be wonderful if we could all meet up one day ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> That does sound exciting Ann, have you met these two people before ? Herrschners sounds a great place to visit, make sure you are wearing some comfy shoes. Yes, wouldn't it be wonderful if we could all meet up one day ?


I wonder what we would think of each other in reality? I'd like the chance to find out.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I wonder what we would think of each other in reality? I'd like the chance to find out.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I wonder what we would think of each other in reality? I'd like the chance to find out.


The two that I'm meeting we never met before. We sent each other our knitting projects (mostly small projects like dishcloths and scarves.) I saw a picture of the one coming from Minn. but not the other one.

Joan, it would be scary won't it. When I first got on to KP I was writing to this woman. At Christmas time she sent me a picture of her family. Her husband was white and she was black. On a caption she said I surprise you didn't I. I never thought of color when I writing to her. I guess it never matter.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> The two that I'm meeting we never met before. We sent each other our knitting projects (mostly small projects like dishcloths and scarves.) I saw a picture of the one coming from Minn. but not the other one.
> 
> Joan, it would be scary won't it. When I first got on to KP I was writing to this woman. At Christmas time she sent me a picture of her family. Her husband was white and she was black. On a caption she said I surprise you didn't I. I never thought of color when I writing to her. I guess it never matter.


It doesn't make any difference does it! Not something that necessarily comes to mind. When I read posts I don't really think of folk other than they are fellow KP people.

Exciting to meet your friends later this year!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> It doesn't make any difference does it! Not something that necessarily comes to mind. When I read posts I don't really think of folk other than they are fellow KP people.
> 
> Exciting to meet your friends later this year!


I feel the same way, as our fellow KP members that usually have knitting in common.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hooray, sunshine today! I've put two loads of washing out on the rotary hoist so I'm hoping it will dry without the rain coming. Hubby is out mowing the lawn around the house, he uses the hand mower for that so that he doesn't break any windows. The insurance excess is $300 so it's not worth using the insurance for small accidents. The premiums are so expensive these days but you have to have insurance for the house and contents don't you ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Of course a person can't go without Ins. House, Car, and Medical which is the Big one. We also have Life Ins. 
Person never knows when you need them. 

I Love when the sun comes out I feel so energetic and when it is cloudy out Art claims I get crabby. :sm14:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, it's still sunny and my washing should be dry soon. Do you really get crabby when it's cloudy Ann ? I've heard that long winter months can make some people depressed though I don't know how true it is.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't like miserable cloudy drizzly days it affects my arthritis and my mood. I'd rather it was cold and sunny at least I can put extra layers on! 

Hope your washing got dry Sue!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Joan, it made a nice change bringing in the washing and smelling the freshness. I'd been using the dryer a lot recently due to all the rain and it gobbles up the electricity. Lucky we have solar panels on the roof so our electric bills are kept low. 
How's the weather with you Joan ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Yes Joan, it made a nice change bringing in the washing and smelling the freshness. I'd been using the dryer a lot recently due to all the rain and it gobbles up the electricity. Lucky we have solar panels on the roof so our electric bills are kept low.
> How's the weather with you Joan ?


Damp, cloudy and chilly, washing will have to go in the dryer! Not nice at all.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Damp, cloudy and chilly, washing will have to go in the dryer! Not nice at all.


Sorry to hear that. At least we have dryers these days. I remember my mum used to have a giant clothes horse where she used to hang wet washing, in front of the fire. She also had one of those drying racks that hung above the room and had a pulley system.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

my Mum had a clothes horse but not a pulley. She also had and electric drying cabinet. I think it was called a "Flatley"


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I don't like miserable cloudy drizzly days it affects my arthritis and my mood. I'd rather it was cold and sunny at least I can put extra layers on!
> 
> Hope your washing got dry Sue!!


That's the way I'm, damp drizzly days does affect my arthritis and my mood. I also, seem to get tire easily and when I get tired then I get crabby ask my hubby. I went to bed early last night but I started dreaming about these boxes swirling around like a whirlwind. The dream woke me up with this continuous dizziness. I had to sit in my lazy boy until it went away, it was gone shortly after I got up. Then I was able to go back to bed.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Isn't it weird why we have these continuous dreams? I can handle dreams in general but not the ones that just swirl around. Apparently, according to hubby, I was talking in my sleep again, something about boxes, isn't that a coincidence? We must be organising our stash Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Isn't it weird why we have these continuous dreams? I can handle dreams in general but not the ones that just swirl around. Apparently, according to hubby, I was talking in my sleep again, something about boxes, isn't that a coincidence? We must be organising our stash Ann.


 :sm02: :sm02: Where the boxes being thrown all over the place? I asked the nurse today what causes me to get dizzy at night. She said I have a form of vertigo where you turn your head to head real fast it can cause dizziness. My hubby did say I do toss violently at night sometimes. Last night I think I was trying to dodge the boxes. It is funny that we were both dreaming about boxes all the way from America to Australia :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> :sm02: :sm02: Where the boxes being thrown all over the place? I asked the nurse today what causes me to get dizzy at night. She said I have a form of vertigo where you turn your head to head real fast it can cause dizziness. My hubby did say I do toss violently at night sometimes. Last night I think I was trying to dodge the boxes. It is funny that we were both dreaming about boxes all the way from America to Australia :sm09:


Hubby assumed it was something to do with the decluttering we had been doing, packing stuff away in boxes. I hope it wasn't me who was throwing my boxes at you Ann. :sm09: :sm09: 
Your night vertigo sounds awful, it's bad enough getting it when you're awake. Does it happen often ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Hubby assumed it was something to do with the decluttering we had been doing, packing stuff away in boxes. I hope it wasn't me who was throwing my boxes at you Ann. :sm09: :sm09:
> Your night vertigo sounds awful, it's bad enough getting it when you're awake. Does it happen often ?


Not every night but enough for me to be concern.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Could you take a sedative or relaxant pill to help ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Could you take a sedative or relaxant pill to help ?


I could but I really don't want to...my doctor even knows how I feel about taking pills. Next time I see him I will ask him 
if there is an natural way. The nurse said since it doesn't last very long to stay in bed and relax. Eventually I will fall back asleep. 
Instead I get all excited like "this is it" :sm06: :sm05:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ooooooh .....I wouldn't get excited at the thought of, is this it ?
I would probably faint in terror. Not that the thought of death worries me unduly. I suppose it's just like having a big sleep. .???


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Ooooooh .....I wouldn't get excited at the thought of, is this it ?
> I would probably faint in terror. Not that the thought of death worries me unduly. I suppose it's just like having a big sleep. .???


Susan, you make it sound so peaceful "having a Big Sleep" Next time if I get dizzy I will try to stay calm and not move around and go with it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds nasty Ann, vertigo is not nice! I've had it but don't remember about night time.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I got a new iPad for my birthday, it's nothing flash but has more memory. I've been playing around with it all afternoon, it's got the new format so I'm a bit lost in some areas. The guys at the local IT shop have transferred all my data from the old iPad but for some reason, I can't get my emails on it so I'm using the old one until I can get back to their store tomorrow. I have to go back anyway as I've noticed they haven't charged me for the new case I bought too. I feel bad as they are only a small business and can't afford to be ripped off. It was only when I returned home and looked at the receipt that I noticed the charge was just for the iPad.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've never had an iPad I use a laptop and tablet. I also get the internet on my phone.
You obviously like an iPad, are the much different to a laptop?

Hope your shop keeper is grateful for your honesty!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Susan, I'm glad I'm a friend of yours, you are an Honest Person. There isn't too many people like you around. 
I hope others treat you like you treat them.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

It is said what goes around comes around!!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hubby has a laptop but prefers his iPad as its easier to use. We've got the desktop computer too which I hardly use. The iPads are just so easy for what I need at the time. What sort of tablet do you use Joan ? 
I'd feel bad if I didn't pay for the case, I think it was around $79. I believe in karma too, what goes around, comes around.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I use a desktop and Art uses the laptop. When our GD comes over she has a tablet.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

What did we do before technology arrived ? I enjoy playing Patience/Solitaire and to think I once played with a deck of cards and now I use my iPad.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Hubby has a laptop but prefers his iPad as its easier to use. We've got the desktop computer too which I hardly use. The iPads are just so easy for what I need at the time. What sort of tablet do you use Joan ?
> I'd feel bad if I didn't pay for the case, I think it was around $79. I believe in karma too, what goes around, comes around.


Dave has a desktop which uses for film editing but that's about all. I have a Samsung Tablet don't know if has a particular name or type.

Good for your soul Sue to pay for the case.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Art plays Solitaire on his laptop all the time.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Art plays Solitaire on his laptop all the time.


I play Solitaire on my laptop and tablet - I play Microsoft's daily challenge!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I play Solitaire on my laptop and tablet - I play Microsoft's daily challenge!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I will be leaving soon, I need to get into the water and do some exercises my body sure needs it, as stiff as a board.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have fun!! See you later.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I visited thé IT shop today and paid for thé case. Thé sales guy thanked me for my honesty and knocked $20
off thé price which was very nice of him.
I’m trying to negotiate around the keyboard, I seem to be up against the French language.
Hope you enjoyed your swim Ann.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That was nice that your honesty was rewarded!! :sm11: I guess you will soon learn your way around your I pad. Is there somewhere on it you can set it to English.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> That was nice that your honesty was rewarded!! :sm11: I guess you will soon learn your way around your I pad. Is there somewhere on it you can set it to English.


It is set to English but French words keep popping up. Maybe I'll be fluent in a second language at this rate. Ooh la la. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> It is set to English but French words keep popping up. Maybe I'll be fluent in a second language at this rate. Ooh la la. :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm11: Did you do French at school?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> :sm11: Did you do French at school?


Un peu. :sm12: I don't remember too much nowadays. ( I don't remember much of ANYTHING nowadays ). :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Un peu. :sm12: I don't remember too much nowadays. ( I don't remember much of ANYTHING nowadays ). :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I agree - can't always remember what day it is! :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I sometimes sound like my late mum when I can’t remember someones name. Hubby and I often get into thèse roundabout conversations of trying to recall names and usually resort to going through the alphabet. Its definitely an age thing.:=(


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I sometimes sound like my late mum when I can't remember someones name. Hubby and I often get into thèse roundabout conversations of trying to recall names and usually resort to going through the alphabet. Its definitely an age thing.:=(


It's no joke getting older - at least we can still laugh!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> It's no joke getting older - at least we can still laugh!


Thats very true Joan though I remember my dad used to say about my mum (on bad days ) « She never laughs « :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How's your weather now? We're still waiting for the sun although it is a little warmer.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Its been a lot brighter with only the odd shower. Tonight is quite cool though, almost wheat bag weather.
Hope you get some sunshine soon.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Its been a lot brighter with only the odd shower. Tonight is quite cool though, almost wheat bag weather.
> Hope you get some sunshine soon.


Off to bed now Sue,


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Off to bed now Sue,


Night night Joan. Sweet Dreams. :sm11:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Had a bad night woke at 11.30 and did't get back to sleep till about 3.30am. I got up about 7am!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That's so frustrating isn't it? You should have treated yourself to a lie-in.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> That's so frustrating isn't it? You should have treated yourself to a lie-in.


I don't like staying in bed in the in the mornings! I get can't rest so I may as well get up. Latest I get up is about 8.30/9.00 if I've had late night.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, 8.30/9 am is classed as a sleep in for me too. I'm usually up by 7 though it depends if Colin is outside the bedroom door meowing. How is Nikolai doing, has he had a trial of harnessing yet?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, 8.30/9 am is classed as a sleep in for me too. I'm usually up by 7 though it depends if Colin is outside the bedroom door meowing. How is Nikolai doing, has he had a trial of harnessing yet?


Nikolai has worn a little leather harness since we first got him but I haven't tried him with a lead yet.He has another harness that will be his "walking on the lead" harness. With a harness it's easy to grab him if he is escaping!!! We will be taking him in the caravan for a few days in a couple of weeks to see how we get on!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Nikolai has worn a little leather harness since we first got him but I haven't tried him with a lead yet.He has another harness that will be his "walking on the lead" harness. With a harness it's easy to grab him if he is escaping!!! We will be taking him in the caravan for a few days in a couple of weeks to see how we get on!


That will be exciting for him. Ill be interested in any tips you can give, just incase we ever decide to take Colin out in our caravan. Though I think he is too old in the tooth now and probably prefers his home comforts.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> That will be exciting for him. Ill be interested in any tips you can give, just incase we ever decide to take Colin out in our caravan. Though I think he is too old in the tooth now and probably prefers his home comforts.


We did once take an elderly outdoor cat away with in a caravan because he had kidney disease and we didn't want to leave him with anyone else. He learnt to walk on a lead although he did try to climb a couple of trees!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> We did once take an elderly outdoor cat away with in a caravan because he had kidney disease and we didn't want to leave him with anyone else. He learnt to walk on a lead although he did try to climb a couple of trees!


I can see Colin dragging me up a tree and me hanging on to his lead. 
Hubby had some excitement tonight when he had to relocate a carpet snake from the chook house. I had gone outside to put some apple out for our resident possum when i heard a terrible noise coming from the hen house. I shouted to hubby and my daughters as i thought maybe a fox had got in. On inspection, it turned out to be a very long Python which was stretched out over the top perch and weighing up our little Polish hen. The Rooster was going berserk of course though I don't know how he knew the snake was there as it was pitch black inside. Hubby managed to grab the snakes tail while using a rod to keep its head from turning and biting. He wrangled it down to the lower paddock with the girls and I holding our torches! We had the easiest job. Hopefully, the snake won't decide to return later tonight.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I can see Colin dragging me up a tree and me hanging on to his lead.
> Hubby had some excitement tonight when he had to relocate a carpet snake from the chook house. I had gone outside to put some apple out for our resident possum when i heard a terrible noise coming from the hen house. I shouted to hubby and my daughters as i thought maybe a fox had got in. On inspection, it turned out to be a very long Python which was stretched out over the top perch and weighing up our little Polish hen. The Rooster was going berserk of course though I don't know how he knew the snake was there as it was pitch black inside. Hubby managed to grab the snakes tail while using a rod to keep its head from turning and biting. He wrangled it down to the lower paddock with the girls and I holding our torches! We had the easiest job. Hopefully, the snake won't decide to return later tonight.


That sounded nasty - as you know we're not used to snakes. I love snakes and I'm quite happy to handle them but not one on the loose!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> That sounded nasty - as you know we're not used to snakes. I love snakes and I'm quite happy to handle them but not one on the loose!


We've had them in the hen house before but this is the first time the chooks have gone crazy.
I hope Ann is ok, she hasnt been on for a while.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> We've had them in the hen house before but this is the first time the chooks have gone crazy.
> I hope Ann is ok, she hasnt been on for a while.


Yes I wondered about Ann.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

How’s your weather Joan ? Hope you are getting some sunshine. It’s been warm here, the last couple of days. Thirty degrees so summer is still hanging around despite it being Autumn.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> How's your weather Joan ? Hope you are getting some sunshine. It's been warm here, the last couple of days. Thirty degrees so summer is still hanging around despite it being Autumn.


I guess that's 30C, It's supposed to reach 15C today. I hope it's nice as we a going away Thursday for a long weekend!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I guess that's 30C, It's supposed to reach 15C today. I hope it's nice as we a going away Thursday for a long weekend!


That's still quite chilly. Where are you going Joan ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> That's still quite chilly. Where are you going Joan ?


It's a bit warmer than it has been! Poole in Dorset.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> It's a bit warmer than it has been! Poole in Dorset.


That should be nice. Is that where they make the Poole pottery ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes Sue. It still being made but I don't think it is in Poole now!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone recently told me that Royal Doulton is now made in China. I can’t quite believe that.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Someone recently told me that Royal Doulton is now made in China. I can't quite believe that.


I don't know about China but I know a lot of these old companies are now based abroad!

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We have the same thing here. Our main underwear company, Bonds is now based in China and Thailand. The quality isn’t as good as it used to be but the prices are high. I wonder if Marks and Spencer’s undies are made overseas too ?
I always used to buy their undies when I lived in the uk.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> We have the same thing here. Our main underwear company, Bonds is now based in China and Thailand. The quality isn't as good as it used to be but the prices are high. I wonder if Marks and Spencer's undies are made overseas too ?
> I always used to buy their undies when I lived in the uk.


I stopped buying from them years ago when supposedly identical bras could have under-bands with anything from one to two inches difference!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I stopped buying from them years ago when supposedly identical bras could have under-bands with anything from one to two inches difference!!


Sounds like they didn't have a good inspection person, checking the work.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Sounds like they didn't have a good inspection person, checking the work.


They seemed to come from different countries!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I used to love Marks and Spencer’s food aisles too. Their pork pies were quite yummy, amongst other things. Hopefully, they aren’t made overseas as well as the undies.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't know Sue - M&S is not a shop we use much.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I only used to go into Manchester every couple of weeks but I always enjoyed going into Marks and Sparks.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I only used to go into Manchester every couple of weeks but I always enjoyed going into Marks and Sparks.


I don't get out much to the shops OH does all the supermarket shopping. It's a pain with the wheelchair.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I don't get out much to the shops OH does all the supermarket shopping. It's a pain with the wheelchair.


Well someone has to keep an eye on Nikolai and besides, more craft time for you. :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Well someone has to keep an eye on Nikolai and besides, more craft time for you. :sm24:


Not the same as going out oneself!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Not the same as going out oneself!


No it's not Joan and you must get fed up but you've got your long weekend to look forward to.
Are you able to do a little walking ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> No it's not Joan and you must get fed up but you've got your long weekend to look forward to.
> Are you able to do a little walking ?


A can walk short distances with a stick!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m not sure when you are heading off to Poole but hope you and Dave and off course Nikolai have a great break away.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I'm not sure when you are heading off to Poole but hope you and Dave and off course Nikolai have a great break away.


Thanks Sue off shortly!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back again - we had a sudden heatwave! Temp was about 29C. Nikolai took to caravanning like a duck to water. He was a very good boy, spent a lot of time sitting on a low cupboard by a window watching the world go by. He caused quite a stir with other campers!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome back Joan, sounds like you had a good time. I’m so pleased Nikolai enjoyed his first caravanning trip and he proved to be quite the celebrity. Did he travel ok in the car ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

For a start he kept on escaping from his nice new carrier - we still don't know how he opened the door. We managed to keep him in with elastic bungee straps. he travelled ok just slept/dozed then woke up and had a miaow. Next time he will go in a dog crate that he won't be able to escape from. :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You will have to rename him Houdini, what a little character he’s turning out to be. Were there any dogs at the caravan park and if so, did he get along with them ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

He wasn't bothered by dogs or campers - just watched them go by!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> He wasn't bothered by dogs or campers - just watched them go by!


He sounds like the ideal camping pet. I bet he can't wait for your next trip. :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We're due to go in a few weeks!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I bet he’s counting down.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Some photos from Nikolai's weekend - two having a good look round and the other when he needed a sleep!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the great pictures, Nikolai obviously likes that window seat. Does he try and snuggle into bed with you at night ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

He did sleep with us and also slept on a dinette seat. 

Sorry about not doing much yesterday I had trouble with the internet!!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

What did we do before the Internet was invented ? In my case, it was probably housework...boring ! 
That’s nice that you allow Nikolai to sleep in bed with you. I would let Colin but I can’t bear anything on my legs because of the neuropathy. Sometimes, even the sheets give me grief. I also feel guilty that I can’t have him on my knee, he has to go to hubby for that. I think he still loves me though as I’m the one who feeds him and keeps his litter tray clean.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> What did we do before the Internet was invented ? In my case, it was probably housework...boring !
> That's nice that you allow Nikolai to sleep in bed with you. I would let Colin but I can't bear anything on my legs because of the neuropathy. Sometimes, even the sheets give me grief. I also feel guilty that I can't have him on my knee, he has to go to hubby for that. I think he still loves me though as I'm the one who feeds him and keeps his litter tray clean.


Nikolai doesn't sleep with us at home that's just a holiday treat! He not a very "lappy" cat so far. We've only had him five weeks so he may change.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, he’s probably just testing the waters. He is a lovely looking boy and sounds very laid back. Does he use a scratching post ? I’ve given up with Colin but he is allowed to use an old bamboo coffee table. I’ve put double sided tape on certain parts of the furniture and he doesn’t like the feel of it which stops him from clawing there.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

He doesn't have a scratching post - he likes to scratch the kitchen rugs! The tape is a good tip, thanks, if we need it!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I can’t remember where I heard about it but it does work. I had tried using Vicks on the sofa but that didn’t deter him. I wish I had the confidence to trim his nails myself but I have to leave that to the vet when he gets his annual haircut. He doesn’t like having his paws touched for some reason.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I haven't trimmed his claws yet - we used trim them on Borisovich and Zasha they were our previous Russian Blues.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I like those names Joan, especially Borisovich. Did he get called Boris as a shorter version ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No he was usually called Borisovy. Our first two cats were named Lucky and Twinkle 
by our daughter when she was about ten. Twinkle was a Girls magazine back then.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

The first cat that I had was named Bardy. He was ok with me but he used to stalk my sister and hide in the privet hedge. As soon as he saw her he would dart out and run up her legs, usually clawing her in the process. My second cat was named Charlie, he was a big black and white cat and very lovable. My third cat was Lucy and I adopted her, here in Australia. I wasn’t going to get a pet at the time but I took pity on her as her other siblings had been taken by a snake. Now I have Colin and he’s an indoors cat as I don’t want him to eat the wildlife or be eaten by the snakes. :=0


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> The first cat that I had was named Bardy. He was ok with me but he used to stalk my sister and hide in the privet hedge. As soon as he saw her he would dart out and run up her legs, usually clawing her in the process. My second cat was named Charlie, he was a big black and white cat and very lovable. My third cat was Lucy and I adopted her, here in Australia. I wasn't going to get a pet at the time but I took pity on her as her other siblings had been taken by a snake. Now I have Colin and he's an indoors cat as I don't want him to eat the wildlife or be eaten by the snakes. :=0


Twinkle was knocked down by a car outside our house. She took the brunt of the accident on her head. She wasn't very bright to start but was never the same again! After that all our cats were indoor only.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Twinkle was knocked down by a car outside our house. She took the brunt of the accident on her head. She wasn't very bright to start but was never the same again! After that all our cats were indoor only.


Poor Twinkle, that's what happened to Bardy too though he didn't survive. Now that I'm older and wiser, I think all cats should be kept indoors.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Poor Twinkle, that's what happened to Bardy too though he didn't survive. Now that I'm older and wiser, I think all cats should be kept indoors.


I agree I'm still not sure whether I will train Nikolai to walk on the lead or not.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I agree I'm still not sure whether I will train Nikolai to walk on the lead or not.


Do you think he may enjoy being outside and want to go out more ? I've been lucky with Colin as he's never tried to escape, apart from once. He ran back inside after doing a lap of the house perimeter, i think the experience freaked him out. :sm05:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Do you think he may enjoy being outside and want to go out more ? I've been lucky with Colin as he's never tried to escape, apart from once. He ran back inside after doing a lap of the house perimeter, i think the experience freaked him out. :sm05:


Yes I think it might confuse him!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Yes I think it might confuse him!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m wearing a halter monitor today as I had a funny turn on Monday. My heart has been racing a lot and it was doing it when I visited the doctor to get some prescription repeats. He organised the nurse to do an ECG on me and my heart was beating 120 per minute. So, I’m hooked up to this monitor and have to wear it overnight. The tape which is securing the electrodes is really itchy. I will be glad to get it removed tomorrow. Funnily enough, my heart has been behaving today,or so it seems.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I'm wearing a halter monitor today as I had a funny turn on Monday. My heart has been racing a lot and it was doing it when I visited the doctor to get some prescription repeats. He organised the nurse to do an ECG on me and my heart was beating 120 per minute. So, I'm hooked up to this monitor and have to wear it overnight. The tape which is securing the electrodes is really itchy. I will be glad to get it removed tomorrow. Funnily enough, my heart has been behaving today,or so it seems.


Oh dear, hope that will soon sort itself out, at least you you are being monitored. There's not at lot you can do for the itches!!!! :sm13: :sm13:

I've sent a PM


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Oh dear, hope that will soon sort itself out, at least you you are being monitored. There's not at lot you can do for the itches!!!! :sm13: :sm13:
> 
> I've sent a PM


Well, I have been doing a bit of scratching (when no one is watching ) :sm12:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Well, I have been doing a bit of scratching (when no one is watching ) :sm12:


Let me know how you get on.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, it’s 10pm here now so I’ve got another 12 hours before I get « unhitched «  I hope I manage to sleep ok and I don’t get tangled in all the wires.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck Sue, Sleep well!! :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Joan. Hope I don’t make tomorrow’s headlines...Woman garrottes herself in her sleep. Or worse...Woman garrotes husband in her sleep. Ha ha.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How are you this morning Sue?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’m happy to have the monitor removed as the sticky tape was really driving me mad. I slept ok so that was a relief and I didn’t throttle myself or hubby with the wires.
My heart is beating normally thank goodness but the doctor said if it gets to 140 beats a minute to get to hospital.Luckily the local hospital is only 5 minutes away. Not that I think I will need to.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad you you are better this morning and slept well!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Joan.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Brief hallo Sue, wwe're at the foot of the ochil hills in Stirling in boiling heat. :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Joan, 

What's happening ...five weeks ago we had a blizzard by us. Today the temps are reaching 100 degrees. 
Our area isn't used to that kind of weather being soooo Hot.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Brief hallo Sue, wwe're at the foot of the ochil hills in Stirling in boiling heat. :sm11:


Great to hear from you Joan, hope you've got your sunscreen with you. We visited Stirling when we were in Scotland, loved looking around the castle though it was a very wet day.
Hope Nikolai is behaving himself. :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Hi Joan,
> 
> What's happening ...five weeks ago we had a blizzard by us. Today the temps are reaching 100 degrees.
> Our area isn't used to that kind of weather being soooo Hot.


That does sound odd, so soon after having blizzards. I suppose you should make the most of the good weather, just incase the blizzards return. :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I hosted the Czech Meeting today which meant I had to serve lunch. Our meetings (4 per year) last for a good five to six hours. 
Our meeting was from 1pm until 5:30pm. Another group was moving in the room at 6pm. 

Everyone seem to enjoy the lunch, it seems like our Czech people love their seeds. My hubby said they are almost like birds. 
I made a lemon torte with fresh strawberries, ham sandwiches with caraway seed rolls and some with sesame. Caraway white cheddar cheese, mixed nuts. Some else brought raw vegetables and dip. Every Czech get together we have to have Kolaches and some more seeds. Kolaches with poppy-seed or with raspberries are probably my favorites. Someone brought them to the meeting.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds like you had a good time Ann with plenty of delicious food. I have to ask, what are Kolaches?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Sounds like you had a good time Ann with plenty of delicious food. I have to ask, what are Kolaches?


https://www.bing.com/search?q=kolaches&form=EDNTHT&mkt=en-us&httpsmsn=1&refig=f0082898bad44c65a22fd72572f21c4d&sp=1&qs=LS&pq=kolaches&sc=8-8&cvid=f0082898bad44c65a22fd72572f21c4d&cc=US&setlang=en-US

Pastry filled with a fruit, can be cherries, apricots, prunes, poppy seeds, raspberries, blueberries and sometimes cream cheese.

Very Yummy yet they have a lot of crabs which isn't good for me being an diabetic.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I don’t think we have anything like that in Australia. I think the closest would be Danish pastries but they are more of a flaky pastry.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday was a sad day for me I lost a close friend. I known her for over 40 years. She only had one son, by the time I talked to him the house was being empty out and everything was being given to charity. I made her a afghan many years ago. I think I was pregnant with my son at the time who will be 42. I knew she kept it because often times she told me how the afghan kept her warm. I was lucky it wasn't thrown out. The afghan is a granny square with the main color of orange. It isn't an afghan that would be a heirloom but it is a nice remembrance of her.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, 

It's a good thing that you are cleaning house and having One Huge Sale. Little by little I'm getting rid of my stuff. 

I couldn't believe how fast my friend's house was empty out, her son and his wife were making trips to the thrift stores 
before my friend's friends were even notify that she passed. I found out by calling the house and her son answer the phone. 
It seems like the kids just don't want anything that is old or have any sentimental value.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry for the sad loss of your friend Ann. It’s a great pity you weren’t informed at the time or maybe her son wasn’t aware of the friendship you had with his mum.
I suppose the house needs to go on the market now so no time for sentimental thoughts. Hopefully the family have kept some special mementos.
My son has been enjoying all the old toys I’ve been passing on to him and his little son. I knew I had kept them for a reason. Lucky we have a huge garage.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue it must be a joy for you watching your son play with his son the toys that you kept from his childhood.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it certainly brings back happy memories but it’s a shock that the time has gone so quickly.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Three people who met on the swaps yesterday including myself had a fun time. 
Maybe next time it will be Joan, you and I :sm02: :sm07:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I would love that. Maybe you can try waving your magic wand. I hope Joan is having a lovely trip. We head off next week but I’m hoping to be able to get on to kp while we are away, depending on the Internet.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I would love that. Maybe you can try waving your magic wand. I hope Joan is having a lovely trip. We head off next week but I'm hoping to be able to get on to kp while we are away, depending on the Internet.


Enjoy your Holiday, Sue.

Don't spend all your money that you made on your garage sale :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Enjoy your Holiday, Sue.
> 
> Don't spend all your money that you made on your garage sale :sm02:


Thanks Ann. The money will be going towards fuel for our road trip. 
I'm really looking forward to our break away. Only a week to go now. I'm not sure when Joan is back from hers.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone needs a break!
If no one is here to play the games, sooner or later we will all be back again.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you any plans for a holiday Ann ? It’s been a while since we had a real break.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We were thinking about taking in a Green Bay Packer vs the Patriots football team on the East coast. 
We just found out the location will be Providence Rhode Island and Art wanted to go to Boston. 
I think we might pass on this one. Other than that happy and contented to be close to home.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, there’s no place like home is there? I’m hoping I can adjust to life on the road for at least the three months that hubby wants. I’m looking forward to seeing lots of new places and meeting new folk.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, you probably enjoy the trip more than your hubby if you are anything like me. Once you get me going then I seem to enjoy the trip. Sometimes most of the work is planning the trip. My most enjoyable trips are the ones that weren't planned. The people you meet on the way seem to always make the highlight of the trip.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, the organising and downsizing the house has really tired us out but it had to be done. I shall miss my kids and my little grandson plus Colin the cat but I know my daughters will take good care of him. 
It’s certainly going to be a great adventure for hubby and I.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Here’s a picture of our caravan.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think I could drive your caravan, I know I won't be able to. How about you Sue, do you share the driving?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So far, no but hubby said that has to change.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> So far, no but hubby said that has to change.


Does that mean he wants you to do all the driving :sm02: 
I know if I wanted to do all the driving my hubby would sit back and let me. But that's not the case. 
I don't care about driving anymore than he does. One of the reasons we don't go far.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No, he loves driving but he wants me to be able to tow the van incase he gets sick. I hate driving him around as he’s a back seat driver!!
I remember when I drove him home from the hospital after he had cataract surgery, he was in my ear, watch this and watch that. And he had a patch over one eye.....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> No, he loves driving but he wants me to be able to tow the van incase he gets sick. I hate driving him around as he's a back seat driver!!
> I remember when I drove him home from the hospital after he had cataract surgery, he was in my ear, watch this and watch that. And he had a patch over one eye.....


Even with one eye sounds like he has to have control, Funny.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, 

I got a pm from Joan today. She told me to tell you "Thanks" that's all I know.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Ann, we are finally on the road, we left on Friday and we’re catching up with my sons and grandson before heading south to Coffs Harbour. Great feeling to be free of life’s chores for a while.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You well deserve this Holiday! How long to you suspect to be gone?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Approx 3 months. We haven’t had an extended holiday since 2004 when we visited the uk for 6 weeks.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you still be able to play the games?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We are having coffee and cake at the Coffee Club and they have free wifi.
Checked in to the caravan park here at Coffs Harbour yesterday, we are only metres from the beach.
It’s sunny though getting cooler now we are going south.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Will you still be able to lay out on the beach and swim even though it's cooler?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Will you still be able to lay out on the beach and swim even though it's cooler?


There are people on the beach and in the ocean but the wind is a bit chilly for me.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like it would be a nice day to go for a walk or bike ride.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hallo all, I 'm back home! :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hell-o Joan it's Good to see you back! It has been pretty quiet around here.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps we can liven it up a bit.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Perhaps we can liven it up a bit.


Maybe you can tell a Story or two about your Holiday? I don't want to bring Gloom but I just lost a better friend of mine who was the same age I was. It was a sudden death, she fall broke her leg and a blood clot killed her.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Maybe you can tell a Story or two about your Holiday? I don't want to bring Gloom but I just lost a better friend of mine who was the same age I was. It was a sudden death, she fall broke her leg and a blood clot killed her.


Sorry to hear about your friend, that was sad.

We had a good holiday although it was too hot sometimes and we were also caught by a bad storm. Nikolai took to travelling and caravanning, he has travelled about 1000 miles. He made a lot of people smile, two little girls came and waved to him through the window and lady blew kisses to him.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nikolai must be the King of the Road!

It must be nice to be able to take him wherever you go.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been loosing you on my "Watched Topics", I hope I got them all :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I have been loosing you on my "Watched Topics", I hope I got them all :sm15:


I'll let you know if I don't get a reply.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I just got can't sleep tonight, I can't believe it's 4:30 am and I'm still struggling to sleep.

I'm going to try to get some sleep, I might see you later. Ann


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I just got can't sleep tonight, I can't believe it's 4:30 am and I'm still struggling to sleep.


Oh dear, poor you. I get like that if I had too much caffeine, so I make sure to have caffeine free or water to drink! Do you read in bed - it often helps me to drop off to sleep.

You will have to have a nap during the day.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Oh dear, poor you. I get like that if I had too much caffeine, so I make sure to have caffeine free or water to drink! Do you read in bed - it often helps me to drop off to sleep.
> 
> You will have to have a nap during the day.


I was just going to turn off the computer. Usually I do read, my last resort is the TV. Last night nothing seem to help. 
I guess I need to be more active during the day to get a good night sleep.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I was just going to turn off the computer. Usually I do read, my last resort is the TV. Last night nothing seem to help.
> I guess I need to be more active during the day to get a good night sleep.


Easier said than done!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought I would let you know I had a very restful sleep last night. I started a new book that I read many years ago by Danielle Steel. 

Joan It's too bad that you can't play Brain Candy you were so good at it. I wonder why they won't leave anyone from UK play. Sometimes I wonder about that site but I still like playing it. Even though sometimes I stink at it. :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I thought I would let you know I had a very restful sleep last night. I started a new book that I read many years ago by Danielle Steel.
> 
> Joan It's too bad that you can't play Brain Candy you were so good at it. I wonder why they won't leave anyone from UK play. Sometimes I wonder about that site but I still like playing it. Even though sometimes I stink at it. :sm23:


Glad you had a good sleep - which Danielle Steel are you reading?

I miss Brain candy, especially the the maths or spelling! Not always so hot on American geography. :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Glad you had a good sleep - which Danielle Steel are you reading?
> 
> I miss Brain candy, especially the the maths or spelling! Not always so hot on American geography. :sm09:


Thurston House
I was an operator at work and in between waiting to seal the box on the line we could read. At that time I wasn't much of a reader but I thought everyone else was reading I should get a book too. Thurston House was a book that I picked up at the time. This was 45 years ago. Now days things are different there is no way that you are allowed to bring in your cell-phone, book while you work. We never could bring food or drink on the floor except in the lunch room.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't think i know that one!

I spent quite a bit of my working life locked in a bank counting house on my own.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Don't think i know that one!
> 
> I spent quite a bit of my working life locked in a bank counting house on my own.


Did you like the work?

I hate to say this but I have to go now and pick up my GD from school. Just when I was having Fun!

It's an hour drive round trip, she doesn't live in the same city as I do.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Did you like the work?
> 
> I hate to say this but I have to go now and pick up my GD from school. Just when I was having Fun!
> 
> It's an hour drive round trip, she doesn't live in the same city as I do.


Yes i enjoyed it, I only worked part time. I had to balance the banks books involving thousands of ££££££s


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Joan and Ann, we are currently in Canberra for a few days. I haven’t had access to wifi for a few days so have missed you.
Yesterday we spent 7 hours at the Australian War Memorial, so interesting and so huge. The last time I visited was 30 years ago so it’s changed a lot. Today we visited a model village, Cockington Green which is based on English themed houses. 
Weather cold but it is winter and I’m wearing thermal undies. It was minus 4 degrees on Tuesday and frosty, quite different to the Sunshine Coast where we live.
Its good to hear you had a good holiday Joan and that Nikolai enjoyed himself too. We hear you are having a heat wave in the uk.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Hi Joan and Ann, we are currently in Canberra for a few days. I haven't had access to wifi for a few days so have missed you.
> Yesterday we spent 7 hours at the Australian War Memorial, so interesting and so huge. The last time I visited was 30 years ago so it's changed a lot. Today we visited a model village, Cockington Green which is based on English themed houses.
> Weather cold but it is winter and I'm wearing thermal undies. It was minus 4 degrees on Tuesday and frosty, quite different to the Sunshine Coast where we live.
> Its good to hear you had a good holiday Joan and that Nikolai enjoyed himself too. We hear you are having a heat wave in the uk.


Good to hear you're having a good time Sue. I expect you are glad you have warm clothes! Temperatures sound like October/November in Scotland. I'd love to see the model village. Have fun and keep warm!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it was good fun, going around the model village.
Here is Scoty, telling the streaker off at the football game. Apparently it really happened in Twickenham in 1979. The policeman arrested the streaker and used his helmet to cover his nether regions.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Another photo, Braemar Castle.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

And another, even the Tardis has been included.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

It looks very English, except for Braemar castle, Sue .


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> It looks very English, except for Braemar castle, Sue .


Ha ha, I hadn't thought about that Joan. Maybe I should have suggested it was based on Great Britain.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

There once was a model village called Tucktonia - I believe it was in Dorset, which had models of castles and famous monuments like Big Ben and one of the bridges. I don't understand why it closed down. It was very well done.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Sue, I enjoyed seeing your pictures. I won't mind a breeze of the cold we have been having and will continue on having hot temps by us for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Hi Sue, I enjoyed seeing your pictures. I won't mind a breeze of the cold we have been having and will continue on having hot temps by us for the next couple of weeks.


It's hot here - 86F/30C forecast for the weekend.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Same Here, today 88F and next couple days into the 90's. I know I will be staying in, can't beat central air. 
How did we ever survived without it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Same Here, today 88F and next couple days into the 90's. I know I will be staying in, can't beat central air.
> How did we ever survived without it.


We survive without air conditioning - just five large fans or a trip to the coast. The car has air conditioning.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, Did you have the ocean breeze on the coast?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, Did you have the ocean breeze on the coast?


Yes it's always cooler by the sea! Hopefully going to the the coast tomorrow for lunch!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Its 4 degrees this morning, here in Canberra. We are leaving for Victoria in a couple of hours but are expecting similar temperatures. At least we have great heating in the caravan.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, is there snow in the forecast? It probably too cold to snow.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Sue, is there snow in the forecast? It probably too cold to snow.


Not near us but the snow fields are only a couple of hours away. We arrived in Chiltern, Victoria this afternoon and it's very overcast and chilly. We are going for a walk soon, the town is very quaint.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad you have good heating Sue. We find it quite refreshing going away in the colder months. Not so crowded for one thing and the atmosphere is very different. Hope you enjoyed your walk.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I hate crowds, I would rather travel during the off-season.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I hate crowds, I would rather travel during the off-season.


I'm with you Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With the heat the way it is there is no place like HOME


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Glad you have good heating Sue. We find it quite refreshing going away in the colder months. Not so crowded for one thing and the atmosphere is very different. Hope you enjoyed your walk.


So far, it's been pretty quiet everywhere, there's only two other caravans in our park. Today we visited the historical town of Beechworth. We took a guided tour of the old gaol, built in the 1800's and which held the famous bush ranger Ned Kelly.There's a wool shop I want to visit tomorrow in Beechworth, I took a couple of photos but didn't have time to go inside.
Notice the little bit of yarn bombing.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

This is Lake Anderson in Chiltern and is where our caravan site is.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks a nice peaceful site Sue,


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello girls, I've just been flicking through the pages from page 1, and thought I'd hitch up with you again, some of our previous 'conversations ' were funny, talking about food we liked and the weather, which at the moment we are in a heat wave, it doesn't suit me so I stay indoors in my lovely cool lounge , I also have a nice quiet fan going too.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I’ve been hearing about the heatwave in the uk, also, is it true that beer is being rationed? That wouldn’t be popular, so many people enjoy a shandy on a hot day.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, I've been hearing about the heatwave in the uk, also, is it true that beer is being rationed? That wouldn't be popular, so many people enjoy a shandy on a hot day.


I understan that beer is supposed to be in short supply because of a shortage of carbon dioxide!

:sm19:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes it appears to be true


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I suppose that will affect fizzy drinks too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

A shortage of carbon dioxide has hit Britain’s biggest brewers and soft drink makers, disrupting production just as drinkers’ thirst peaks due to a heatwave and a World Cup soccer tournament in which England is doing unusually well.


Just found this on google, so yes Sue you are right it will affect soft drinks producers


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think your area is generous with the ice as it is in America (more ice than water) Now since more places are limiting the straws and serving only the glass I find it hard drinking a glass of water. Here you go take a drink and plop goes an ice cube and water goes dribbling all over myself. I think I might have to start ordering water by the bottle. The bottle can be recycled not like the straw that hurts our environment.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

prefer a recyclable bottle - I do not like ice at all, too cold. I also use stainless steel straws.

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/45843/Joie-Reusable-Stainless-Steel-Drinking-Straws---Pack-of-6?src=awdef&afid=78888&afname=Skimlinks


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> prefer a recyclable bottle - I do not like ice at all, too cold. I also use stainless steel straws.
> 
> https://www.lakeland.co.uk/45843/Joie-Reusable-Stainless-Steel-Drinking-Straws---Pack-of-6?src=awdef&afid=78888&afname=Skimlinks


I don't care for much ice myself, one of the things I liked about Europe no ice unless you asked.

I don't think restaurants around here will go with stainless-steel straws. I might buy some for myself when I make
my grandchildren root beer floats.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Root beer sounds interesting. Is it similar to ginger beer ? Years ago, on a hot day, mum would make us dandelion and burdock spiders though they weren’t called spiders back then. Just a floating blob of ice-cream sitting on top of the drink.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Root beer sounds interesting. Is it similar to ginger beer ? Years ago, on a hot day, mum would make us dandelion and burdock spiders though they weren't called spiders back then. Just a floating blob of ice-cream sitting on top of the drink.


i like ginger beer, don't know root beer though. When we were children Mum would make ginger beer from a ginger beer plant!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I like ginger beer, we used to have a drinks lorry come round selling soft drinks, and I would buy ginger beer in gallon flagons which would be exchanged for a few pence on his next visit, DH and my three sons loved it.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I like ginger beer, we used to have a drinks lorry come round selling soft drinks, and I would buy ginger beer in gallon flagons which would be exchanged for a few pence on his next visit, DH and my three sons loved it.


I remember the drinks lorry, we used to call him the pop man.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thats it, I didn't put 'pop man' incase you both would wonder :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, when I first emigrated I asked for a bottle of pop at the local milk bar. The sales girl told me they didn’t have a license to sell alcohol.... duh!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I didn't see him.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Isn't it funny how words have different meanings in other parts of the world?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Isn't it funny how words have different meanings in other parts of the world?


Yes I remember in the sixties when my friend emigrated to Australia she found that Sellotape was called Durex!!! That was something completely different in the UK


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

And what about the Americans calling what we call a 'bum bag' -- a fanny bag? and we have a name for THAT don't we


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> And what about the Americans calling what we call a 'bum bag' -- a fanny bag? and we have a name for THAT don't we


Yes, I didn't understand that at first.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

And on a different note,-- do you like the hot weather we are having? It doesn't suit me too well unless there's a breeze which I'm glad to say there is one today, I watered my front and back gardens early this morning, so thats that job out of the way for today.My lounge is the coolest room in my cottage, so thats where I sit and knit, when jobs are done. Haven't got to cook today, going to one of my son and d/inlaws for dinner this evening, so I'm looking forward to that, both their sons will join us, and the eldest ones new wife of 2 weeks, it was a lovely wedding.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> And on a different note,-- do you like the hot weather we are having? It doesn't suit me too well unless there's a breeze which I'm glad to say there is one today, I watered my front and back gardens early this morning, so thats that job out of the way for today.My lounge is the coolest room in my cottage, so thats where I sit and knit, when jobs are done. Haven't got to cook today, going to one of my son and d/inlaws for dinner this evening, so I'm looking forward to that, both their sons will join us, and the eldest ones new wife of 2 weeks, it was a lovely wedding.


We don't like it either, we stay in mostly with large fans blowing! We eat salads so no cooking.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Trouble is it comes all of a sudden and we are not used to it are we,not like the summers years ago, the seasons have changed haven't they, gone are the harsh winters (good job there ) and long hot summers, and I think the same is happening all around the world.It's 82 degf here today


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Trouble is it comes all of a sudden and we are not used to it are we,not like the summers years ago, the seasons have changed haven't they, gone are the harsh winters (good job there ) and long hot summers, and I think the same is happening all around the world.It's 82 degf here today


I agree, although I think we were more tolerant of extremes of weather when we were younger!! It's 32C/90F here in the sun, there is a breeze though. I'm staying indoors. :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Root beer sounds interesting. Is it similar to ginger beer ? Years ago, on a hot day, mum would make us dandelion and burdock spiders though they weren't called spiders back then. Just a floating blob of ice-cream sitting on top of the drink.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_beer

I never realize before that root beer was American. I thought root beer was something everyone drank.

I will make my root beer floats with A&W Root Beer and a scoop of vanilla ice cream.

I never had Ginger Beer but I do like Ginger Ale. Ginger Ale is something I always keep in the house. Best for a upset stomach.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_beer
> 
> I never realize before that root beer was American. I thought root beer was something everyone drank.
> 
> ...


You cant beat ginger for upset stomach.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> You cant beat ginger for upset stomach.


Ginger nut biscuits are great to alleviate morning sickness. I practically lived on them when I was pregnant with my 4 children.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

If you need a quick desert-- dip ginger nuts in whisky, rum or alcohol of choice, whip up some cream-- sandwich biscuits with it and stand them upright on a plate, sprinkle with icing sugar -- enjoy.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You'll have us all tiddly!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

We'll be ok if we only taste a bit hic-hic :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Are you trying to lead us astray Jan?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Would I ever !! :sm15:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you ever have Cherry Bounce? Now that can be Wicked


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've never had one , but heard it was brandy based cocktail-- I have a feeling I'd like it


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I've never had one , but heard it was brandy based cocktail-- I have a feeling I'd like it


The area where I come from Door County they have tart cherries not like the sweet bing cherries. Here is a recipe for making Cherry Bounce. You can use Brandy if you want. The juice isn't as powerful as the soaken in cherries. One or two of the cherries you will really feel the bounce. We will be picking cherries the mid of July. We have been doing this with our GD since she was two. It became a tradition with her picking cherries and apples with us. She now is eight. I don't make cherry bounce but have in the past. This year we will be picking cherries for another couple who want to make it.

https://food52.com/recipes/5238-door-county-cherry-bounce


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> The area where I come from Door County they have tart cherries not like the sweet bing cherries. Here is a recipe for making Cherry Bounce. You can use Brandy if you want. The juice isn't as powerful as the soaken in cherries. One or two of the cherries you will really feel the bounce. We will be picking cherries the mid of July. We have been doing this with our GD since she was two. It became a tradition with her picking cherries and apples with us. She now is eight. I don't make cherry bounce but have in the past. This year we will be picking cherries for another couple who want to make it.
> 
> https://food52.com/recipes/5238-door-county-cherry-bounce


What a shame it doesn't give me access to the link, never mind, thanks for it anyway I think I shall be able to live without it. :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> What a shame it doesn't give me access to the link, never mind, thanks for it anyway I think I shall be able to live without it. :sm02:


Do you grow cherries by you?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes we have cherry farms, but the nearest to me is one hour drive away and I don't drive.So I have to look for local grown ones in the super markets.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes we have cherry farms, but the nearest to me is one hour drive away and I don't drive.So I have to look for local grown ones in the super markets.


WE have cherry orchards also about an hour away - beautiful big black cherries we often see them in the local supermarkets. Lovely and sweet!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope you have a good 4th July, Ann. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joanmary1 said:


> Hope you have a good 4th July, Ann. :sm11: :sm11:


Yes, I second that Ann


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, I will be watching the fireworks on TV for the fourth. On the 7th the golf course by us will be shooting off fireworks. 
Art and I will be going to that. There isn't a lot of walking like it would be if we went to the bigger city of Green Bay. The golf course always do a nice job by showing a variety of fireworks.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes, I second that Ann


And I third that Ann.
It's both my sister and sister-in laws birthday on the 4th too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Excuse for treble celebrations then, have a lovely time


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> And I third that Ann.
> It's both my sister and sister-in laws birthday on the 4th too.


Will you be celebrating with them? Are you still on the road?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> And I third that Ann.
> It's both my sister and sister-in laws birthday on the 4th too.


We have Birthday's around the fourth, my brother's is the 3rd and my GD is on the 7th. My brother who is 61 doesn't celebrate with the family but most likely will be celebrating with his buddies. Bachelor he is. 
My GD will be 5 but her Mother won't have her party until the end of the month.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, I think you might like this one. Try again and see if you can get on.

http://trivia.braincandy.net/?bet-you-cant-match-all-these-sat-words-to-their-definitions#


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, I think you might like this one. Try again and see if you can get on.
> 
> http://trivia.braincandy.net/?bet-you-cant-match-all-these-sat-words-to-their-definitions#


I would have liked it Ann, but it still won't let me play!!!!!!!!!
:sm14: :sm03: :sm25:

Thanks for trying.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I would have liked it Ann, but it still won't let me play!!!!!!!!!
> :sm14: :sm03: :sm25:
> 
> Thanks for trying.


So Sad, I know you would gotten them all right, maybe it would have been even easy for you.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> So Sad, I know you would gotten them all right, maybe it would have been even easy for you.


It seems very strange that Europe has been banned.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> It seems very strange that Europe has been banned.


I know for awhile I was having a hard time getting on Brain Candy but I notice when the pop up "sign up to play" was sitting too close to the inside screen that I was picking that up instead of clicking out of the pop up. Now I move the pop up down and then click out of it. I haven't been having any more problems. Keep trying maybe sooner than you think you might be back on. I like playing the games on there but I don't know why the site is so hard to get on sometimes.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I get this banner stating:

GENERAL DATA PROTECTION REGULATION
We are SORRY, this website is not available to European Countries due to the General Data Protection Regulation. Please provide your email address to be PERMANTENTLY removed from our e-mail list.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I get this banner stating:
> 
> GENERAL DATA PROTECTION REGULATION
> We are SORRY, this website is not available to European Countries due to the General Data Protection Regulation. Please provide your email address to be PERMANTENTLY removed from our e-mail list.


I wonder if this is your security from your computer, saying it isn't a safe site to be on....


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I wonder if this is your security from your computer, saying it isn't a safe site to be on....


I don't think so because it asks for my email address.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you notice anyone else from the UK on the site? What did they say, are they having the same problem. 
It's too bad because I know you liked it and was Good at it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I did ask someone but the didn't reply!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Will you be celebrating with them? Are you still on the road?


No, they live in the UK. Yes, we are still on the road. We are in Bendigo until tomorrow then are heading to Ballarat.
I visited the Bendigo Woollen Mill yesterday, they have a shop so I had to buy a few balls of yarn. I had never been before and was well worth the visit. We also went to a tram museum where old trams are being renovated. It was very interesting..


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> No, they live in the UK. Yes, we are still on the road. We are in Bendigo until tomorrow then are heading to Ballarat.
> I visited the Bendigo Woollen Mill yesterday, they have a shop so I had to buy a few balls of yarn. I had never been before and was well worth the visit. We also went to a tram museum where old trams are being renovated. It was very interesting..


We went to Crich tram museum in England, lots trams running round . One even took a wheelchair!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I love visiting museums of any kind, guess it's because I'm a dinosaur myself :sm02: :sm02: Old cathedrals as well, when I'm inside I just gaze in awe at the workmanship all those years ago.No mechanical engineering in those days.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I love visiting museums of any kind, guess it's because I'm a dinosaur myself :sm02: :sm02: Old cathedrals as well, when I'm inside I just gaze in awe at the workmanship all those years ago.No mechanical engineering in those days.


I agree Jan, we've been to Steam museums, York train museum. Old properties with the National Trust and English Heritage, I love old monastries.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

we visited here a few years ago, it's very intresting, and they have an old fashioned fish & chip shop, taste amazing-- I think this would interest Sue.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr15U_nbACs we visited here a few years ago, it's very intresting, and they have an old fashioned fish & chip shop, taste amazing-- I think this would interest Sue.


We've been there too! We've never left the UK.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I have only been to France on a day trip, apart from that time I 've never left the U.K either., I don't want to.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I have only been to France on a day trip, apart from that time I 've never left the U.K either., I don't want to.


Neither do we!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr15U_nbACs we visited here a few years ago, it's very intresting, and they have an old fashioned fish & chip shop, taste amazing-- I think this would interest Sue.


Jan, thanks for the clip I enjoyed watching it. I like visiting living museums really brings things to Life the way it was.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Jan, thanks for the clip I enjoyed watching it. I like visiting living museums really brings things to Life the way it was.


Sorry Ann, I called you Sue-- senior moment. Glad you enjoyed the clip.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I agree Jan, we've been to Steam museums, York train museum. Old properties with the National Trust and English Heritage, I love old monastries.


We visited the York train museum too Joan, back in 2004. Great place and so many old steam engines to see. We also went to Haworth and visited the Bronte Parsonage and the old fashioned sweet shop in the town.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr15U_nbACs we visited here a few years ago, it's very intresting, and they have an old fashioned fish & chip shop, taste amazing-- I think this would interest Sue.


Thanks Jan, that's'a place I would love to visit. I will have to put it on my list if we ever get back for a visit.
I miss English fish and chips, especially the mushy peas on the side.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bendigo Tram Museum. That’s me, driving.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Thanks Jan, that's'a place I would love to visit. I will have to put it on my list if we ever get back for a visit.
> I miss English fish and chips, especially the mushy peas on the side.


We've just returned from Herne Bay, we had fish and chips in a restaurant by the sea!! :sm11: :sm01:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ooohh, lucky, lucky you :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Ooohh, lucky, lucky you :sm24:


We try to go once a week to fill our lungs with sea air and tummies with a nice lunch.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Bendigo Tram Museum. That's me, driving.


Exciting looking Face!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> Exciting looking Face!


Did you forget to add the photo ann :sm04:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> We've been there too! We've never left the UK.


Talking about the UK, couple of weeks ago I watched the movie Marnie, a Alfred Hitchcock American movie. I decide to get the book
sometimes the book will be different than the movie. There is one big difference the book was written by Winston Graham, a English Novelist. I just started reading the book and I notice words that are very English such as frock, kippers, Headmaster. 
Did any of you read the book Marnie or saw the movie? Did you read any other books by Winston Graham?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> Did you forget to add the photo ann :sm04:


Oh I am sorry Ann, I hadn't noticed you driving the tram, I must've scrolled down too quickly--- you look very pleased with yourself. :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I haven't seen Marnie the film, haven't read the book either, looks a bit scary when I watched a bit on ''You tube'''


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Oh I am sorry Ann, I hadn't noticed you driving the tram, I must've scrolled down too quickly--- you look very pleased with yourself. :sm02:


You did it again Jan....that's Sue driving not Ann :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

grandmann said:


> You did it again Jan....that's Sue driving not Ann :sm09:


What must you think of me, my only excuse is this very hot weather has scrambled my brain :sm12: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I haven't seen Marnie the film, haven't read the book either, looks a bit scary when I watched a bit on ''You tube'''


It's a Mind Play even it's fictional I like the twisted story. Some ways it is a Love story where the man would rather protect her than send her to jail. Yet she feels like she is in jail with him. I'm anxious to find out how the book ends compare to the movie. If you get a chance watch the movie. Sean Connery played Mark the main actor in the movie. Also, known for his James Bond movies.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> What must you think of me, my only excuse is this very hot weather has scrambled my brain :sm12: :sm12: :sm16:


I always that you were somewhat of a Jokester :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> It's a Mind Play even it's fictional I like the twisted story. Some ways it is a Love story where the man would rather protect her than send her to jail. Yet she feels like she is in jail with him. I'm anxious to find out how the book ends compare to the movie. If you get a chance watch the movie. Sean Connery played Mark the main actor in the movie. Also, known for his James Bond movies.


I think I may have seen it, years ago. I love Hitchcock movies, especially the Birds.
I think I will have to change my name to Sue-Ann, then Jan won't feel bad if she mixes us up. :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Here if a name just escapes us, we say whats=er-name, 0r thingy-me- bob :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Here if a name just escapes us, we say whats=er-name, 0r thingy-me- bob :sm02: :sm02:


That happens to me a lot these days, so many senior moments. :sm12:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> That happens to me a lot these days, so many senior moments. :sm12:


Me too!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Here if a name just escapes us, we say whats=er-name, 0r thingy-me- bob :sm02: :sm02:


Maybe it's just age but I can't remember everyone's name on KP but I can recall their Avatars. Joan with the sweet little girl, Sue with her pet bull and Jan with the gorgeous black cat with the striking eyes. Then it's me I never decided what Avatar I wanted so I go simply by grandmann which is Grandma Ann that's what the grand kids call me.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Maybe it's just age but I can't remember everyone's name on KP but I can recall their Avatars. Joan with the sweet little girl, Sue with her pet bull and Jan with the gorgeous black cat with the striking eyes. Then it's me I never decided what Avatar I wanted so I go simply by grandmann which is Grandma Ann that's what the grand kids call me.


That sweet little girl is me as a child Ann,


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> That sweet little girl is me as a child Ann,


Joan, your hair had a nice curl to it. Do you still have that natural wave?
I do when the weather is humid. My hairdresser says she never has to give me a perm because I have just enough body.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, your hair had a nice curl to it. Do you still have that natural wave?
> I do when the weather is humid. My hairdresser says she never has to give me a perm because I have just enough body.


Yes when it is a bit longer - I wear quite short these days as it is easier.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Yes when it is a bit longer - I wear quite short these days as it is easier.


My hubby wants me to wear my hair longer but I like it shoulder length but not any longer. He also wants me to grow out my bangs which is a pain to do. My hair keeps getting in my eyes, I started wearing a barrette.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> My hubby wants me to wear my hair longer but I like it shoulder length but not any longer. He also wants me to grow out my bangs which is a pain to do. My hair keeps getting in my eyes, I started wearing a barrette.


What is a barrette, Ann?

I've just done a search on it and it's what we would call a hair slide or hair clip!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> What is a barrette, Ann?
> 
> I've just done a search on it and it's what we would call a hair slide or hair clip!


Correct, we are learning from each other new words. Some English words are just starting to stay with me such as Holiday which we call Vacation. Jumper which we call a sweater. I now there are many more. It is Fun learning new words.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Correct, we are learning from each other new words. Some English words are just starting to stay with me such as Holiday which we call Vacation. Jumper which we call a sweater. I now there are many more. It is Fun learning new words.


I've got used to you saying "by me or by you" where I would say "near me or near you" It's interesting!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I've got used to you saying "by me or by you" where I would say "near me or near you" It's interesting!


Joan can you give me a sentence with near me in it,


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have wool shop near me!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I have wool shop near me!


I understand now, it is funny even living in the States people will talk different or have different slang.
There is a accent compare to a person who lives in the Midwest to one lives on the East coast. Some people 
never seem to loose it. We have a friend who is 100% Irish and still talks like he is from Ireland.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I understand now, it is funny even living in the States people will talk different or have different slang.
> There is a accent compare to a person who lives in the Midwest to one lives on the East coast. Some people
> never seem to loose it. We have a friend who is 100% Irish and still talks like he is from Ireland.


We have different accents even in the UK


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How's the trip going Sue? Would you like some of our heatwave???


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Joan? I wish we could have some rain, I'm melting here even with two fans going full pelt :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

It's HORRIBLE. We have a long lounge and with three fans it just seems to push the heat around, the temperature was 37c in the sun. :sm25:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I promised my g/son I'd do some baking(a special chocolate tart ) for his 30thb/day and we're going to his house for a barby, I'm glad his new wife of 3 weeks has made his b/day cake. The ovens off now so i'm having a bit of a sit down before I tackle the washing up.It's 104 f in the sun here according to my outdoor weather station. WHEEEEEEW, HATE IT.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> I promised my g/son I'd do some baking(a special chocolate tart ) for his 30thb/day and we're going to his house for a barby, I'm glad his new wife of 3 weeks has made his b/day cake. The ovens off now so i'm having a bit of a sit down before I tackle the washing up.It's 104 f in the sun here according to my outdoor weather station. WHEEEEEEW, HATE IT.


We've lived on salad for the last few weeks, the only thing I've cooked was hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Me too, love salad, so many variations to go with it,I like ham, hard boiled eggs, or omelette, cold chickens another favorite.And of course ice cream 'n strawberries, or just okey-pokey (ice-cream) :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Me too, love salad, so many variations to go with it,I like ham, hard boiled eggs, or omelette, cold chickens another favorite.And of course ice cream 'n strawberries, or just okey-pokey (ice-cream) :sm02:


We're Pesco-vegetarian so eat cheese, eggs, prawns and quiche anything basically other than meat. My husband likes icecream but I'm not so keen.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I feel sorry for you two!
I remember the week when it was sooo hot when I was still working. The temperature at work was always cool and I worked the night shift 10pm until 6am. I never had a hard time sleeping during the day except for the heat, the house was too Hot I threaten my hubby either we get central air or I wasn't coming home. I needed my sleep. I was going to sleep at a hotel. I think I did this once. Shortly later we had air installed. My hubby worked in a office and complain that it was so cold where he worked that everyone was getting colds. I try explaining it to him that air can be regulated. On nice days then we will shut off the air and leave the breeze come in. On these hot days I will be lost without my central air. My Heart goes out to Jan and Joan, I really feel sorry for anyone who must battle this heat.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I feel sorry for you two!
> I remember the week when it was sooo hot when I was still working. The temperature at work was always cool and I worked the night shift 10pm until 6am. I never had a hard time sleeping during the day except for the heat, the house was too Hot I threaten my hubby either we get central air or I wasn't coming home. I needed my sleep. I was going to sleep at a hotel. I think I did this once. Shortly later we had air installed. My hubby worked in a office and complain that it was so cold where he worked that everyone was getting colds. I try explaining it to him that air can be regulated. On nice days then we will shut off the air and leave the breeze come in. On these hot days I will be lost without my central air. My Heart goes out to Jan and Joan, I really feel sorry for anyone who must battle this heat.


This country doesn't install air conditioning as a matter of course, we don't normally need it. Last night our bedroom was 30c/86f at ten o'clock.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> This country doesn't install air conditioning as a matter of course, we don't normally need it. Last night our bedroom was 30c/86f at ten o'clock.


What's happening to our weather...I still think it's Global Warming


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> What's happening to our weather...I still think it's Global Warming


I don't know - I wish it will cool down. It's 6.30pm and it's 33C/91F outside.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I wish I could do something for you, I can feel your misery.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I wish I could do something for you, I can feel your misery.


Thanks Ann, I'm using cold flannels, electric fans and praying for rain.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can add to your prayers to bring Rain to both you and Jan plus everyone else who is suffering.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I can add to your prayers to bring Rain to both you and Jan plus everyone else who is suffering.


Thanks Ann.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

The problem with this heat is that we are not used to it. We have a few weeks of this and then it gets cold as Autumn arrives and on into winter.
Seasons have changed over the years I think.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> The problem with this heat is that we are not used to it. We have a few weeks of this and then it gets cold as Autumn arrives and on into winter.
> Seasons have changed over the years I think.


They have Jan, never used to be so little rain!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Cold 'hot water bottle' in the bed tonight :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear, I really feel for you Joan and Jan, not being able to sleep because of the heat is atrocious. Are mobile air conditioners available in the UK ? It’s like a box type fan on wheels and they are great for smaller rooms. I suppose though, most of the shops would have run out of cooling products by now.
When we lived in Sydney, we didn’t have air-conditioning but we did have a swimming pool. Many a night, I would be in the pool then a cool shower before bed, it certainly helped. Some days the temperature would reach 40-42 degrees, very unpleasant without air-con.
Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> How's the trip going Sue? Would you like some of our heatwave???


We are having a great time Joan though we have opposite weather to yours. The days, here in Victoria have been between 7 and 10 degrees and very windy. Last night our caravan was rocking and a bopping, I thought we would end up in the nearby Campbell river. 
We are visiting the 12 Apostles today along the Great Ocean Road, although I believe there are only 8 left. The powerful ocean is slowly eroding the structures.
Hope the wind dies down a bit.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> We are having a great time Joan though we have opposite weather to yours. The days, here in Victoria have been between 7 and 10 degrees and very windy. Last night our caravan was rocking and a bopping, I thought we would end up in the nearby Campbell river.
> We are visiting the 12 Apostles today along the Great Ocean Road, although I believe there are only 8 left. The powerful ocean is slowly eroding the structures.
> Hope the wind dies down a bit.


Oh for a nice chilly wind, Sue! Our caravan doesn't tend to rock because it's small and aerodynamically shaped, the front is pointed like an aircraft. Ideal for Uk country lanes. We can also lower the roof section in high winds.
Your trip sounds interesting - are Apostles natural or man made? Good that you are enjoying it!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Your caravan looks very space-age, I really like the look of it.
Today was less windy and the sun came out, in between the odd shower.
The apostles were part of the cliffs but broke away to form various shapes. Very interesting visit.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely pics. of the sea Sue,and wish we could have some of your lovely winds.Glad you are enjoying your travels


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

This is a view of the caravan park we are staying in. Our van is the one on the right ( on its own ).


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Lovely pics. of the sea Sue,and wish we could have some of your lovely winds.Glad you are enjoying your travels


Thanks Jan, it's great to be out and about. I'm keeping a diary then I won't forget where we have been.
Wish I could send you some of our cooling winds. How did you go with your cold water bottle last night, did it help you sleep ? Wheat bags, frozen instead of heating would help too.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow what an amazing park, seaside and woodland combined, I bet there's some lovely walks. We in the Uk have somewhere similar, not a caravan park, but theres a car park and you can walk through the woods and onto a beach, my sons two dogs love it :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it is a lovely spot, I bet it gets very busy in the warm months.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Actually after having good food and company I was quite tired when I got home, so didn't bother with the cold bottle and went straight to sleep.

should've said after food at g/sons bbq for his 30th B/day-- I tell you this sun is addling my brain :sm04: :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Actually after having good food and company I was quite tired when I got home, so didn't bother with the cold bottle and went straight to sleep.
> 
> should've said after food at g/sons bbq for his 30th B/day-- I tell you this sun is addling my brain :sm04: :sm16:


Sounds like a nice get together!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, Beautiful Pictures of your trip, thanks for bringing it us along with your travel pictures.
It is almost like we were there with you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, thanks for showing us a picture of your caravan. Now I know what you use when you are on Holiday!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today will be a busy day for me. At the present time a huge tree in our yard is being taken down. I hate to see it go 
but if it doesn't go the wind might get a hold of it. We might loose part of our house and garage. That's how close this
huge maple is to the house and garage. 

I have an appointment with the heart doctor today, so I will be leaving shortly.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, thanks for showing us a picture of your caravan. Now I know what you use when you are on Holiday!


Now you where we live when we go on the road!

Hope you got well at the doctors. I've just got back from the dentist - I need an extraction! :sm03:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Now you where we live when we go on the road!
> 
> Hope you got well at the doctors. I've just got back from the dentist - I need an extraction! :sm03:


Where I live the caravans are called trailers. In fact a couple that we know sold their house and most of their possessions. 
This is the Picture of their motorhome and the trailer behind keeps their car and motorcycles. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=977651402413152&set=a.355638827947749.1073741862.100005049042738&type=3&theater

It's a life I won't want to have but I'm glad I can follow them with Facebook.

Went to the Heart doctor and she said everything is looking Good. My reply why am I here if all my tests results look Good. 
I really hate taking the time to find that out, to me going to a doctor should be if there is something wrong.

Joan I hope you got everything taking care of at the dentist.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ann, glad your heart check up was good, can't see the trailers unless I sign up for facebook.


Joan sorry to hear you have to have an extraction :sm13:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Ann, glad your heart check up was good, can't see the trailers unless I sign up for facebook.
> 
> Joan sorry to hear you have to have an extraction :sm13:


I can't see the trailer either! No facebook

Glad you are ok Ann.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello Joan, hope everything went ok at the dentist. Poor you, needing an extraction.
Hello Ann, happy to hear your heart check up went well. 
Hello Jan, hope your hot days have eased.
Sorry to hear that England has missed out on a chance at the soccer World Cup. Both hubby and I were hoping that they would get through to the finals.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan or Jan did you get rain yet? It rained by us yesterday now it seem to get warmer. Next week Tuesday is suppose to be a good day, not as humid. We might go cherry picking.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan or Jan did you get rain yet? It rained by us yesterday now it seem to get warmer. Next week Tuesday is suppose to be a good day, not as humid. We might go cherry picking.


no rain yet - extraction is not til August.

Cherry picking sounds energetic - we bought kent cherries at a street market on wednesday.

Sorry my typing isn't very good = Nikolai is helping me!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> no rain yet - extraction is not til August.
> 
> Cherry picking sounds energetic - we bought kent cherries at a street market on wednesday.
> 
> Sorry my typing isn't very good = Nikolai is helping me!


Say Hell-O to Nikolai, how is everything going besides trying to stay Cool?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Say Hell-O to Nikolai, how is everything going besides trying to stay Cool?


We're ok the weather is cooler but everywhere is parched and plants are dying from lack of water. Rain is desperately needed.

Nikolai has made himself well at home and now likes sitting laps!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I just got done watching the breaking news. trump (I'm embarrassed to have him as our President) doesn't deserve to have tea with the Queen. I apology if he was late by watching the news clip it looked he was. Another way of him showing man is more superior for any woman. We don't need him to be in the position of holding office representing the American people.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I just got done watching the breaking news. trump (I'm embarrassed to have him as our President) doesn't deserve to have tea with the Queen. I apology if he was late by watching the news clip it looked he was. Another way of him showing man is more superior for any woman. We don't need him to be in the position of holding office representing the American people.


He doesn't seem popular!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

The way he was with the Queen deserved a whack over his head with her handbag.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> The way he was with the Queen deserved a whack over his head with her handbag.


What a disgrace to our Country, both of them. I wonder if a whack would wake him up, he is hopeless.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> What a disgrace to our Country, both of them. I wonder if a whack would wake him up, he is hopeless.


How come he was voted in as President??


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> How come he was voted in as President??


It wasn't by the Popular Vote. He got in through the Electoral College
Maybe this will help
https://people.howstuffworks.com/question472.htm

Many Americans are upset because we think that Russia was involved with the election. We have an on-going investigation since trump took office. Friday the investigation indicted 12 Russian Nationals.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> It wasn't by the Popular Vote. He got in through the Electoral College
> Maybe this will help
> https://people.howstuffworks.com/question472.htm
> 
> Many Americans are upset because we think that Russia was involved with the election. We have an on-going investigation since trump took office. Friday the investigation indicted 12 Russian Nationals.


Thanks Ann, that explains some of it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How are you getting on Sue?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good, thanks Joan. We are in Victoria until next Sunday then we are going over to Tasmania on the ferry.
We visited Phillip Island for four days and went to see the fairy penguins. Every evening, after sunset, they arrive back from a days fishing in the ocean and come back to their burrows. They were so cute and it was wonderful to see them. They make noises, similar to a cat. The evening was very cold, windy and wet but we were well rugged up and had bought plastic ponchos to protect us from the rain.
Hubby wanted to visit The Phillip Island race track too and that was quite interesting. Also we went to a chocolate factory on the island but we didn’t buy much as it was pretty expensive. Seems it’s a popular place for the Asian tourist market.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Good, thanks Joan. We are in Victoria until next Sunday then we are going over to Tasmania on the ferry.
> We visited Phillip Island for four days and went to see the fairy penguins. Every evening, after sunset, they arrive back from a days fishing in the ocean and come back to their burrows. They were so cute and it was wonderful to see them. They make noises, similar to a cat. The evening was very cold, windy and wet but we were well rugged up and had bought plastic ponchos to protect us from the rain.
> Hubby wanted to visit The Phillip Island race track too and that was quite interesting. Also we went to a chocolate factory on the island but we didn't buy much as it was pretty expensive. Seems it's a popular place for the Asian tourist market.


Sounds like you are having fun and enjoying yourselves. :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Good, thanks Joan. We are in Victoria until next Sunday then we are going over to Tasmania on the ferry.
> We visited Phillip Island for four days and went to see the fairy penguins. Every evening, after sunset, they arrive back from a days fishing in the ocean and come back to their burrows. They were so cute and it was wonderful to see them. They make noises, similar to a cat. The evening was very cold, windy and wet but we were well rugged up and had bought plastic ponchos to protect us from the rain.
> Hubby wanted to visit The Phillip Island race track too and that was quite interesting. Also we went to a chocolate factory on the island but we didn't buy much as it was pretty expensive. Seems it's a popular place for the Asian tourist market.


Susan, you and your hubby are really taking in the Highlights.

My Birthday is coming at the end of this month. We are talking about a small get away to Door County. Door County is beautiful because it's surrounded by water. I hope you can see the map
https://www.bing.com/search?q=door+county+wisconsin&form=EDNTHT&mkt=en-us&httpsmsn=1&refig=23f15ff251ae4f509d4dc6a662d2574b&sp=2&qs=LS&pq=door+county&sk=LS1&sc=8-11&cvid=23f15ff251ae4f509d4dc6a662d2574b&cc=US&setlang=en-US

Can you see Brillion on the map where I live. We will be traveling up to the point of Sister Bay. If you can bring up the site I have pictured then click on large map once you have the large map up click on - to decrease picture. I hope you can do this so you can see where I live.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Brillion looks lovely Ann. That’s a large wildlife park you have close by. Hope you manage to do your trip for your birthday, you deserve a break away after the waterbed fiasco.
When is your birthday Ann ?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Brillion looks lovely Ann. That's a large wildlife park you have close by. Hope you manage to do your trip for your birthday, you deserve a break away after the waterbed fiasco.
> When is your birthday Ann ?


July 31 Yes, WI has lots of greenery and wildlife. I like the idea that we live close to Lake Michigan.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you get lots of tourists where you are? At home, we rarely venture out into town at the weekend because it’s so difficult to find a parking spot. It’s nice that we are tourists for a change.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope you have a good birthday, Ann, just in case we lose track by then. Have a lovely trip to Door County, hope the weather is as you would like it to be. It's 90F/32C here today, I am staying indoors and doing as little as possible!!!

Have good trip to Tasmania Sue. I don't think you will be too hot.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Do you get lots of tourists where you are? At home, we rarely venture out into town at the weekend because it's so difficult to find a parking spot. It's nice that we are tourists for a change.


Brillion is actually a small city where almost everybody knows each other. Brillion is surrounded by three large cities, Green Bay is one of them. Door County is a very tourist area, not only from WI but other surrounding states come to vacation there.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Hope you have a good birthday, Ann, just in case we lose track by then. Have a lovely trip to Door County, hope the weather is as you would like it to be. It's 90F/32C here today, I am staying indoors and doing as little as possible!!!
> 
> Have good trip to Tasmania Sue. I don't think you will be too hot.


Thank You Joan, like you I'm hoping for nice weather if we head up north on the 31st.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Hope you have a good birthday, Ann, just in case we lose track by then. Have a lovely trip to Door County, hope the weather is as you would like it to be. It's 90F/32C here today, I am staying indoors and doing as little as possible!!!
> 
> Have good trip to Tasmania Sue. I don't think you will be too hot.


Thanks Joan, I'm concerned about the amount of rain that Tasmania is having at the moment. Might need to take a boat with us rather than the caravan.
Hope your weather cools down soon. Did you look out for one of those portable air conditioners that I previously mentioned ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope you won't too wet Sue, were supposed to be 36C/97F today. There aren't any portable air conditioning. We have been standing bottles of frozen water in front of the fans, that does help a bit.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gosh, that’s going to be warm for you. I hope you are drinking lots of water/fluids so you don’t get dehydrated.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Gosh, that's going to be warm for you. I hope you are drinking lots of water/fluids so you don't get dehydrated.


Yes, I have my normal drink plus a glass of water beside me!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Hope you won't too wet Sue, were supposed to be 36C/97F today. There aren't any portable air conditioning. We have been standing bottles of frozen water in front of the fans, that does help a bit.


Whatever works I never heard of doing that with frozen bottle water. Otherwise with the heat been going on for such a long time I bet the fans were just blowing around hot air. Very Clever of you to think of something like that. I hope very soon you will have a breakage with the heat.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Whatever works I never heard of doing that with frozen bottle water. Otherwise with the heat been going on for such a long time I bet the fans were just blowing around hot air. Very Clever of you to think of something like that. I hope very soon you will have a breakage with the heat.


I can't take the credit for the frozen water bottle - it also works with a bowl of ice!

The weather is supposed be hotter tomorrow and then a bit cooler with thunderstorms on Sunday... I do hope so.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you get a lot of humidity with the heat?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Do you get a lot of humidity with the heat?


Yes the air is very heavy -


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

How is Nikolai coping with the heat ? Colin likes to lie on his back on hot days. He gets his hair clipped right back in summer as he is a long haired cat. I must admit, I’m missing him but he’s getting well looked after by my daughters.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> How is Nikolai coping with the heat ? Colin likes to lie on his back on hot days. He gets his hair clipped right back in summer as he is a long haired cat. I must admit, I'm missing him but he's getting well looked after by my daughters.


Nikolai seems to be coping well, he finds a cool spot and lays out full stretch on the floor by our conservatory door or in front of a fan. It's usually cooler there than higher up or other places he usually sleeps. I've checked it with a thermometer!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it hot again today Joan ? We have had a nice couple of days here, dry and sunny and around 16 degrees.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Is it hot again today Joan ? We have had a nice couple of days here, dry and sunny and around 16 degrees.


Forecast for today is 37C/97F. They keep forecasting thunderstorms but they don't materialise!!!!!! 16 sounds lovely. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, 37 would be very uncomfortable for you. On days like that, i would be wearing a cotton kaftan or a sarong and definitely no bra. 
I do hope you get a cool change soon.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Wow, 37 would be very uncomfortable for you. On days like that, i would be wearing a cotton kaftan or a sarong and definitely no bra.
> I do hope you get a cool change soon.


I wear everything in cotton plus I agree NO BRA and I don't go out if I can help it.

I wish the thunderstorms would appear.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe it’s time you did a rain dance Joan. 
I’m the same as you, I try not to go out on hot days.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Maybe itâs time you did a rain dance Joan.
> Iâm the same as you, I try not to go out on hot days.


These also make me hot, I have to wear them for Arthritis:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> These also make me hot, I have to wear them for Arthritis:


I wear something similar though I must admit, my hands and wrists haven't been too bad recently. Probably because I'm not doing much housework with being in the caravan.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I wear something similar though I must admit, my hands and wrists haven't been too bad recently. Probably because I'm not doing much housework with being in the caravan.


Living a life of ease - do you eat out much Sue?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Living a life of ease - do you eat out much Sue?


Yes, it is a very easy lifestyle as you know. We sometimes have a late lunch while we are out, we always have a coffee in the morning, somewhere nice. Hubby has been using the bbq to cook the occasional steak or pork chop, we aren't big meat eaters though. I prefer lots of veggies myself.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds good. We are taking our caravan for it's annual service the week after next and will stay away for a few days!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Itâs 8.10 am here and we are sat on the Spirit of Tasmania, waiting for the 9 a.m departure. Hopefully the crossing will be smooth.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope your crossing was smooth Sue, time seems to be flying. I forgotten how long you have been away.

IT's finally RAINING HERE - HOORAY!!!!!!!!! :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: 

We had a big thunderstorm on Friday night. Today's temperature is forecast as 23C/74F - what a difference.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to hear you are finally getting some rain and a cooler temperature. I bet your garden is happy too.
We arrived in Devonport at 6.30 pm and finally disembarked at 7.15. We booked into a nearby caravan park, it was dark when we arrived so we’ve left the van hitched to the car for now. We have just had an easy supper, beans on toast.
The crossing was pretty choppy after we left the heads and got into the Bass Straits, the captain had warned of strong winds. I’m glad we had a cabin as I got into bed and slept through most of it. I’m sure we will sleep well tonight as we had to get up at 4 am this morning.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Great to hear you are finally getting some rain and a cooler temperature. I bet your garden is happy too.
> We arrived in Devonport at 6.30 pm and finally disembarked at 7.15. We booked into a nearby caravan park, it was dark when we arrived so we've left the van hitched to the car for now. We have just had an easy supper, beans on toast.
> The crossing was pretty choppy after we left the heads and got into the Bass Straits, the captain had warned of strong winds. I'm glad we had a cabin as I got into bed and slept through most of it. I'm sure we will sleep well tonight as we had to get up at 4 am this morning.


Hope you do sleep well tonight Sue, Sweet Dreams.............


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Hope you do sleep well tonight Sue, Sweet Dreams.............


Thanks Joan. :sm24:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Hope your crossing was smooth Sue, time seems to be flying. I forgotten how long you have been away.
> 
> IT's finally RAINING HERE - HOORAY!!!!!!!!! :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> We had a big thunderstorm on Friday night. Today's temperature is forecast as 23C/74F - what a difference.


Joan I bet you are outside taking in all the rain, oh it must feel good!

I haven't been on for a couple of days and seem like I been missing out. We had a all day party yesterday. Today we had a 90th Birthday Party. 
It sure was good to see Lilla as healthy as she is at her age plus seeing her friends who are also in the same age group. My wish if I ever get to be 90 I will be as healthy and independent as these people are.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Ann, I wondered where you were. Sounds like you have been having fun.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to see you back Ann, we did enjoy the rain! The forecast is for 30C/86F by Friday!

You seem to have been having a good time.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh poor you Joan, your warm weather is returning. The forecast for Tasmania tomorrow is 9-13 degrees and rain. Today was lovely, blue sky and sunny though cool temperature.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

There doesn't seem to be a happy medium Sue.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Between the Hot and Cold I will take the Cold. I just got back from the post office mailing some letters. The temp. on the sign at the bank said it was 86 degrees. The short time being outside I came back with an nausea and headache feeling. This past weekend as most of the people were outside I stayed shelter. Saturday night I stayed in the club house and Sunday there was a lot of shade I stayed inside the double garage.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Between the Hot and Cold I will take the Cold. I just got back from the post office mailing some letters. The temp. on the sign at the bank said it was 86 degrees. The short time being outside I came back with an nausea and headache feeling. This past weekend as most of the people were outside I stayed shelter. Saturday night I stayed in the club house and Sunday there was a lot of shade I stayed inside the double garage.


I'd prefer cold and dry to this heat. At least one can wrap up warm. Dampness aggravates my arthritis!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I must admit, I’m enjoying wearing a scarf,beanie and gloves. Winter in Queensland is always mild so being here in Tasmania and having to get rugged up is great.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> I must admit, I'm enjoying wearing a scarf,beanie and gloves. Winter in Queensland is always mild so being here in Tasmania and having to get rugged up is great.


Sue, you picked the right time of the year to travel, I'm so glad you have been enjoying your Holiday.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan thanks for the Birthday Greeting! 
Today I decided to spend the day with family and friends instead of heading towards Door County. The older a person gets friends and family have more of a meaning than Stuff. Today I will be going with my sister to join the knitting group. Tonight my daughter will be taking me out to eat. Later on this Fall my hubby and I will take a trip up to Door County when the leaves turn colors.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope I’m not too late to send a Happy Birthday Ann. Sounds like you had a wonderful day, doing lovely things with special people.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Hope I'm not too late to send a Happy Birthday Ann. Sounds like you had a wonderful day, doing lovely things with special people.


Thanks Sue, I did have a nice day


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We visited a nice little town called Penguin yesterday and I made a new friend. :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> We visited a nice little town called Penguin yesterday and I made a new friend. :sm09:


Sue, I love your new friend, looks like you are enjoying yourself! :sm11:

Ann, pleased you had a lovely birthday! :sm11:

We are going away on Monday 'til Friday, the caravan needs it's annual service!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Where do you get your caravan serviced Joan ? It’s a good excuse to get away for a few days. I’m sure Nikolai will enjoy himself too.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Where do you get your caravan serviced Joan ? It's a good excuse to get away for a few days. I'm sure Nikolai will enjoy himself too.


It will go back to Bournemouth and then we will stay on the edge of the New Forest.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> It will go back to Bournemouth and then we will stay on the edge of the New Forest.


Sounds a great trip. Are there still wild horses in the New Forest?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Sounds a great trip. Are there still wild horses in the New Forest?


Yes -

"All ponies grazing on the New Forest are owned by New Forest commoners - people who have "rights of common of pasture" over the Forest lands."


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> We visited a nice little town called Penguin yesterday and I made a new friend. :sm09:


Sue, can you handle that Big Guy :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> It will go back to Bournemouth and then we will stay on the edge of the New Forest.


Will this place be cooler?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Will this place be cooler?


Just a couple of degrees, every little helps!!!!!! :sm11:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Sue, can you handle that Big Guy :sm02:


Ann, didn't I tell you that I have a Degree in taming penguins ? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Yes -
> 
> "All ponies grazing on the New Forest are owned by New Forest commoners - people who have "rights of common of pasture" over the Forest lands."


Ah yes, I remember now. :sm24:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We are travelling down the middle of Tasmania now and look what we came across on top of the mountain. Snow. Hubby hadn’t seen the snow since leaving Scotland in 1964 so he was very excited. Someone had built the little snowman before we arrived at that spot.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> We are travelling down the middle of Tasmania now and look what we came across on top of the mountain. Snow. Hubby hadn't seen the snow since leaving Scotland in 1964 so he was very excited. Someone had built the little snowman before we arrived at that spot.


Susan, you can tell I come from snow weather location..."Where are your Boots" :sm09: Nothing on your hands, I just notice that now.

Nice picture of you!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I noticed no gloves, snow sounds lovely!!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I really wasn’t prepared to see any snow, hence not wearing my boots. My gloves were stuffed in my pocket because I was taking photos using my iPad. To be honest, we were only out of our vehicle for a couple of minutes but enough for my knees to be knocking.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We're off tomorrow 'till Friday.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan enjoy your get away. I will be very busy for the rest for August I will be taking care of my GD until school starts.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck - how old is she?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gracie is 8, she will be spending time over night by us. A couple times a week she has a hard time sleeping away from home. 

She doesn't mind a sleep-over with other kids. I'm not planning on having other kids besides her maybe one or two sleep-over but not all the time.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds though she will keep you on your toes!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> We're off tomorrow 'till Friday.


Have a nice break Joan. You can use the airconditioner in your van if it's still hot there.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan enjoy your get away. I will be very busy for the rest for August I will be taking care of my GD until school starts.


Have you got lots of activities planned Ann? Baking cookies and cakes is always a favourite.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Have you got lots of activities planned Ann? Baking cookies and cakes is always a favourite.


I'm afraid she will have half the neighborhood kids playing over at our house. I'm not use to so much activity. Gracie who is eight loves playing school and she always ends up being the principal. She is the only child but she likes to have lots of kids around. She would have a sleep-over every night if I let her. Grandma doesn't get any rest that way. :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I'm afraid she will have half the neighborhood kids playing over at our house. I'm not use to so much activity. Gracie who is eight loves playing school and she always ends up being the principal. She is the only child but she likes to have lots of kids around. She would have a sleep-over every night if I let her. Grandma doesn't get any rest that way. :sm09:


You must be a lovely grandma that enjoys the fun things that eight year olds do. I bet Gracie is very proud of you. :sm02:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, I hope you had a chance to cool off and enjoy your get away.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, I hope you had a chance to cool off and enjoy your get away.


Yes, thanks, it was lovely in the caravan, we had a thunderstorm on Thursday evening and the temperatures are back to seasonal now. I hope it stays that way now!

:sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good to hear everything is back to normal with the temperature. I suppose you now can't wait until Winter :sm02: 

I'm hoping for a long Fall, my favorite part of the year.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad you had a nice break Joan. Was everything ok with the caravan ?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Good to hear everything is back to normal with the temperature. I suppose you now can't wait until Winter :sm02:
> 
> I'm hoping for a long Fall, my favorite part of the year.


Spring is my favourite closely follow by Autumn. I don't like Winter it doesn't sit well with my joints, not so much the cold it's the damp, and it gets dark at 3pm!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Spring is my favourite closely follow by Autumn. I don't like Winter it doesn't sit well with my joints, not so much the cold it's the damp, and it gets dark at 3pm!!


3pm in the afternoon? That is early by us it's usually 5pm that seems long enough of darkness. The only time I don't like darkness at night is when I need to drive any where. I must be going old my eyes don't do well with night driving.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> 3pm in the afternoon? That is early by us it's usually 5pm that seems long enough of darkness. The only time I don't like darkness at night is when I need to drive any where. I must be going old my eyes don't do well with night driving.


Fortunately I don't drive. I can't cope with a bad light and need wall lights all day all year round since I've had Macular Degeneration. Conversely I can't cope with bright lights and need dark glasses when out in the sun or in shopping centres etc. Old age is has a lot to answer for!! :sm11:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just been to the dentist for the extraction! Glad that's over.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Just been to the dentist for the extraction! Glad that's over.


Did you have an artificial one put in the place of the old one? I had a molar taken out and never had it replaced. I really don't miss it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Did you have an artificial one put in the place of the old one? I had a molar taken out and never had it replaced. I really don't miss it.


No, I didn't have it replaced.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Saturday was a hot day, if it wasn't I would have gone to a 50 vendors craft show. Instead I went to the farmers Mkt. 20 minutes away. I ended up buying fresh carrots, green peppers, green beans and what I went for tomatoes I had to pay an expensive price for. It might be a bad year for tomatoes. The two that I bought were very tasty. When I got home we had Bacon, Lettuce and tomato on toast. (BLT) 

How about in your area how are things growing?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Saturday was a hot day, if it wasn't I would have gone to a 50 vendors craft show. Instead I went to the farmers Mkt. 20 minutes away. I ended up buying fresh carrots, green peppers, green beans and what I went for tomatoes I had to pay an expensive price for. It might be a bad year for tomatoes. The two that I bought were very tasty. When I got home we had Bacon, Lettuce and tomato on toast. (BLT)
> 
> How about in your area how are things growing?


Farmers were struggling due to lack of rain. I don't know if they are recovering at all since we've had some rain recently. We don't have a farmers market in striking distance, so rely on supermarkets. Last night we had butterflied sea bass with lemon and parsley, cabbage and new potatoes in their skins.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Farmers were struggling due to lack of rain. I don't know if they are recovering at all since we've had some rain recently. We don't have a farmers market in striking distance, so rely on supermarkets. Last night we had butterflied sea bass with lemon and parsley, cabbage and new potatoes in their skins.


Your meal last night sounds so good, I can almost taste the fish, and new potatoes. Was the cabbage cooked or raw? I seem to like cooked cabbage over cole slaw. The cole slaw needs to be extra good before I will eat it. Then the good stuff probably has too much sugar in it and it isn't good for me.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Your meal last night sounds so good, I can almost taste the fish, and new potatoes. Was the cabbage cooked or raw? I seem to like cooked cabbage over cole slaw. The cole slaw needs to be extra good before I will eat it. Then the good stuff probably has too much sugar in it and it isn't good for me.


It was cooked cabbage and the meal was good!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> It was cooked cabbage and the meal was good!


Sounds Yummy to me!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Sounds Yummy to me!


Tonight is easy - breaded langoustine, tomatoes and oven chips.

What do you have?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Tonight is easy - breaded langoustine, tomatoes and oven chips.
> 
> What do you have?


Joan, you make delicious meals, yesterday and today's are both mouth watering. I love my seafood but can't afford every day. We just got back from the store and spent $110. The most I ever spent on groceries. But our cupboards were bare I had to fill them up. We bought fresh salmon that I probably have tomorrow for Supper. Tonight for Supper we are having cooked cabbage, green beans, onion, red potatoes and fresh carrots along with smoked sausage all cooked in one pot. We call it boiled dinner. You had me sold on that cooked cabbage and had to make it.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, you make delicious meals, yesterday and today's are both mouth watering. I love my seafood but can't afford every day. We just got back from the store and spent $110. The most I ever spent on groceries. But our cupboards were bare I had to fill them up. We bought fresh salmon that I probably have tomorrow for Supper. Tonight for Supper we are having cooked cabbage, green beans, onion, red potatoes and fresh carrots along with smoked sausage all cooked in one pot. We call it boiled dinner. You had me sold on that cooked cabbage and had to make it.


Sounds good Ann, I could replace the sausage with a vegetarian sausage.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Before I was married that will be 42 years in Oct. my roommate was a vegetarian. I did have some of her veg. meat at that time. 

She made her own juice, she made carrot juice almost daily. I use to love her carrot juice now I'm not suppose to drink any juice only eat the fruit or veg. because of the sugar content. I did buy my own juicer now it sits :sm03:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Before I was married that will be 42 years in Oct. my roommate was a vegetarian. I did have some of her veg. meat at that time.
> 
> She made her own juice, she made carrot juice almost daily. I use to love her carrot juice now I'm not suppose to drink any juice only eat the fruit or veg. because of the sugar content. I did buy my own juicer now it sits :sm03:


We've been a pesco-vegetarian for nearly 30 years and married 53 years on 4th September. Vegetarian Quorn or soya meat is fine with us.

My husband is diabetic and will drink commercial apple juice occasionally.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today I will be off again, I will be having lunch with a fellow knitter friend and her sister-n-law that came from Montana to spent a couple of weeks with her. I heard so much about her I had to meet her.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Today I will be off again, I will be having lunch with a fellow knitter friend and her sister-n-law that came from Montana to spent a couple of weeks with her. I heard so much about her I had to meet her.


Enjoy yourself!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today I went to water exercises and came home even more tired than I started out. I was even yawning in the pool. I have a kitchen to clean up from yesterday. I did a lot of preparing of food, three different salads. Last night my daughter took half of it home. One nice thing I don't have to cook today. I still have the cucumber salad, garden salad with lemon dressing, potato salad and some cold salmon. I need to do a couple of loads of wash (swimsuits need to be hung out on the line.) My hubby took one look at me and said are your going to make it "you look so tired" I don't have a choice I need to keep going like a slow turtle. The turtle did win the race? I eventually will get my work done.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Today I went to water exercises and came home even more tired than I started out. I was even yawning in the pool. I have a kitchen to clean up from yesterday. I did a lot of preparing of food, three different salads. Last night my daughter took half of it home. One nice thing I don't have to cook today. I still have the cucumber salad, garden salad with lemon dressing, potato salad and some cold salmon. I need to do a couple of loads of wash (swimsuits need to be hung out on the line.) My hubby took one look at me and said are your going to make it "you look so tired" I don't have a choice I need to keep going like a slow turtle. The turtle did win the race? I eventually will get my work done.


Slowly, slowly wins the race. That's what they say over here. Sounds as though you have been really busy - I don't think I would have coped.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My GD lost a very close friend tonight. How do you explain that the two brothers were playing ball and the one brother who Gracie knows got hit in the temple and lost his life. He was only 8 years old.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My GD lost a very close friend tonight. How do you explain that the two brothers were playing ball and the one brother who Gracie knows got hit in the temple and lost his life. He was only 8 years old.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> My GD lost a very close friend tonight. How do you explain that the two brothers were playing ball and the one brother who Gracie knows got hit in the temple and lost his life. He was only 8 years old.


Gosh that is sad, Ann.

I can still remember when I was at Primary school being told that a classmate had drowned in a quarry! We had always been told never to go there as it was dangerous.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kolton will never be forgotten, I have a feeling that Gracie will never forget him. Somehow he was her rock. When she was down, he was always there to cheer her up. In all the group school pictures that I saw them in Kolton is standing behind her.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

It's will be very hard for Gracie to cope with!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, did you get the picture that I sent of Gracie and Kolton on private message?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, did you get the picture that I sent of Gracie and Kolton on private message?


No I didn't, Ann.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> No I didn't, Ann.


I have received it now and have sent you PM.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I hope we hear from Sue soon!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I hope we hear from Sue soon!


I looked the last time Sue was on KP was Aug 12, I miss her also.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The Fair

I went to the Fair because we were suppose attend bar for the American Legion otherwise we won't have gone. Neither one of us are Fair people. 
I like looking at the Arts & Crafts but they didn't seem to have too much of that either. It turned out I didn't do the bar it would have been too much standing for me. We were schedule to do it for 4 hours and the weather was very humid. I felt like a piece of cotton candy that's how sticky it was outside. I decide to go to the car because I had a book and my knitting in the car. Just when I reached the car there was a downpour for a good hour. I was lucky because I had a dry spot to sit. Art continue standing in the bar selling beer and wine during the storm. Next year even though Art likes helping out the American Legion he will volunteering his time at the Fair working for the Lions Club. The Lions Club had a booth inside one of the buildings with a comfortable chair along with their display.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> The Fair
> 
> I went to the Fair because we were suppose attend bar for the American Legion otherwise we won't have gone. Neither one of us are Fair people.
> I like looking at the Arts & Crafts but they didn't seem to have too much of that either. It turned out I didn't do the bar it would have been too much standing for me. We were schedule to do it for 4 hours and the weather was very humid. I felt like a piece of cotton candy that's how sticky it was outside. I decide to go to the car because I had a book and my knitting in the car. Just when I reached the car there was a downpour for a good hour. I was lucky because I had a dry spot to sit. Art continue standing in the bar selling beer and wine during the storm. Next year even though Art likes helping out the American Legion he will volunteering his time at the Fair working for the Lions Club. The Lions Club had a booth inside one of the buildings with a comfortable chair along with their display.


That's a shame - sounds like a disappointment for you,


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next week we have a Irish Picnic. I hope the weather will be much nicer than it was yesterday. Usually the picnic has lots to see. They have a historic Church full of a silent auction, Irish dancers and music, the old convent has the dining room full of sweets for sale, Plus plenty of Craic!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Next week we have a Irish Picnic. I hope the weather will be much nicer than it was yesterday. Usually the picnic has lots to see. They have a historic Church full of a silent auction, Irish dancers and music, the old convent has the dining room full of sweets for sale, Plus plenty of Craic!


That sounds a better idea - hope the weather is fine for you!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just come back from the coast. We had a lovely lunch in a restaurant by the sea to celebrate our 53rd wedding anniversary!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Just come back from the coast. We had a lovely lunch in a restaurant by the sea to celebrate our 53rd wedding anniversary!


Congratulations, you must have been young when the two of you got married?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Congratulations, you must have been young when the two of you got married?


We met when we were sixteen and seventeen and married at 21 and 22. It's certainly lasted!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> We met when we were sixteen and seventeen and married at 21 and 22. It's certainly lasted!!


The two of you were made for each other! It sounds like you have such a wonderful man who helps you around the house and buys the groceries. 
Do you have outside help come in to help with the cleaning? I wish I could find someone in our area that does cleaning. Something that my hubby and I don't exactly enjoy doing. Little by little I try doing something everyday.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> The two of you were made for each other! It sounds like you have such a wonderful man who helps you around the house and buys the groceries.
> Do you have outside help come in to help with the cleaning? I wish I could find someone in our area that does cleaning. Something that my hubby and I don't exactly enjoy doing. Little by little I try doing something everyday.


No, we don't have help, like you just a little at a time.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This Sunday we are going to have a Irish Picnic I said I would help out. The one person who is the head of it wants me to come today. I said I would do anything but clean. I'm sticking to my word I have a hard time cleaning my own house I'm not going to clean somewhere else. I use to love to clean but my body is telling me no.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> This Sunday we are going to have a Irish Picnic I said I would help out. The one person who is the head of it wants me to come today. I said I would do anything but clean. I'm sticking to my word I have a hard time cleaning my own house I'm not going to clean somewhere else. I use to love to clean but my body is telling me no.


I totally agree Ann, hope they find you an easier job than cleaning!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I totally agree Ann, hope they find you an easier job than cleaning!


Today she wanted me to get the paddles numbered for the Silent Auction. This job I could handle she gave me a chair and table along the paddles and a marker. I think it started out with 133 and went to 265. I also had to take inventory of the Irish memorabilia.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

That sounds more manageable, good it worked out for you!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> .


Where you going to say something?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Where you going to say something?


I thought I had!

I was wondering what's happened to Sue? We haven't heard from her lately.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I thought I had!
> 
> I was wondering what's happened to Sue? We haven't heard from her lately.


I have been thinking about her myself. I hope everything is OK with her and her hubby. 
Did you have her email address?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I have been thinking about her myself. I hope everything is OK with her and her hubby.
> Did you have her email address?


Yes, I will email her.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Let me know if you find out any thing, tell Sue we both are thinking about her.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Let me know if you find out any thing, tell Sue we both are thinking about her.


I haven't heard anything from Sue yet, I do hope all is well.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday I couldn't get on KP, every time I try I only got the background. Today I have only a few minutes then I'm off to a new knitting group that is starting out at our library. Then I have appointment at the beauty shop.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Yesterday I couldn't get on KP, every time I try I only got the background. Today I have only a few minutes then I'm off to a new knitting group that is starting out at our library. Then I have appointment at the beauty shop.


That's odd, KP has been OK for me.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, you probably would be lost without KP. Do you play other games on the internet?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No I don't play any others - I only found KP games by chance andI miss having Sue to play in the mornings. I do miss playing Brain Candy!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I miss Sue myself, she would come on later at night when I will play with her. She was an in between for both of us. Now I usually turn off the computer at night because I know you have gone to bed. I will either watch TV, read a book or watch a DVD at night now. I hope nothing happen to her. Ann


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Did you get my PM, Ann?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joan, I didn't get your pm with the e-mail addresses. I ask for yours and Sue's.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Have sent another Pm Ann.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This one I got. Tuesday I will be gone all day, so we have a few days before we both leave.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> This one I got. Tuesday I will be gone all day, so we have a few days before we both leave.


Hope our games are still there when we get together again.

Have good day out on Tuesday.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Hope our games are still there when we get together again.
> 
> Have good day out on Tuesday.


I hope Knitting Paradise is still there


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I hope Knitting Paradise is still there


So do I!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

When will you be back ...what month do you know?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> When will you be back ...what month do you know?


Beginning of November probably, Ann.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Night night, hope Sue comes back to Play.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enjoy your Holiday


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just a quick hallo Ann while I have internet connection! Hope all is well with you. ????


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Just a quick hallo Ann while I have internet connection! Hope all is well with you. ????


Everything is Fine but it isn't the same with out you and Susan. Enjoy your time away and heopefully when you get back Susan will be back also.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Everything is Fine but it isn't the same with out you and Susan. Enjoy your time away and heopefully when you get back Susan will be back also.


I'm back now Ann. How are you?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been keeping myself busy, this Tuesday will be our Wedding Anniversary of 42 years. We are thinking of having a quiet meal just the two of us at one of our favorite Supper Clubs on the day of. 

How was your Holiday?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

we had a good holiday thanks Ann, the weather was kind to us. We were able to see our daughters new flat and spend some time with her.

Your anniversary trip out sounds good to me! Happy anniversary!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We had a early supper tonight and joined in with another couple who were celebrating his 84th Birthday. It was by accident that we met. 
I had the broiled salmon along with green beans with almonds. Art had a tenderloin with garlic mashed potatoes. We both had the salad bar with the soup which was French Onion.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> We had a early supper tonight and joined in with another couple who were celebrating his 84th Birthday. It was by accident that we met.
> I had the broiled salmon along with green beans with almonds. Art had a tenderloin with garlic mashed potatoes. We both had the salad bar with the soup which was French Onion.


Sounds like you had a good evening, I'm very fond of green beans, I guess they are what we call runner beans but I've never had them with almonds!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Sounds like you had a good evening, I'm very fond of green beans, I guess they are what we call runner beans but I've never had them with almonds!


Joan, you must try green beans with almonds, very yummy!
https://www.finecooking.com/recipe/green-beans-with-toasted-slivered-almonds


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Joan, you must try green beans with almonds, very yummy!
> https://www.finecooking.com/recipe/green-beans-with-toasted-slivered-almonds


Must try that recipe, Ann. They are what we call french beans.

These are runner beans.
https://cdn.dtbrownseeds.co.uk/product-images/op/z/20630z.jpg

They are served sliced like this:
https://homeorganics.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/bean-quinoa-salad-004.jpg


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Must try that recipe, Ann. They are what we call french beans.
> 
> These are runner beans.
> https://cdn.dtbrownseeds.co.uk/product-images/op/z/20630z.jpg
> ...


I had both kinds but didn't know the names of the green beans. Mostly I like the ones that are formed like small pencils, round but not too fat. 
Besides adding almonds sometimes I add mushrooms to my green beans. Love green beans no matter what form or what's added as long there isn't too much sauce. The sauce will ruin the texture of eating green beans.


----------

